# The Brise Audio Japan Cable Thread



## AnakChan

A Saturday Afternoon with Brise Audio Japan 
  
 Weekend of 25th March, I was fortunate enough to visit the men behind Brise Audio in their home town in Gunma Prefecture, Japan. As such I’d like to thank Brise Audio for making the time over their weekend to welcome me to their hometown.
  

  
 The travel is a good 2 hr local train ride away from Tokyo (or a 1 hr shinkansen/bullet train ride). Fortunately the day was beautiful making the journey there pleasant, and how else could one kill the time but to pop in their earphones, and enjoy the scenery of the countryside? I arrived in the city of Takasaki which is surrounded by beautiful Japan alps in the distance.
  
Who are Brise Audio? 
  
 Brise Audio is a relatively new business formed by two friends, Keiichi Watanabe who is the President and CEO, and Naoki Okada who is the Director. It’s a small business where Watanabe-san makes the cables by hand, and Okada-san manages the sales, marketing and distribution who are further assisted by 3 employees of which 2 are part timers.
  
 Despite being a business of only 2 years old, Watanabe-san who hand makes the cables himself has had about 20 years experience in cables for PC and audio. He started off with cabling and wiring for internal PC components and moved to cable internal wiring for speakers and eventually to speaker cables and interconnects.
  
 Watanabe-san has been making custom cables for customers for a good many years before forming Brise Audio with Okada-san - both of them being locals in Gunma.
  
 Brise Audio’s mainstream business is home audio. In Japan user specified custom sales are direct via their website whilst more off-the-shelf are sold on e-earphone and Fujiya Avic, and they are looking at expanding their distribution channels to other electronic stores in the future. Internationally, Brise Audio has distributors in Hong Kong and China however for the rest of the world, it’s direct online sales through their websites for now. They are seeking for distributors in the SE Asia, Americas, and European regions.
  
Back to the story line... Watanabe-san and Okada-san were near the train station where I got off, welcoming me into their car and quickly whisking me away for a lovely soba lunch in a quaint cafe surrounded by farming fields in the middle of nowhere. What a welcoming change for the hustle and bustle of Tokyo life! Besides how else to start an afternoon listening session but with a full stomach?
  
 Naturally during lunch, I took the opportunity to interrogate Watanabe-san and Okada-san about the history of their business, what their concept is, and their plans for the business for the future.
  
Concept of Brise Audio Brise Audio’s philosophy has strong foundations in shielding from external electromagnetic interferences. As such their range of products focuses primarily on the levels and layers of shielding either at certain portions of the cable or the whole cable itself. Listening to Brise Audio’s story I believe this foundation stems strongly from Watanabe-san’s history in internal cabling for PCs and speakers where proximity of components and other cables the demand for shielding is at its greatest.
  
 Brise Audio also focuses on simplicity with the core wiring itself by using high quality copper (of unspecified rating, which they’ve politely declined to disclose as I believe it is a company secret) for audio signals such has cables for headphones, speakers, and interconnects. However Brise Audio does use high quality silver wiring digital AES, BNC, coax, etc cabling for minimising noise floor.
  
 All cables made by Brise Audio are handmade in Japan. Even the shielding are proprietary to Brise Audio only. As the cables are handmade, Brise Audio produces approximately only 10 UPG001Ref cables or 20 UPG001Std cables per day.
  
After Lunch... Watanabe-san and Okada-san drove me to their office. Along the way, I asked about how busy they were as I was aware there were multiple audio events and shows happening almost every month throughout Japan and they’re there to exhibit their products. They responded with their work days increasing from the usual 5 day working week to the full 7 days and made every effort to attend all the shows throughout the country. As one can deduce, their business are doing well with increased demand for their products.
  
So what does Brise Audio offer? As mentioned, Brise Audio focuses primarily on Home Audio which covers digital interconnects such as OTG USB, AES, BNC, coax, and LAN cables, but also covers analogue interconnects in forms of balanced XLR, RCA, portable mini-mini 3.5nm, speaker cables, and of course headphone and earphone cables. Brise Audio also covers AC and DC power cables, and even internal PC cables such as SATA and internal DC cables.
  
 If one were to peruse through the Brise Audio website, one can’t help but to notice that the two main categories of home system and portable cable offerings have the different levels of shielding options - the top of the line Murakumo, Masamune, Shinkai, and Osafune.
  
 The construction of each shielding option varies depending on product - e.g. the Murakumo for a speaker and headphone cables for example has 13 layers of different shielding materials whilst the Murakumo technology used in earphone cables have 11 layers of different shielding materials. Likewise the core wire configuration also varies depending on the purpose of the cable. 
  
 For the purpose of this report however, the focus is on the earphone and headphone cables.
  
 The newest TotL earphone cable released on 14th March ’17 is the UPG001 Ref which is made up of a 4 copper core with 11 layer Murakumo shielding around the termination points and the Y-branch to the left and right channels. The 2-pin, MMCX, FitEar gold plated brass encased connectors are made specifically for Brise Audio. They also use titanium memory wire hooks and are electromagnetically shielded by single sheet with a 7 layer structure (as an example Murakumo would use 3 of these sheets). The UPG001 Ref can be terminated with the Pentagon OFC 4.4mm 5-pole plug and the sliding cable cinch is made of rosewood.
  

  
 Released slightly earlier than the UPG001 Ref but in 4th March ’17 is the limited edition UPG001 Rh+ which is more and evolution from the original UPG001. The Rh+ refers to the Japanese-made Rhodium plug in the forms of 3.5mm single ended, 2.5mm TRRS, and 4.4mm 5-pole. The UPG001 Rh+ uses the same 7 layer structured single sheet shielding at the termination points, and like the UPG001 Ref also uses the Titanium memory hooks. The connectors however are the more standard Oyaide 2-pin or MMCX, and the FitEar with plastic overmold.
  

  
 Brise Audio also has different cable offerings for headphones starting with their basic UPG001HP which is an 8-core spiral. It doesn’t incorporate the kind of shielding at the termination points or Y-branch. Having said that Brise Audio are  looking some headphone cables with shielding. I managed to try some pre-production versions of the cable for the Focal Utopia and for the Sony MDR-Z1R.
  

  
 At the left and right channel branch and at the termination plugs, extra shielding is hand wrapped around the cables as below.


  
 Henceforth the other Brise Audio headphone cable offerings start to incorporate shielding of different levels more comprehensively where the shielding is throughout the cable rather than near the termination points or Y-branch.  All 4 shielding option offerings use the same 37 strand 4 core copper wires however are of different gauge from the UPG001 series.
  
 Starting with the TotL Murakumo, it has the full 13 layer for the main cable up to the Y-branch where it’s 8 layers per channel.
  
 The Masamune has 11 layers of shielding on the main cable and thereafter is the same 8 layers per channel.
  
 The Shinkai uses 8 layers shielding throughout the whole cable, whilst the OSafune uses 6 layers for the whole cable.
  
 Despite these cables having a more comprehensive shielding than the UPG001 series, they are surprisingly light and quite flexible. The cables are thick though and therefore not so suitable for earphone use (as you may see from the picture below of the MMCX terminated Murakumo on my FitEar MH335DW-SR - done as a joke of course, but it sounded really really good!).
  

  
  
In the Listening Room... We arrived at a home that appeared to be in the residential area - serene, and quiet. As we walked in through the front door, there was a kitchen in front that quickly opens to a very decently sized listening room with these gorgeous pair of B&W 800 D3 speakers, on the right, multiple racks of speaker components in front, a shelf of LP and CDs on the left, and a lovely comfortable chair in the middle of the room for one listener.
  


  
 Watanabe-san and Okada-san explained the B&W 800 D3 were only 2 weeks old and hardly broken in. Apparently even audio showrooms at hifi shops don't have them on display for demo. As a B&W owner myself, I appreciated the beauty of the construction of this line - although my B&W speakers are a humble pair of 17 year old N804s compared to these luxurious 800 D3's.
  
 The component racks were pretty much divided into the LP/phono on the left, CD (surprisingly no SACD support) in the middle, the pre-amp, and the network player on the right. Some components were 100V driven whilst others were 200V. Needless to say the components were all high end such as the Linn Sondek LP12 player dedicated channels Pass Labs XOno Phono preamps, Esoteric P-0 CD Transport, Esoteric D-01 Monarual D/A converters, CC1 Grimm Master clock, Ayre Acoustics KX-R pre-amp, dCS 904 A/D converter, and dCS 974 D to D converter. Brise Audio also had a pair of loaner NMode desktop amp for personal audio on the floor.

 Needless to say, Watanabe-san had Murakumo cables with the signature silver sleeving used throughout the whole component interconnects and AC power cords. And whilst talking about power, Watanabe-san had made his own power distribution rack :-
  

 When one gets to this level, you know he's serious! Interestingly no power conditioner is at play here either. Watanabe-san explained the power was stable enough there wasn't a need for one. The white vertical box on the wall is the power coming from outside the building.
  
 Watanabe-san cabled up his B&W 800 D3 with Murakumo N1-Sp speaker cables for the woofer lower frequencies and Murakumo S1-Sp speaker cables for the mid and tweeter upper frequencies. The N1-Sp is 
 hese python-like cables are impressively thick.


  
 The setup was impressive nevertheless. I have heard high end speakers in the Tokyo International Audio Show almost ever year but having a personal listening session in a listening room was simply grand. My introduction to Watanabe-san's listening room setup was Fly Away by Corrine May. He just hit play and the music just filled the room. The detail and soundstage portrayed puts my home B&W N804 pair to shame. I felt I was the emotional instrument played by Corrine's voice coming out of the speakers attempting to invoke a reaction out of me. Had it caught me in my moment of weakness, I would have actually fallen into her vocal trap and balled my eyes out. It was a very emotional song.
  
 Watanabe-san played a few different other genre such as classical, 80s pop, J-pop, rock and a cappella and the whole audio system was just remarkable in its presentation of the played tracks. If there was any criticism, the only one I mentioned to him was I did feel the treble presentation still had room to refine itself further - but it was not unexpected as the speakers were only 2 weeks old and hardly had any burn-in time.
  
 Watanabe-san and Okada-san weren't finalised on their listening room setup yet as they were still refining their already impressive components replacing with products with more features. It was surprised their setup during my visit didn't support SACD and DSD and that was one of the features they were planning on adding in upcoming weeks. However after hearing what I had heard, I'm not even certain if it's needed.
  
 We also spent some time listening to headphones as I brought my Focal Utopias along and they had their Sony MDR-Z1R. As mentioned above, Brise Audio had some pre-production UPG001HP headphone cables based similarly to their UPG001 Ref cables for earphones. Their pre-production Sony MDR-Z1R cables incorporated the Murakumo shielding placed strategically in various parts of the cable similarly with the cables for the Utopia :-
  


  
 If there's anything that the Brise Audio cables have thought me, high quality OFC wiring can sound very impressive if used properly in the construction of a headphone or earphone cable. In the past I would have overlooked copper cables in favour for silver/gold or some other fancy composition but the way Brise Audio has build their cables using high quality materials and leveraging on shielding, I may consider just going back to plain OFC cables more seriously. I don't even know if it's the shielding that Brise Audio has employed or the purity of the copper cable they have used but their cables as a whole, have impressed me greatly. These days where I my taste in signature is to be liquid smooth analogue, the Brise Audio cables just play into that.
  
All good days must come to an end.... As much as I could go on over indulging myself with Watanabe-san's and Okada-san's wonderful listening room setup, I felt bad occupying their precious limited weekend rest time especially since they have been working on other weekends either making cables or attending audio shows exhibiting their products. Watanabe-san and Okada-san couldn't have been more accomodating and I was extremely lucky they welcomed me to their hometown and to introduce me their listening room.
  
 By late afternoon it was time for me to make may way home. Watanabe-san and Okada-san drove me to the station and it was another began my 2 hour journey back home - but extremely satisfied and honoured to be given such an opportunity.
  
 Once again I have to thank Watanabe-san and Okada-san to be so welcoming. I do hope to re-visit their listening room again in the future.


----------



## audionewbi

Thanks for this well written article regarding one of the half dozen Japanese cable maker whose cables are on my wish list. I believe I was their very first international customer when I bought their standard iem model cable for my In Ear stagediver 2.

At time I felt the cable was a little stiff but the holographic soundstage that came from their cheapest model made me realise they are onto something. 

My biggest issue is the difficulty ordering their cable. It isn't a simple click and pay. Also their currrent website is a little cluttered.

Overall it is one of end all cable makers that is worth having in mind when you are building your dream setup.


----------



## buzzlulu

Excellent write up- please keep us informed on final versions of the Utopia and Z1R cables


----------



## soundify

Thanks for the introduction to Brise Audio. I've been quite curious about their cables after discovering it recently. Unfortunately, their site is in Japanese so I need to rely on Google Translate.
  
 I'm slightly confused about the headphone cable. You mentioned that they do not have a production model out that has shielding? I checked their site and they have this cable recently released. Not sure if this is the one that you tried with shielding?
 http://briseaudio.jp/store/product/portable/upg001hp.html


----------



## AnakChan

@audionewbi yes that's true their STD001 and UPG001 is somewhat tangly. The ones that are sleeved  (esp for those for headphones) don't seem to have that issue however I believe one would need to then custom the STD001 and UPG001 to have them sleeved. My understanding that in upcoming weeks their STD001 will be refreshed. I'm not certain if those will carry the "STD" designation or not.
  
 Yes their website is somewhat challenging to navigate through especially their configurations vary - e.g. the Murakumo for speakers have 2 different N1 and S1 designation due to the differences in the copper core used (different in terms of AWG, number of strands, etc.). And the same with the Murakumo for speakers vs headphones. Also their digital Murakumo uses silver instead of copper. I think an entire table to categorise their different offerings would probably help to differentiate.
  
@buzzlulu I will be putting up a review of their UPG001HP pre-prod for the Utopia/NW-WM1Z tomorrow. I kinda ran out of time today.
  
@soundify the UPG001HP pre-prod I had for review for 2 weeks (sent back to them last night) is different from the ones you've put in the link. They're a bit of an improvement over the UPG001HP on their page. At the Fujiya Avic Spring Festival end of this month, they will release the one I had for review along with the same for the MDR-Z1R headphone. These newer UPG001HP will be a little bit more expensive than the ones from the webpage (I'm told less than 100,000 yen). They've actually had the pre-prod/prototype since last Dec at least but XLR terminated.


----------



## AnakChan

I've just put up my review of the upcoming UPG001HP for the Utopia/NW-WM1Z cable here :-
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/brise-audio-upg001hp-headphone-cable/reviews/18388
  
 Sadly the cable has gone back to Brise Audio but it was a lovely cable.


----------



## Ike1985

EMI/RD bas always been an issue with me.  Just today I was listening to my 64 Audio A18's when I moved my phone through the path of the wire and scccrrreeehhhshshhshshshhs EMI/RF.    It's always bothered me with my DACs like MOJO as well, how they pick up so much.  My ALO CDM is bad as well.  Keeping an eye on Brise!  Great stuff


----------



## AnakChan

Ike1985 said:


> EMI/RD bas always been an issue with me.  Just today I was listening to my 64 Audio A18's when I moved my phone through the path of the wire and scccrrreeehhhshshhshshshhs EMI/RF.    It's always bothered me with my DACs like MOJO as well, how they pick up so much.  My ALO CDM is bad as well.  Keeping an eye on Brise!  Great stuff


I think Watanabe-san's roots in making cables for internal PC is the basis of Brise Audio's philosophy.

In last week's Fujiya Headphone Spring Festival, I heard Brise's new 8-wire UPG001Ref and it was a much noticeable upgrade from the 4-wire UPG001 - I bought the 8-wire UPG001Ref immediately. Just after an overnight burn-in I had another colleague test the original 4-wire UPG001 against the new 8-wire UPG001Ref and he could hear the improvement in soundstage and 3D imaging.


----------



## Sleepow

As anyone listened to the UPG0001Ref and could provide a comparison with the Dita Silver Truth and/or the PW 1960 4 wires?


----------



## AnakChan

Sleepow said:


> As anyone listened to the UPG0001Ref and could provide a comparison with the Dita Silver Truth and/or the PW 1960 4 wires?


I have the Dita Truth but I don't know if it's the Dita -Silver- Truth...I'm probably not up-to-date as I've not heard the Silver Truth.

Can compare them later when I'm free.


----------



## Toolman

AnakChan said:


> I have the Dita Truth but I don't know if it's the Dita -Silver- Truth...I'm probably not up-to-date as I've not heard the Silver Truth.
> 
> Can compare them later when I'm free.



There should be a little opening on the cable that exposes the cable without the insulation and jacket...that should give you an idea if its copper or silver.

Anyway...are there any place in Tokyo where I can walk in and purchase one of these totl Brise cables?


----------



## Sleepow

Toolman said:


> There should be a little opening on the cable that exposes the cable without the insulation and jacket...that should give you an idea if its copper or silver.
> 
> Anyway...are there any place in Tokyo where I can walk in and purchase one of these totl Brise cables?



Supposedly at e-earphones in Akihabara. I have seen there the standard 001 with 4.4mm plug, but the webpage shows the the ref version is available as well.


----------



## Sleepow

Since I got the Dream a week ago, 2 Bispa 2.5 to 4.4 adapters died on me, so I think I will just get the Brise asap.
The 4.4 adapter for Truth cable is out soon though....


----------



## AnakChan

I think e-earphone may have the UPG001Ref on the demo shelf too. But don't quote me on that. The UPG001Ref I think is the 4-wire version. I recently bought the 8-wire at the Fujiya Spring Show which is simply great to my ears however they are thicker.

I've not had a chance to compare the UPG001Ref to the Dita Truth yet.


----------



## Sleepow

AnakChan said:


> I think e-earphone may have the UPG001Ref on the demo shelf too. But don't quote me on that. The UPG001Ref I think is the 4-wire version. I recently bought the 8-wire at the Fujiya Spring Show which is simply great to my ears however they are thicker.
> 
> I've not had a chance to compare the UPG001Ref to the Dita Truth yet.



The 8 wire cable might not be on sale yet as I do not seem to be able to find any info on their website or on e-earphone website.
So the one I was considering is the 4 wires variant of the Ref cable.


----------



## AnakChan

Toolman said:


> AnakChan said:
> 
> 
> > Sleepow said:
> ...



So I've had a little chance to compare the 8-wire UPG001Ref against the Dita Truth (mine appears to be silver - but again, I never new Dita came up with a copper Truth). The Brise cable appears sound more spacious and smooth with a little more body (presumably this is the signature of copper). The Dita Truth isn't far behind but feels a little more "light" on the note. Treble extension on both appears similar on both with the Brise tending more towards the smooth polished whereas the Truth is a little more surgical scalpel blade precise.

Ergonomically, the Brise is a heavier and less flexible cable primarily due to be cable girth whilst the Dita Truth is lighter but a little bit more memory-cable tangly possibly due to the sheath material used. The Brise is a little more microphonic than the Dita Truth.

Meanwhile, I've also received my 8-wire UPG001HP Ref for my Focal Utopia. Wire-wise, it's the same as the UPG001Ref for my Tralucent 1Plus2.2 earphones, but the connectors are Lemo terminated for the Utopia naturally. Both have the Pentaconn OFC plug for the NW-WM1A/Z.


----------



## Sleepow

Thanks for the comparison.
I think although it might be an upgrade to the Truth, the marginal gain does not seem worth it to me.
I will have to look elasewhere for a different TOTL cable upgrade.
Cheers


----------



## AnakChan (May 29, 2017)

Sleepow said:


> Thanks for the comparison.
> I think although it might be an upgrade to the Truth, the marginal gain does not seem worth it to me.
> I will have to look elasewhere for a different TOTL cable upgrade.
> Cheers


In general to me that is true for a lot of other brands too. At least in my limited experiences with cables for earphones in the past 6 years, the only 2 that have really truly grabbed my attention significantly has been the Brise Audio 8-wire UPG001Ref, their Murakumo but that's somewhat impractically expensive, and the Tralucent Audio Uber cable v1.0 (dunno about the Uber Too, never got a chance to experience that).

That's not to say other cables haven't made a difference - they have, but just not as attention grabbing-noticeable as the aforementioned ones.

[Edit] WRT the return on value of investment, I think that's the part that folks find most controversial - some claim it's snake oil, others claim it's God sent. The issue is how one hears coupled with how one values the investment varies greatly from individual to individual. It's good that you know where you stand on how much you're prepared to invest for returns.


----------



## audionewbi

Do you know what's on my wish list this year, Hifimman RE2000 and Brise Audio UPG001 Ref.


----------



## AnakChan

If you're ok with slight ergonomics & microphonics incovenince I highly recommend the 8-wire version of the UPG001Ref. 

I don't get excited about cables often but it's only been the Tralucent Uber & Brise 8-wire UPG001Ref that's really wow-ed me in the past 5 yrs.

Other cable experiences have also been good but just not as much as the two aforementioned ones.

P.S. One exception...Brise Murakumo but that's the unobtanium.


----------



## Sleepow

AnakChan said:


> If you're ok with slight ergonomics & microphonics incovenince I highly recommend the 8-wire version of the UPG001Ref.
> 
> I don't get excited about cables often but it's only been the Tralucent Uber & Brise 8-wire UPG001Ref that's really wow-ed me in the past 5 yrs.
> 
> ...



Is one of the other cable experience the PW Audio 1960?


----------



## hahaha0111

The UPG001Ref  sounds really good!


----------



## AnakChan

hahaha0111 said:


> The UPG001Ref  sounds really good!


Which one do you have? Is it the 4-wire (approx 60,000 -> 70,000 yen depending on the connectors), or is it the 8-wire (approx 105,000 yen)? Glad to find another fellow Brise user here!


----------



## deafdoorknob

UPG001 owner here... lovely sonics shame about the microphonics for an iem cable. perhaps it's just me, but the japanese cables i've had seem to really put microphonics low on their priority list... (Brise, Nobunaga, ADL, Fitear's own, Oyaide etc etc)


----------



## AnakChan

Yes that is a point I should talk to them about. As I usually listen sitting down (rather than on the go) it hasn't affected me that much but I can understand how it can be a little annoying when on the move.


----------



## deafdoorknob (Jun 20, 2017)

AnakChan said:


> Yes that is a point I should talk to them about. As I usually listen sitting down (rather than on the go) it hasn't affected me that much but I can understand how it can be a little annoying when on the move.



they just released a "flex" lower end cable but again when you experience stuff like effect audio or plussound puts out ... totl cables CAN be soft and non microphonic as well

http://briseaudio.jp/portable/product/recable/flex001.html


----------



## AnakChan

deafdoorknob said:


> they just released a "flex" lower end cable but again when you experience stuff like effect audio or plussound puts out ... totl cables CAN be soft and non microphonic as well


Bear in mind that Brise Audio's fundamental philosophy is about shielding rather than fancy metals, I think the choice of materials used for shielding could contribute to more microphonics than other high end cable brands. This is especially when there's extra shielding at the plugs/sockets (this is with respect to the UPG001Ref/Rh+, less so with the Flex and original UPG001) where vibrations can traverse to the earphones/headphones.


----------



## hahaha0111

AnakChan said:


> Which one do you have? Is it the 4-wire (approx 60,000 -> 70,000 yen depending on the connectors), or is it the 8-wire (approx 105,000 yen)? Glad to find another fellow Brise user here!


The place where I live only have 4-wire available, and I have the 4.4 OFC Pentaconn connector.


----------



## productred

AnakChan said:


> Bear in mind that Brise Audio's fundamental philosophy is about shielding rather than fancy metals, I think the choice of materials used for shielding could contribute to more microphonics than other high end cable brands. This is especially when there's extra shielding at the plugs/sockets (this is with respect to the UPG001Ref/Rh+, less so with the Flex and original UPG001) where vibrations can traverse to the earphones/headphones.



I got some UPG001 with me since they are one of the earliest endorsers of the Pentaconn 4.4 plugs. Love the sound, can't fault the build quality but they are just too stiff for on-the-go applications. I found the microphonics present but acceptable tho.


----------



## seeteeyou

OMG, MURAKUMO-6 looked so dope

http://briseaudio.jp/store/product/portable/minimiMURA601.html


----------



## productred

Got myself a UPG001Ref for my U18 after a short audition...........surprisingly it seems a tiny bit less rigid than my old regular version. Maybe cos it's new...........whatever, as long as it sounds marvellous with the Sony WM and the U18.


----------



## AnakChan

productred said:


> Got myself a UPG001Ref for my U18 after a short audition...........surprisingly it seems a tiny bit less rigid than my old regular version. Maybe cos it's new...........whatever, as long as it sounds marvellous with the Sony WM and the U18.


Glad you like it! I don't know if you're a burn-in kinda chap or not, but their recommendation is 200 hrs. If you're not hope you'd be listening to them for 200 hrs worth at least anyway!


----------



## Sabre2

Finally, waited about a month. UPG001 Ref (4wire) just reach me today...


----------



## productred

Sabre2 said:


> Finally, waited about a month. UPG001 Ref (4wire) just reach me today...



The only problem I have with this cable is again the rigidity of the insulation - AND the titanium wire installed as earguide. Not a deal breaker but hampered my user experience quite a bit.

I'd say the Brise UPG cables are best for static or home use. Quite a hassle on the move.


----------



## AnakChan

@Sabre2 congrats! How have you found it so far?

@productred yes, agreed. I actually don't really move anywhere when I'm using my UPG001Ref...I'm either @ my desk @ home or coffee shop somewhere and don't really use it on the go. Personally for me, I don't really need/listen to high end stuff when I'm on the move and actually been using bluetooth when I'm on the move. But I understand your point that one shouldn't have to be hassled by switching cables or rigs depending on whether they're stationary or mobile.


----------



## Sabre2

Thank you @AnakChan 

This cable is very well built. Quality is top-notch. Though the cable has the springy feel, I find it quite manageable (mine is 4-wire)
When I am on the move, I actually like the memory wire, as coupled with the wooden slider, my iem sits nicely on my ear. When I finished using, this cable actually coils and fits nicely in my hard-shell case. In short, ergonomically wise, while I do agree on the rigidity, I have no issue thus far using it on the go and stationary.

Sound wise, out of the box, I find that it is full, smooth and spacious. Though the sound is thicker, but clarity is still maintained. Vocal has nice analogue quality.
So far still early days for me. In fact, I am looking forward to see more cables from this company (Brise Audio)


----------



## Overkill Red

Heading to Japan for Potafest next week, can't wait to try these!
Anyone have any idea how they pair with the A18?


----------



## productred

Overkill Red said:


> Heading to Japan for Potafest next week, can't wait to try these!
> Anyone have any idea how they pair with the A18?



Me got my UPG001Ref paired mainly with my U18. Not the widest soundstage in the world, but I do prefer that as too many cables produce some artificially spread soundstage which sucks bigtime when listening to classical or more complex passages. Clear layering, very precise timbre, pretty uncoloured, I'd say they are a good match.


----------



## Overkill Red

productred said:


> Me got my UPG001Ref paired mainly with my U18. Not the widest soundstage in the world, but I do prefer that as too many cables produce some artificially spread soundstage which sucks bigtime when listening to classical or more complex passages. Clear layering, very precise timbre, pretty uncoloured, I'd say they are a good match.



Thanks for the impressions! I don't get very excited by cables (some exceptions are the PW 1960, EA Leonidas/Lionheart, Toxic Venom...), but reading about Brise and its philosophy has me very intrigued. Maybe ill be able to pick up a cable for my HD800s, even if they don't match my IEMs that well.


----------



## AnakChan

If anyone is heading to the Porta-ken by Fujiya tomorrow (8-Jul) in Nakano, Tokyo, Brise Audio is having their fancy USD$100,000+ system there to listen to.


----------



## productred

Overkill Red said:


> Thanks for the impressions! I don't get very excited by cables (some exceptions are the PW 1960, EA Leonidas/Lionheart, Toxic Venom...), but reading about Brise and its philosophy has me very intrigued. Maybe ill be able to pick up a cable for my HD800s, even if they don't match my IEMs that well.



Their philosophy is not new but no one press it on full fledged like they do.

I have a Whiplash T-series cable which is also all about insulation and also went so far in using the very microphonic but extremely well-insulating Teflon as shield. The difference in details and refinement with its "naked" Twag siblings is very noticeable.

Plussound also offers the Apollonian series which is also about better shielding.

However these two were not the most popular offerings in their lineups. People likes exotic materials and fancy glittery looks more than insulation and the sound that produces.

Brise brings this concept to new heights and they even went so far in using "just" copper of unknown purity. They didn't even mention OCC unlike its US or SE Asia competitors. So what you hear is the magic of their concept alone. Higher end offerings simply means better shielding and nothing more. Very admirable I'd say.


----------



## Overkill Red

productred said:


> Their philosophy is not new but no one press it on full fledged like they do.
> 
> I have a Whiplash T-series cable which is also all about insulation and also went so far in using the very microphonic but extremely well-insulating Teflon as shield. The difference in details and refinement with its "naked" Twag siblings is very noticeable.
> 
> ...



Indeed, I share the same sentiments. I meant the same thing you worded well, they push a simple concept (that I happen to believe in a lot) very far. I have not heard the T-Series by Whiplash but I have extensively auditioned the Apollonian as well as many other shielded interconnects (such as the Music Sanctuary Quartette One Shielded) and have only heard improvements from the shielding.

One of the things I hope to see in the future is more shielding methods used in more components, including even inside an IEM around the drivers, which will no doubt improve sound even further.


----------



## AnakChan (Jul 8, 2017)

So Brise Audio had another cable released for the Fujiya Summer Potaken only today. It doesn't have the UPG type designation but it's somewhat of a UPG001 variant. It was designated the PTK2017S and had only 2 cables of each type (2 pin 2.5mm/3.5mm/4.4mm, and MMCX 2.5mm/3.5mm/4.4mm). The difference of the PTK2017S vs the other cables are basically as follows :-

FLEX001 (Entry - no Murakumo tech) ( ¥17,490)
14 strands x 4

UPG001 (No Murakumo tech) ( ¥28,500)
7 strands x 4

UPG001.Rh1+ (No Murakumo tech) ( ¥38,800)
??????? (I think 7 strands x 4)

*PTK2017S (Fujiya Summer Potaken Special - today only) ( ¥39,800)
49 strands x 4*

UPG001.Ref ( ¥64,000 ex tax)
7 strands x 4

UPG001.Ref (8 wire) ( ¥98,000 ex tax)
7 strands x 8

I bought the PTK2017S blind so no impressions on it. However from the maker, it provides a little higher extension to the treble region. I don't have pix of it however this is from Brise Audio's twitter page :-


----------



## AnakChan

Brise Audio also showed off their JH Audio cable :-



 

There's also a 2.5mm Rh+ (Rhodium) version instead.


----------



## Sabre2

@AnakChan, any idea how to differentiate between the different Brise Model? eg *PTK2017S *looks similar to UPG?


----------



## AnakChan

Sabre2 said:


> @AnakChan, any idea how to differentiate between the different Brise Model? eg *PTK2017S *looks similar to UPG?


That's a good question! I guess if you had the MMCX like pictured it's the Rh+ but instead of Oyaide MMCX it's the Ref (OFC copper) version of the MMCX. And the way it's differentiated from the Ref is that the choker is not darker coloured maple but the Rh+ type light coloured wooden. I'll ask the Brise Audio guys how to tell the difference.

BTW, the PTK2017S was very limited and not sold after the show today. There's another show next weekend by e-earphone (PotaFes), I don't know what Brise is going to show there.


----------



## Sabre2

Thanks for sharing


----------



## buzzlulu

Anyone using this cable with the Z1R's?  Comparison with a Kimber Axios?


----------



## AnakChan

Sadly I got rid of my Z1Rs. Although I did hear the Brise cables with it, I have no comparison aside from stock cables.


----------



## buzzlulu

And how did the Brise do vs. the stock cable?
vs. the Sony/Kimber collaboration?

Have you had the opportunity to hear them with any other cables?

Thanks


----------



## AnakChan

buzzlulu said:


> And how did the Brise do vs. the stock cable?
> vs. the Sony/Kimber collaboration?
> 
> Have you had the opportunity to hear them with any other cables?
> ...


This is going by memory as I had since sold my MDR-Z1Rs - not to mention that I heard the cables at Fujiya show last year and in April this year (as well as their showroom in March) - in other words, some time ago. So if we take my memory with a pinch of salt, the Brise 8-wiire UPG001HP Ref seems to smooth out the highs a little from the treble peak I heard in my headphones. And also it makes the MDR-Z1R sound less dark from my opinions of the MDR-Z1R.

I couldn't afford to spend $800 on cables to fix the MDR-Z1R and for the Utopia so the Brise 8-Wire UPG001HP went to the Utopia instead and I eventually sold the MDR-Z1R.

As mentioned, I never really got to try the Sony/Kimber properly so I cannot comment on that one.


----------



## buzzlulu

Thank you for the reply.  
I agree that pricing starts to become an issue when one compares cable costs vs. cost of the headphone.  While I did purchase a Kimber Axios for my Utopias that was $900 for a cable on a $4k headphone.
$900 for a $2300 headphone starts to change the value equation.  That is why I am currently trying out the $250 Sony/Kimber version.  I think I like what it does (only 75 hours on it so far) however I am not thrilled with the physical quality, build etc.  The "true" Kimber (Axios) is in a different league.


----------



## AnakChan

Here are some pix of the Brise Flex001. I have to say they're supple, unlike the other Brie offerings! Sonically decent but I heard them at the show briefly.


----------



## Sleepow

I tried the UPG and UPG Ref today and nearly pulled the trigger on the Ref version. Compared to the Dita Truth cable on the Dream I felt that it brought the mids forwards a little, tamed the trebles, but lost a little energy. Resolution stayed the same though. Bass quantity could be slightly reduced, but maybe perceived as more textured. The biggest difference was a widening of the soundstage though.
Overall, I might see it a complement to the Truth cable, and even a slight upgrade.

BUT for me the sound qualities do not balance out the poor ergonomics, mainly the memory wire which sticks out so much, especially on top of the Dita Dream which already has an extended plug thingy. The non-Ref version fairs better there, but the sound did not bring anything noticeably better then the Truth cable for me.


----------



## AnakChan

Were you at the show today?


----------



## Sabre2 (Jul 16, 2017)

@Sleepow : My REF below. 4 wire though. For the memory wire, I do agree on the stiffness. Hence, I spend some time setting it to shape (which looks something like below image).
When in use, I will need to use it together with the brown slider. After that it should be fine, for me at least.


----------



## Sleepow

No, I did not get to the show this time, I spent time at e-earphones.

The Ref I tried was also the 4 wires version. 
I think one problem is the Dream earphones themselves, as their shape already puts the plug high on the ear. The cable they come standard with has a bent plug, and even then requires a sharp U bend on the cable to nicely go behind the ear.
But I did like what I heard and will have to give them another chance.


----------



## Sleepow (Jul 20, 2017)

Finally they will sell the Ref 8 wires to someone else than @AnakChan

http://www.stereosound.co.jp/news/article/2017/07/20/58803.html

The ergonomics will be even worse, but if the sound is indeed an improvement on the already good 4 wires, I might have to just live with the pain of switching cables for office use.


----------



## AnakChan

Wow, I had a 3 month head start, can't complain about that . For earphones, yes the ergonomics is not as flexible (especially compared to their Flex001 pictured above), but sonically, the 8-wire sounds fantastic. I think the 8-wire is really more suited for headphones like for the Utopia which I have. I also have the 8-wire for the Tralucent 1Plus2.2 and for that, you're right, it's more for stationary use.


----------



## Sleepow

I will have to wait for a demo at e-earphones, to see if the sound is with the hassle with the Dita Dream.


----------



## productred

I have the UPG and the UPG Ref, but can anyone summarize a bit about the difference of Flex, UPG, UPG Rh+ and UPG Ref? Thx~


----------



## AnakChan

AnakChan said:


> That's a good question! I guess if you had the MMCX like pictured it's the Rh+ but instead of Oyaide MMCX it's the Ref (OFC copper) version of the MMCX. And the way it's differentiated from the Ref is that the choker is not darker coloured maple but the Rh+ type light coloured wooden. I'll ask the Brise Audio guys how to tell the difference.
> 
> BTW, the PTK2017S was very limited and not sold after the show today. There's another show next weekend by e-earphone (PotaFes), I don't know what Brise is going to show there.


My PTK2017S arrived today .


----------



## nogi replicant

I am considering the Ref1 4 wire ot maybe the 8 wire for my Tia Fourte to pair with the 1z balanced. I don't suppose anyone has heard the Ref1 cable with the Fourte?


----------



## AnakChan

Sadly no I've not heard that combo. BTW, from an ergonomics perspective, the 4-wire may be more practical than the 8-wire. I have the 8-wire and love the sonics however the ergonomics may not be as practical from on-the-go perspective. However if you're gonna be using it sitting down somewhere for an extended period of time, the 8-wire fine.


----------



## Sleepow

Mmm, i was in a rush so only gave it 5 minutes, but I did not like what the Ref8 wires did to my Dita Dream.
It opened up the sound stage, but tamed too much the trebles which lacked energy.

I will have to spend more time comparing them with the stock cable as well as the 4 wires version,...but...I am pretty sure I like the 4 wires more, and also pretty sure the memory wire will adjust be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## AnakChan

That's interesting, I didn't notice the 8 wire being slow but I have to admit I've not spent much time with the 4 wire. I own 2x 8 wire and the PTK2017S (which is still burning in (170 hrs and on going). I wonder if the 8-wire you tried was new. The 8 wire brand new out of the packaging can sound a little rough but even 24 hrs it seems to improve (and the recommended by the makers is 200 hrs). The change in the 1st 24 hrs wasn't noticeable just by me but another colleague who went to the Fujiya show.


----------



## Sleepow

The cable was new indeed, could explain some of what I heard.


----------



## Sleepow

After a couple of hours spent trying the UPG001Ref 8 wires, I decided to pull the trigger and give it a chance as the increase in soundstage was appealing.
I have have been giving it relatively low listening time in the past week, and will compare it more attentively with the Dita cable, but as the cable and my brain burn in, I do confirm my initial impression: wider stage, less treble energy.
Other changes compared to the Dita is clearly more extended bass.

The deciding factor as to wether to keep the cable always on or not will be comparing the trebles: I am not sure yet if I only lose energy, or also extension and details; more critical listening will be required.


----------



## AnakChan

Sleepow said:


> After a couple of hours spent trying the UPG001Ref 8 wires, I decided to pull the trigger and give it a chance as the increase in soundstage was appealing.
> I have have been giving it relatively low listening time in the past week, and will compare it more attentively with the Dita cable, but as the cable and my brain burn in, I do confirm my initial impression: wider stage, less treble energy.
> Other changes compared to the Dita is clearly more extended bass.
> 
> The deciding factor as to wether to keep the cable always on or not will be comparing the trebles: I am not sure yet if I only lose energy, or also extension and details; more critical listening will be required.



What will it be for (i.e which headphone/earphones)?


----------



## Sleepow

AnakChan said:


> What will it be for (i.e which headphone/earphones)?



Exclusively the Dita Dream


----------



## AnakChan

Sleepow said:


> Exclusively the Dita Dream


Ergonomically challenging I think. But I guess if you use it stationary (i.e. not on-the-go) may be ok.


----------



## Sleepow (Aug 21, 2017)

AnakChan said:


> Ergonomically challenging I think. But I guess if you use it stationary (i.e. not on-the-go) may be ok.



Actually the time I spent with the cable after purchase has only been on the go; and after some time spent to shape the memory wire, it works better than I expected.

The main problem I have is not when using the cable, but when putting it away: it is difficult to roll it up tightly so I need to carry a headphone pouch to put my in ears in... And when doing so the stiffness often pushes the earphone connector lose.
(I think I will tape them together...)


----------



## deafdoorknob

with a nifty adapter, currently enjoying the frack out of the brise upg001 with my sony ex1000! 

they are getting more head time at home than the andros, they have beautiful synergy and neither are designed for on the go lol


----------



## AnakChan

That is a neat solution . I have an MMCX to FitEar but I don't have a MMCX terminated Brise Audio cable. I'm wondering if I want consider converting one of my UPG001Ref (2-pin) cables to MMCX then I can leverage on this adapter (and compare the PTK2017S against the UPG001Ref)


----------



## deafdoorknob

AnakChan said:


> That is a neat solution . I have an MMCX to FitEar but I don't have a MMCX terminated Brise Audio cable. I'm wondering if I want consider converting one of my UPG001Ref (2-pin) cables to MMCX then I can leverage on this adapter (and compare the PTK2017S against the UPG001Ref)


i think both peter wong of pwaudio and http://e4ua.jp/ both do CM to Fitear.


----------



## AnakChan

Yeah, mine is from e4ua.jp.


----------



## deafdoorknob

can't fault them for being honest


----------



## haiku

Ordered the new Ref14 balanced without bass pot for my Layla2 (and a Marakumo6 3.5mm IC, too) .


----------



## malvinviriya

Has anyone ever paired these with a UE18+? Doesn't seem like the site has their connector yet 

Also, how do they hold up (The UPG001) in terms of daily use. I'm planning to get the 4-wire version for that matter


----------



## haiku

Ordered the Brimar Audio Labs "Supreme Reference Monarch (The Force)". Will be interesting to compare against the Brise Audio Ref14.


----------



## littlexx26

their 'high quality copper' they don't want to disclose could be oyaide 102 ssc


----------



## AnakChan

Brise Audio's new 2.5mm -> 4.4mm TRRS right angled adapter


----------



## buzzlulu

Do they make a 4.4 female > 3.5mm single ended?


----------



## haiku

buzzlulu said:


> Do they make a 4.4 female > 3.5mm single ended?



Just send them an email. Naoki is a really nice chap. He will help you.


----------



## buzzlulu

Thanks


----------



## AnakChan

Brise Audio was exhibiting at the e-earphone store in Akihabara today. Took the opportunity to bring the Susvara to listen to their stack. They weren't shy about it - SFZ network player and DAC, and Oji Special amp with Murakumo cables :-

1st up, the Susvara cabled by Brise Audio's UPG001HP into the Oji Special BDI-DC24B-G Limited amp, with the SFZ DAC and network player. Back end cabling all Brise interconnects naturally.



 

Next up is even more special...replaced the UPG001HP cable with the TotL Murakumo. This cable is seriously euphonic. To give you an idea, the headphones are already $6000, the Murakumo cables would be around $4800, the Oji Special BDI-DC24B-G Limited is like $7400, and I don't even want to know how much the SFZ DAC & network player costs.



 





Brise Audio also showed their new cable (no name yet but announced only yesterday/today). It's got the new Pentaconn right angle plug. The cable is based on the limited PTK2017S shown at the Fujiya Summer Potaken in July (limited sales only for that weekend). This one is also 49 strands into 4 wires and is their Ref version. It wouldn't have the PTK2017S name but some other name.





This is also new, it's their UPG001Ref 2.5mm -> 4.4mm adapter





And here are their Murakumo interconnects...


----------



## haiku

One of those Marakumos there is mine!


----------



## Sleepow

I still have not spent time doing the critical comparison between the UPG001Ref 8 wires and the Dita Truth, but I have not removed the cable from the Dream since I got it (a month or so ago); while using it daily for commute as well as long walks in the city.
It is big and heavy, but maybe thanks to wearing glasses (I tuck the memory wire behind them), it is actually easy to use on the go.


----------



## Sleepow (Sep 26, 2017)

Sleepow said:


> I still have not spent time doing the critical comparison between the UPG001Ref 8 wires and the Dita Truth, but I have not removed the cable from the Dream since I got it (a month or so ago); while using it daily for commute as well as long walks in the city.
> It is big and heavy, but maybe thanks to wearing glasses (I tuck the memory wire behind them), it is actually easy to use on the go.



Finally did some comparison.

Before buying the cable, when demoing it, I felt increase in soundstage and holographic imaging; and that is why I got the cable. I confirm this is still the case, and probably due to an increased lower end extension.

At the time I also notice loss of dynamics due to less incisive trebles; that gave me pause but wanted to give the cable a try.
I am happy to report that after burn in, this is not the case anymore. Dynamics are as present as ever with the Dream but with increase treble extension, which for me makes the upper end sound smoother.

The only downside, and I am not sure how that fits with the other observations I made, is that on sibilent recordings, there is a tiny bit more sibilance.

Anyway, now that I compared the cable side by side, the Brise will  most likely be taped to the Dream for the foreseeable future.


----------



## fire2368

How do I go about ordering cables from them? I haven't figured this out...


----------



## AnakChan

fire2368 said:


> How do I go about ordering cables from them? I haven't figured this out...



Drop by their website. They don't really have off-the-shelf (for overseas) which means it's customised, then wait till completion :-
http://www.briseaudio.jp/


----------



## haiku

You can also contact Naoki directly under support@briseaudio.jp . The waiting time for their cables is about a month atm afaik.


----------



## haiku (Oct 11, 2017)

edit


----------



## haiku

New partner for my Layla II !!!!!


----------



## AnakChan

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Decreate

Was just browsing through the Brise Audio website and saw that there is an iem cable called STR7 Ref, was wondering if anyone had tried it and whether it would be worth getting if I already have the UPG001 Ref.


----------



## AnakChan

Decreate said:


> Was just browsing through the Brise Audio website and saw that there is an iem cable called STR7 Ref, was wondering if anyone had tried it and whether it would be worth getting if I already have the UPG001 Ref.


The STR7.Ref is based on the limited release PTK2017S (see post #62) except that they've put more Murakumo level wrapping at the joints/strategic points. The STR7 Ref is more flexible than the UPG001 Ref as the construction is different 49 strands x 4 (whereas assuming you have the regular UPG001.Ref, 7 strands x 4). I don't have the gauge sizes however I'd guess the UPG001.Ref takes a larger gauge.

Unfortunately I can't comment of the STR7.Ref vs the UPG001.Ref 'cos my UPG001.Ref is actually the stiffer 8-wire version so naturally it sounds more fluid, wholesome and 3D-ish compared to my PTK2017S (which I assume will sound very similar to the STR7.Ref as they are of same construction except for the Murakumo level shielding).


----------



## Decreate

AnakChan said:


> The STR7.Ref is based on the limited release PTK2017S (see post #62) except that they've put more Murakumo level wrapping at the joints/strategic points. The STR7 Ref is more flexible than the UPG001 Ref as the construction is different 49 strands x 4 (whereas assuming you have the regular UPG001.Ref, 7 strands x 4). I don't have the gauge sizes however I'd guess the UPG001.Ref takes a larger gauge.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't comment of the STR7.Ref vs the UPG001.Ref 'cos my UPG001.Ref is actually the stiffer 8-wire version so naturally it sounds more fluid, wholesome and 3D-ish compared to my PTK2017S (which I assume will sound very similar to the STR7.Ref as they are of same construction except for the Murakumo level shielding).


Thanks, guess the only way to find out is to see if I could try them at eearphones when I go to Tokyo next month...


----------



## AnakChan

Decreate said:


> Thanks, guess the only way to find out is to see if I could try them at eearphones when I go to Tokyo next month...


E-earphone has Brise for demos. I don't know if they have all the models but they have the main ones. Let me know when you come here. Happy to catch up with fellow Head-Fi members.


----------



## Decreate

AnakChan said:


> E-earphone has Brise for demos. I don't know if they have all the models but they have the main ones. Let me know when you come here. Happy to catch up with fellow Head-Fi members.


Thanks, will do.


----------



## smaragd

@AnakChan Can you elaborate a bit more about the STR7-STD mmcx cable?
Is this a pure copper cable? I'm asking because I'm currently using a Campfire Audio Polaris which is a bit on the revealing side. Paired with a 7N single Crystal pure silver cable I get some listening fatigue.
That's why their Polaris comes with a pure copper cable as opposed to a silver plated copper ALO cable...

I wonder if this Brise STR7-STD is a good match instead...


----------



## AnakChan

smaragd said:


> @AnakChan Can you elaborate a bit more about the STR7-STD mmcx cable?
> Is this a pure copper cable? I'm asking because I'm currently using a Campfire Audio Polaris which is a bit on the revealing side. Paired with a 7N single Crystal pure silver cable I get some listening fatigue.
> That's why their Polaris comes with a pure copper cable as opposed to a silver plated copper ALO cable...
> 
> ...


Unfortunately as per my 1st post in the thread, "Brise Audio also focuses on simplicity with the core wiring itself by using high quality copper (of unspecified rating, which they’ve politely declined to disclose as I believe it is a company secret) for audio signals such has cables for headphones, speakers, and interconnects."

So they don't state the purity of the copper that they use except to say "high quality copper". I'm not familiar with the CA Polaris - I've heard some of their other earphones but not the Polaris.

Coming from a UPG001.Ref as my standard, the STR7-STD is a good/nice cable however nothing to shout about. Admittedly I've not compared the STR7-STD with other brands. The benefit of the STR7-STD to me is that it's a decent sounding cable and flexible. The UPG001.Ref is somewhat stiff.

In general though, I've found that the Brise cables to be enhance more a 3D holographic fluid signature. It seems to work well for those ear/headphones that are a little treble centric, toning them down a little to be less strident and more smooth.


----------



## smaragd

Thanks for the feedback, will audition some Brise cables at my local dealer.


----------



## margroth

Hi guys!

@AnakChan may I ask you a quick question?

I'm planning to get a Brise Audio UPG001Rh+ 2pin to 2.5mm cable to pair with the Tralucent 1plus2.1. Yet, I'm a bit curious about the tonality though, since the copper cable I've heard with it (PlusSound Exo gold-plated copper) did not seem to have good synergy with the Tralucent due to excessive bass. The silver/gold cables (stock Tralucent, along with ofc Uber V1 and Uber Too) seemed to have the best synergy with the Tralucent by tightening the bass and bring out the mid a bit, creating a very pleasant listening experience.Would the Brise Audio UPG001Rh+ or the Aug-line 8-braided cable bring the same effects, since the pictures in the 1st post show the Brise cable to be used with the Tralucent?

If that works out, I may consider getting a STD-001HP Ref. for my DT-1990 as well


----------



## AnakChan

I'll see if I can give it a listen in the stores at some point but actually I don't even know if I have the stock Trulcent cable with me to compare against. Let me dig through my stash this weekend.


----------



## margroth

AnakChan said:


> I'll see if I can give it a listen in the stores at some point but actually I don't even know if I have the stock Trulcent cable with me to compare against. Let me dig through my stash this weekend.



Thank you sir! 

A comparison would be the best option but otherwise, your impressions with Tralucent 1plus2.1 + Brise Audio would do. I just want to make sure that they make a good match, so I can put them to good use


----------



## Hoegaardener70

Sabre2 said:


> Thank you @AnakChan
> 
> This cable is very well built. Quality is top-notch. Though the cable has the springy feel, I find it quite manageable (mine is 4-wire)



Hi there (and other fellow Brise owners), I own the UPG001HP Ref. now for a couple of weeks and appreciate the build quality of it. I have the 8-wire version. However, i find it also very stiff even when not on the move, it seems rather massive and also drags down the Utopia. On the other hand, sound is top notch and I love the wooden slider to play around with while listening.

Cannot really decide if they are a keeper or not because of the sturdiness of the cable.


----------



## baiyy1986

Does anybody have information about the new str7se cable?
Just saw some nice price on their official website.


----------



## IgeNeLL

margroth said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> A comparison would be the best option but otherwise, your impressions with Tralucent 1plus2.1 + Brise Audio would do. I just want to make sure that they make a good match, so I can put them to good use


You should change your inear :3 ) ) ) that will be a lightening way.


----------



## margroth

IgeNeLL said:


> You should change your inear :3 ) ) ) that will be a lightening way.



Ah, the good old sir loving his Layla II + Brimar cable


----------



## IgeNeLL

baiyy1986 said:


> Does anybody have information about the new str7se cable?
> Just saw some nice price on their official website.


Looking for impression too. I'm going to having one next week.
Looking forward to it. :3


----------



## margroth

IgeNeLL said:


> Looking for impression too. I'm going to having one next week.
> Looking forward to it. :3



Noted. I am looking forward to hearing your impressions as well.


----------



## IgeNeLL

margroth said:


> Noted. I am looking forward to hearing your impressions as well.


It take times! babe


----------



## IgeNeLL

AnakChan said:


> Bear in mind that Brise Audio's fundamental philosophy is about shielding rather than fancy metals, I think the choice of materials used for shielding could contribute to more microphonics than other high end cable brands. This is especially when there's extra shielding at the plugs/sockets (this is with respect to the UPG001Ref/Rh+, less so with the Flex and original UPG001) where vibrations can traverse to the earphones/headphones.


Does it any information about the material between their product line or it is just different in cable geometric and braid structure?
I'm having STD7 SE and it most promising characteristic is black background a clean noise floor. Very good in comparison with 500-1000$ range.
Wating for UPG001HP for HD800 too, I wonder about the different between UPG001HP and UPG001HP ref


----------



## AnakChan

IgeNeLL said:


> Does it any information about the material between their product line or it is just different in cable geometric and braid structure?
> I'm having STD7 SE and it most promising characteristic is black background a clean noise floor. Very good in comparison with 500-1000$ range.
> Wating for UPG001HP for HD800 too, I wonder about the different between UPG001HP and UPG001HP ref


Does this help??
http://briseaudio.com/product/recable/str7se.html


----------



## robotncc

Hi, I am living in US, how can I purchase Brise cable?
Thanks


----------



## iBo0m

Hello guys,

does anyone know a price list for Brise IEMs cables (just indicative prices)? 

I was looking at _*STR7-Ref.*_ and _*flex001*. 
_
Someone mentioned that cables are rather stiff - based on the pictures the Brise cables looks thin and probably *flexible?* (which is my major requirement because of comfy wearing). Can some owner share any experiences regarding this, please? 

Thanks  
_
_


----------



## AnakChan

The STR7-Ref is approx USD$650 & the Flex001SE is approx $167.

These ones are more flexible than the older UPG001HP/STD001HP series.


----------



## deniska80

What is the difference between upg001ref.se 4wire and STR7Ref 4wire?
The price is equal...


----------



## AnakChan

I believe it has to do with the #strands/wire combination. e.g. the STR7Ref is a 7-strand one core, and 7 cores into one wire.







The UPG001Ref, is it’s a quad spiral. I’ll need to check but I think they are a 37 strand per core. Naturally the diameter of each strand is different between the STR7 & UPG001Ref. I’ll reach out to Brise to try to get more details.


----------



## deniska80

AnakChan said:


> I believe it has to do with the #strands/wire combination. e.g. the STR7Ref is a 7-strand one core, and 7 cores into one wire.
> The UPG001Ref, is it’s a quad spiral. I’ll need to check but I think they are a 37 strand per core. Naturally the diameter of each strand is different between the STR7 & UPG001Ref. I’ll reach out to Brise to try to get more details.


Thanks a lot. They didn't answer me. And Im very curious about the difference in SQ(may be sound sig) and on-the-go convenient.


----------



## AnakChan

No worries. I’ve reached out to me and Brise Audio will try to give me a pix of the quad spiral as a comparison.

I’ve not tried the STR7Ref therefore can’t speak much about sound difference. However one ergonomic difference I can think of is that I would expect the STR7Ref to be more flexible and less tangly than the UPG001Ref due to the wire difference construction.

I have the UPG001Ref8 (granted that’s got double the wires of the Ref), and it’s stiffer...more suited for headphones than for, say, earphones. I would guess the STR7Ref would be more suited for earphones.


----------



## deniska80

AnakChan said:


> No worries. I’ve reached out to me and Brise Audio will try to give me a pix of the quad spiral as a comparison.
> 
> I’ve not tried the STR7Ref therefore can’t speak much about sound difference. However one ergonomic difference I can think of is that I would expect the STR7Ref to be more flexible and less tangly than the UPG001Ref due to the wire difference construction.
> 
> I have the UPG001Ref8 (granted that’s got double the wires of the Ref), and it’s stiffer...more suited for headphones than for, say, earphones. I would guess the STR7Ref would be more suited for earphones.


I know that UPG001Ref8 has amazing quality in terms of SQ, but it is inconvenient for using on-the-go with iems. So Im thinking about 7ref and 001ref4. Ask their opinion about SQ of these two, please


----------



## AnakChan

So the UPG001Ref is a 37 strand 4 core structure as mentioned in my original post https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-brise-audio-japan-cable-thread.843612/ back in 2017. It hasn’t changed. There is no cross section picture. The details of the UPG001Ref is proprietary.

The design however involves a knitting design that is to reduce cross talk & other noise.

With regards to sonic differences, sorry I don’t have the STR7 therefore can’t really comment on that. However I do have the PTK which I think is similar to the STR7. I need to check for a confirmation.

Hopefully someone else who have both can comment on the difference betteeen the STR7 & UPG001Ref.


----------



## ehjie

@AnakChan , hi. I'm looking for the Brise IEM Cable upgrade specifically for my 1670ss. Could you share the link? or someone? Thank you & cheers...


----------



## AnakChan

ehjie said:


> @AnakChan , hi. I'm looking for the Brise IEM Cable upgrade specifically for my 1670ss. Could you share the link? or someone? Thank you & cheers...


Hmmm... I’m not familiar with the 1670ss. Are they Accoustune’s?

Brise Audio have quite a range so recommend to start from here :-

http://briseaudio.com/index.html


----------



## ehjie

AnakChan said:


> Hmmm... I’m not familiar with the 1670ss. Are they Accoustune’s?
> 
> Brise Audio have quite a range so recommend to start from here :-
> 
> http://briseaudio.com/index.html



Yes, they are.
Thanks for the link, but i am already browsing that. I saw in another platform, 3 Brise audio cable types, but the photos taken from a shop somewhere in Tokyo. 
Acoustune suggested the Brise audio cable as upgrade. 
I'm having (small) issues with  (Cosmetic)1.cable having oxidation near the mmcx terminations. I know this normal & unavoidable, (Sonic) 2. peaky treble, 1 / 100 albums occur, 3. a little lift in the mids would be very nice.
I love the tuning of the 1670ss. I believe a cable upgrade would be ideal.

Thank you for your reply...


----------



## productred

ehjie said:


> Yes, they are.
> Thanks for the link, but i am already browsing that. I saw in another platform, 3 Brise audio cable types, but the photos taken from a shop somewhere in Tokyo.
> Acoustune suggested the Brise audio cable as upgrade.
> I'm having (small) issues with  (Cosmetic)1.cable having oxidation near the mmcx terminations. I know this normal & unavoidable, (Sonic) 2. peaky treble, 1 / 100 albums occur, 3. a little lift in the mids would be very nice.
> ...



Right now I think the Asuha is the best offering considering sonic performance, costs, aesthetics and handling.


----------



## Peti

Japanese craftsmanship and adherence to high quality standards never ceases to amaze me. I'm sure these cables sound splendid. I've always wanted to visit the land of the riding sun and get lost in Osaka.


----------



## AnakChan

The folks in Brise Audio have had a lot of experience in cables despite the company itself being new. The folks behind it have made cables for PCs, etc. (which you can still find on their website). What I like about Brise is that they deal simplicity when it comes to the type of cable - copper only. Just good quality copper. Prior to Brise, I had used sliver, silver gold, copper silver combinations, etc. and whilst those sounded good, (the naive me) didn't think that pure copper could produce such good SQ and other added materials were a necessity.

After buying a Brise cable, I realised that just good quality pure copper properly isolated can sound very smooth and fluid.


----------



## fokta (Nov 9, 2019)

Joining the club, was looking for cable, PEQ set up or DAP to get the Vocal/Mid that I want for Solaris.
was suggested by a senior after he heard what I was chasing. Came across to him, to tried Brise UPG001Ref, and luckily there's one in the store.
Tried for a while, a smirk alrd in my face.
Bingo...
Its what I need, not what I want... That is my friend quote..
I want EA Janus B paladium exotic Sound Sig, or EA Excalibur mature sound.
But what I need is a restructure Vocal at the upper Mid, which sometimes present recess due to overshadow of lo Treble... UPG001Ref helps my pairing...
Although the cable is stiff, and Pentacon... I still buy it... the urge of good sound somehow compensate that...

edit : Was listening for a whole day, and tried cable swapping with previous cable, My ear carved for Brise. Realize that it was 3D imaging, with brise, it adds shaped, so you felt you can hear the texture...


----------



## AnakChan

fokta said:


> Joining the club, was looking for cable, PEQ set up or DAP to get the Vocal/Mid that I want for Solaris.
> was suggested by a senior after he heard what I was chasing. Came across to him, to tried Brise UPG001Ref, and luckily there's one in the store.
> Tried for a while, a smirk alrd in my face.
> Bingo...
> ...


Congratulations on your Brise Audio cable and you went for the UPG001Ref which to me is extremely smooth and emotive.


----------



## fokta (Nov 11, 2019)

AnakChan said:


> Congratulations on your Brise Audio cable and you went for the UPG001Ref which to me is extremely smooth and emotive.


I see... Brise is quite new for me... had tried, but I think is the STD type, was not impress by it...
but when a friend suggest the REF, with previous exp, I was quite pessimistic... but again since in these hobby, u need to tried it first with your pairing then let your ear decide...

I can tell you these is not cheap... and a lot of other cable offered better material structure and also material.. but can't judge by the looks...

IMO, with my pairing, Brise is not that smooth,, I have other cable that even smoother then these... Still quite detail and spark with SOLARIS... but the most important for me, is Mid/Vocal.... it's meeting what I need...


----------



## Sabre2

@fokta, is your UPG001Ref the 4-wire version?


----------



## fokta

Sabre2 said:


> @fokta, is your UPG001Ref the 4-wire version?


I had the 4 wire version


----------



## productred (Nov 11, 2019)

fokta said:


> I see... Brise is quite new for me... had tried, but I think is the STD type, was not impress by it...
> but when a friend suggest the REF, with previous exp, I was quite pessimistic... but again since in these hobby, u need to tried it first with your pairing then let your ear decide...
> 
> I can tell you these is not cheap... and a lot of other cable offered better material structure and also material.. but can't judge by the looks...
> ...



Not sure what you mean by material structure and material, but I find it hard to find any other cable maker pouring so much heart and soul into the materials like Brise.

To me I also won't regard the Ref as the smoothest cable out there - that title more often than not relates to coloured and details-lacking sound reproduction.


----------



## fokta

Was trying another 2 type Yatono and upg001ref 8wires final edition.


 
pairing with U18t and DX221mk2.
Yatono, aiming for detail. still puncy yet tight Bass.
UPG001Ref 8wires Final edition, IMO, aiming for stage, The presence of Vocal/mid will have depth, not a bass head cable. here I find High or treble is smooth... 
While back to UPG001Ref 4 wire. felt Low and mid getting Thicker, more musical in my ear...
actually I can said, give better weight in Mid...

Just my 5 cents...


----------



## AnakChan

Somewhat off-topic to this section but a new upcoming product from Brise nevertheless, they will demo their first portable amp in the E-Earphone Portafes :-

Photo shamelessly linked from Brise Audio's tweet found here: https://twitter.com/briseaudio/status/1204958860634546176


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we look at the Brise Audio STR7 Reference on Headfonia!

https://www.headfonia.com/brise-audio-str7-ref-review/


----------



## PaganDL

Nice Review as always, @Ultrainferno,

Are more Brise Audio cable reviews incoming?


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

PaganDL said:


> Nice Review as always, @Ultrainferno,
> 
> Are more Brise Audio cable reviews incoming?


I hope so


----------



## PaganDL

Good to know, @Virtu Fortuna,

Been tempted by their cables for a long time but not up to spending $800 USD or more without demo.

Hope you have a great day !


----------



## AnakChan

My Hifiman Susvara cabled up by the Brise Audio UPG001HP Ref 8-wire. Surprisingly the Susvara's can be driven by the Cypherlabs Duet!


----------



## IgeNeLL

AnakChan said:


> My Hifiman Susvara cabled up by the Brise Audio UPG001HP Ref 8-wire. Surprisingly the Susvara's can be driven by the Cypherlabs Duet!


It looks like the Alo amp )
In my memory, the duet is fully blacked. Do you mod it?


----------



## AnakChan (Dec 19, 2019)

IgeNeLL said:


> It looks like the Alo amp )
> In my memory, the duet is fully blacked. Do you mod it?


Way early on, ALO and Cypherlabs had a collaboration and released CLAS/Rx2/Rx3. However subsequently this set is by Cypherlabs only. Both the -dB and the Duet came in all black or all sliver. As I know David Maudlin and asked him if I could have different colour shells of each and built my "Panda" CLAS -dB/Duet combo.


----------



## IgeNeLL

AnakChan said:


> Way early on, ALO and Cypherlabs had a collaboration and released CLAS/Rx2/Rx3. However subsequently this set is by Cypherlabs only. Both the -dB and the Duet came in all black or all sliver. As I know David Maudlin and asked him if I could have different colour shells of each and built my "Panda" CLAS -dB/Duet combo.


I see I did you order this?
I think that this model has been discontinued a long time ago.
But the mixture of black and white is quite strange haha


----------



## AnakChan

IgeNeLL said:


> I see I did you order this?
> I think that this model has been discontinued a long time ago.
> But the mixture of black and white is quite strange haha


This is going back a long time ago so it’s testing my memory, but I believe I bought the original in black & then I asked Cypher Labs if he’d give me the silver shell/casing/screws/volume knob, which they did.


----------



## Sound Eq

did anyone try the brise oct14 with jhaudio iems, would they be good match with lola and roxanne


----------



## nutkunkup (Jan 26, 2020)

haiku said:


> New partner for my Layla II !!!!!


Hello!!

How was the sound ?? Bass/Mid/Treble I am thinking to match this with my roxanne. I cannot find the review anywhere.... so hopeless.Thanks! 

@AnakChan Hi, my country doesn't have Brise distributor so I cannot listen the demo. Have you ever listening to octa14ref ? Is it increase bass ? Thank you


----------



## IgeNeLL

Ultrainferno said:


> Today we look at the Brise Audio STR7 Reference on Headfonia!
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/brise-audio-str7-ref-review/


I have one I have to admit that it is so far good for a entry cable !!!!


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

IgeNeLL said:


> I have one I have to admit that it is so far good for a entry cable !!!!


Well I don't think it's an entry cable, but for sure it's fantastic


----------



## Nostoi

Does Brise have any EU outlets?


----------



## Hoegaardener70

I bought a Brise MMCX 4.4mm cable here yesterday and realized that I'd better get a 2.5mm connection. I just got carried away since I was so happy to get one. It did not arrive yet, but if anybody is interested, I'd pass it on for the same price - let me know.


----------



## Hoegaardener70

Brise cable online now. 4.4 original Pentaconn and Oyaide plugs, very pretty.


----------



## epiccheng

Such an amazing cable! People should have a chance to try it


----------



## AnakChan

Which model is that?


----------



## epiccheng

AnakChan said:


> Which model is that?



It's the Brise audio octa 14ref, designed specifically for JH audio


----------



## AnakChan

Very nice. I don't think I've tried their Octa. After awhile I lost track of their range. My UPG001HP Ref 8-wire is paired permanently to the Susvara & Topaz.


----------



## Sabre2

AnakChan said:


> Very nice. I don't think I've tried their Octa. After awhile I lost track of their range. My UPG001HP Ref 8-wire is paired permanently to the Susvara & Topaz.


It’s very nice and well built ... looks huge too


----------



## Sabre2

Hoegaardener70 said:


> Brise cable online now. 4.4 original Pentaconn and Oyaide plugs, very pretty.


Do you mean can order online directly from Brise ??


----------



## Hoegaardener70 (Jun 17, 2020)

Sabre2 said:


> Do you mean can order online directly from Brise ??



No, I meant my ad is online in the head-fi sale section for cables 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/brise-audio-upg001-cable-mmcx-4-4mm.935095/


----------



## AnakChan

Sabre2 said:


> Do you mean can order online directly from Brise ??


Yes I believe you can. It’s not a store though that you can “add to cart”, etc. Send then a mail.


----------



## fokta

one side (Right) mmcx for my brise UPG001Ref seems disconnected... asked for service local, and seems solder is part of the tuning, the result was unbalanced sound sig... 

I reterminate both MMCX to 3.5TS, then pair with my Elear... 
then the audio hobby changed, with a bit Visual add on taste...


----------



## AnakChan

My UPG001 was also reterminated from the Utopia to the Susvara. I opted to stick with Brise Audio to do the work as their junction points are also wrap shielded. If a 3rd party did the retermination I wasn’t certain if they would rewrap the isolation shields.


----------



## fokta

AnakChan said:


> My UPG001 was also reterminated from the Utopia to the Susvara. I opted to stick with Brise Audio to do the work as their junction points are also wrap shielded. If a 3rd party did the retermination I wasn’t certain if they would rewrap the isolation shields.


Valid point.. yes, it's true, but on my condition, sending, repair cost and shipment, is total of brand new cable... so I choose what currently only cost effective option that I could... 

And yes, their solder and termination is part of the cable tuning, I appreciate that...


----------



## Hi-fi Wigwammer (Jul 16, 2020)

I am considering Brise Audio STR7-SE and Yatono 4.4mm MMCX cables for my Solaris 2020 IEMs.
Has anyone had any experience of these?
Would you say either of these are flexible enough for outdoor use?
I have the original UGP001 cables. I enjoy the sound, but they're not suitable for on-the-go use IME.


----------



## fokta

Hi-fi Wigwammer said:


> I am considering Brise Audio STR7-SE and Yatono 4.4mm MMCX cables for my Solaris 2020 IEMs.
> Has anyone had any experience of these?
> Would you say either of these are flexible enough for outdoor use?
> I have the original UGP001 cables. I enjoy the sound, but they're not suitable for on-the-go use IME.


Hi, I used  brise UPG001Ref on my Solaris OG, Based on my memory, STR7 is less stiffer, but Yatono will be same as my UPG001Ref. 

I used my UPG001Ref daily, took 2 months to just get used too. 
for me, hooks (like door knob, plant, etc) u need to concern... but the good point, I train my awareness while listen and enjoying my songs...


----------



## Hi-fi Wigwammer

Thanks for your reply.
Yes, I suspected the same. I have ordered the STR7.


----------



## Sabre2

Hi-fi Wigwammer said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Yes, I suspected the same. I have ordered the STR7.


Got your cable already ? Appreciate if you could share some impression. Thank you


----------



## Hi-fi Wigwammer

It arrives tomorrow. I'll have to wait a few days to try it though, as we'll be away on holiday.


----------



## Sabre2

Hi-fi Wigwammer said:


> It arrives tomorrow. I'll have to wait a few days to try it though, as we'll be away on holiday.


Cool !!!  which earphone you be pairing with


----------



## Hi-fi Wigwammer

With Solaris 2020.


----------



## michaelc (Aug 4, 2020)

I have tested 3 Brise audio cables recently, namely Yatono 4wires, STR7-ref, Asuha at the official distributor in my country. My gears were Lotoo Paw 600 & Sony IER-Z1R.

I am looking for a replacement cable due to the treble of IER-Z1R (stock cable) is harsh for some female vocal when I pair it with LP6k.

I want to spend around 50% of my iem market price. My aim will be STR7-REF or Asuha for the budget. However, I have tested Yatono out of curiosity too.
FYI, Yatono price is 2X Asuha. I didn't try the flagship model Yatono 8wire due to the price and cable stiffness.

In summary:

*Physical appearance:*
1.) STR7-ref: look thin and feel soft. Same as most 'normal' iem cables.
2.) Asuha: Quite stiff and quite thick but acceptable. IMHO, it feel like a 6 wires cable.
3.) Yatono: Similar to Asuha.

*Wear:*
1.) STR-ref: Comfortable.
2.) Asuha: I can feel the cable is hanging on my ears.
3.) Yatono: Similar to Asuha

*Sounds:*
Songs for audition:
a.) Hotel California by Eagles
b.) Nella Fantasia by Kelly Sweet
c.) High life by Jazz at the pawnshop
d.) Fever by Valeria Joyce in Chesky records 10 best album
e.) Master of Chinese Percussion

I tried STR-REF 1st, then follow by Asuha and Yatono.
I've spent around 2.5 hours for the audition.

*My stock cable:*
a.) The guitar bass sound is nice. Micro details from the audience are there.
b.) Female vocal’s treble is smooth but a bit harsh at a high peak. Feel uncomfortable.
c.) Micro details from the audience are there. Drums are deep but a bit bloated.
d.) The finger tapping is there. The female vocal sound is smooth but a bit harsh.
e.) The sound of the drums are deep but a bit bloated. The textures and the drum vibration are there. There are at least 5 different types of drums. I cannot identify the drum sounds when all of them hitting hard at the same time. I need to pay extra attention to hear the different drums’ sound when they were hitting softly.

Overall, I feel something missing from the ier-z1r sound with stock cable.

1.) *STR-REF*: Everything is vivid... Everything sound right! Or should I say the sound is coherence?
Songs:
a.) The guitar bass sound nicer and ‘crunchier’. Micro details from the audience are noticeable a lot easier than my stock cable.
b.) Female vocal’s treble is smooth and tame compared to my stock cable. Airy with a bit of extension.
c.) Micro details from the audience are noticeable a lot easier than my stock cable. Drums are well controlled.
d.) The finger tapping is vivid. The female vocal sound is smooth and enjoyable.
e.) The sound of the drums are more controlled, the textures and the drum vibration are more obvious. There are at least 5 different types of drums. I can identify the drum sounds when all of them hitting hard at the same time. I can hear the different drums’ sound when they are hitting softly.

Overall, I feel like I had upgraded a DAC!!


2.)* Asuha:* Everything sound ok. Vivid but not as clear as STR7-REF and Yatono.

Songs:
a.) The guitar bass sounds nice. Micro details from the audience are noticeable.
b.) Treble is smoother, tame, and airy compared to the stock cable.
c.) More micro details from the audience are noticeable than my stock cable. Drums are well controlled.
d.) The finger tapping is vivid. The female vocal sound is smooth and enjoyable.
e.) The sound of the drums is more controlled, the textures are obvious, and the vibrant is enjoyable. There are at least 5 different types of drums. I cannot identify the sounds when all the drums are hitting hard at the same time, it seems like the sound are mixing together. I need to pay extra attention to hear the drums’ sound when they were hitting softly.

Overall, I feel like this cable is better than Satin Audio Medusa 8x (pure silver) but not a big margin.

3.) *Yatono*: Everything sounds right and brilliant. Everything is vivid with depth and sense of space!

Songs:
a.) The guitar bass sound nicer and ‘crunchier’ and sparking. Micro details from the audience are obvious.
b.) Female vocal’s treble is smooth and airy with a nice extension.
c.) Micro details from the audience are very good. You can hear what they said clearly. Drums are well controlled and tight.
d.) The finger tapping is vivid with a sense of space. The female vocal sound is smooth, airly, and enjoyable.
e.) The sound of the drums is well controlled and tight. The textures and the drum vibration are obvious. There are at least 5 different types of drums. I can identify the drum sounds when all of them hitting hard at the same time with ease. I can hear the different drums’ sound when they are hitting softly with ease.

Overall, I feel like I had upgraded a DAC!! I want to listen to a well-recorded album or live concern album more!!

Sorry for my broken English.


----------



## michaelc (Aug 12, 2020)

Found an interesting page regards the Brise cable rating in their website: https://briseaudio.jp/portable/cable-select.html

In summary:





Details:
Total power of resolution and musical expression

Quietness:
Low noise floor on hearing. The way the sound is produced without any mischief.

High range:
Growth and sharpness of high range Comprehensive power including three-dimensional gradation expression

Middle range:
Mainly enhancement and thickness of the Vocal band. Comprehensive capabilities, including expressive power

Low range:
The low-frequency massive and three-dimensional, comprehensive capabilities including the gradation expression and facial expressions

Sound field:
The sounds of lingering and the rise of the smoothness, comprehensive capabilities, including the spread of the sound stage

Maneuverability:
Physical cable flexibility and ease of handling.


Hope this information can guide the future Brise audio cable owner.


----------



## fokta

@michaelc Nice founding...

Just want to share,
Yes... need to admit, been cheating from my Brise UPG001REF to other boutique cable... 
There are some better tuning, better resolution, better clarity etc... but whats the point if you can only used it for max 30 minutes (my neck really tense).

Back to my old dark friend UPG001Ref... can listen to it for 2 hours straight with any suffering... hahaha


----------



## Sabre2

fokta said:


> @michaelc Nice founding...
> 
> Just want to share,
> Yes... need to admit, been cheating from my Brise UPG001REF to other boutique cable...
> ...


Hi, do you mean 8 wire give neck pain while the 4 wire u can listen straight for 2 hr? Thanks


----------



## fokta

Sabre2 said:


> Hi, do you mean 8 wire give neck pain while the 4 wire u can listen straight for 2 hr? Thanks


the neck pain is not about the cable weight... is about the tense hi Resolution that you hear from other cable (either 4 or 8 braids)...  especially Silver based... 

Just to clarify, when I listen to silver based cable, and produce High Resolution Audio, my body seems not enjoy it, and make a sign in the neck for me...


----------



## AnakChan

fokta said:


> the neck pain is not about the cable weight... is about the tense hi Resolution that you hear from other cable (either 4 or 8 braids)...  especially Silver based...
> 
> Just to clarify, when I listen to silver based cable, and produce High Resolution Audio, my body seems not enjoy it, and make a sign in the neck for me...


Seeking more clarification, the silver-based you're referring to is some other brand, right? 'cos I don't think Brise Audio uses any silver in their cables (or at least they didn't use to). I believe they use only copper based?


----------



## fokta (Aug 13, 2020)

AnakChan said:


> Seeking more clarification, the silver-based you're referring to is some other brand, right? 'cos I don't think Brise Audio uses any silver in their cables (or at least they didn't use to). I believe they use only copper based?


Yes..  to clarify, the silver based is from other Brand....

So sorry to make everyone confuse...
BRISE used OFC.....


----------



## Sabre2

I had a wonderful experience ordering with Naoki-San. Very patient and professional. The cable just arrived


----------



## kdl0123

michaelc said:


> Found an interesting page regards the Brise cable rating in their website: https://briseaudio.jp/portable/cable-select.html
> 
> In summary:
> 
> ...


Ops... brought str7se before watching this graph.
I thought Asuha is stiffer because it is more expensive. XD
Should have also try it.


----------



## michaelc

kdl0123 said:


> Ops... brought str7se before watching this graph.
> I thought Asuha is stiffer because it is more expensive. XD
> Should have also try it.



IMHO, maybe due to the Asuha's cable structure and thickness...I found Asuha has similar stiffness compare to Yatano in my brief 3-4 hours audition...

I find Asuha is heavier too compared to Str7ref...

So don't worry...


----------



## michaelc

Sabre2 said:


> I had a wonderful experience ordering with Naoki-San. Very patient and professional. The cable just arrived


 
Order directly from the Brise Japan website?


----------



## Sabre2

michaelc said:


> Order directly from the Brise Japan website?


Yeah, thru email correspondence - support@briseaudio.jp.


----------



## michaelc

Finally received my Yatono after wait for 1.5 months...


----------



## Sabre2

michaelc said:


> Finally received my Yatono after wait for 1.5 months...


Nice ! 4 wire or 8 wire?


----------



## michaelc

Sabre2 said:


> Nice ! 4 wire or 8 wire?



Mine is 4 wire....
8 wire not suitable for iem in my humble opinion...a bit too heavy and stiff for my taste


----------



## michaelc

Just cant stop hear my musics over and over again after I got the Yatono


----------



## AnakChan (Sep 21, 2020)

Nice combination. For my ears the Chord DACs can be a little too treble forward but I would expect Brise copper cables to manage it well.


----------



## productred

michaelc said:


> Mine is 4 wire....
> 8 wire not suitable for iem in my humble opinion...a bit too heavy and stiff for my taste



The 8 wire Yatono is not stiff at all, very manageable when on the go, probably because it is not the least bit springy. The UPG001 is stiffer and more springy even with its 4 wire setting, and is a nightmare when using it on the move. 

That said it does carry some weight, so it's only good for CIEM or universals that fits very snugly. I can see it is not a good fit with the Z1R though, with the metal body also kinda heavy and needs the cable to help with the fit.


----------



## hshock76

I have a 4-wire Yatono with MMCX connector and 4.4 plugs to let go. Anyone interested please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## michaelc (Sep 21, 2020)

AnakChan said:


> Nice combination. For my ears the Chord DACs can be a little too treble forward but I would expect Brise copper cables to manage it well.



Exactly. To tame down the treble was part of the reason I want to find a replacement cable.
This cable sync very well to my music system.




productred said:


> The 8 wire Yatono is not stiff at all, very manageable when on the go, probably because it is not the least bit springy. The UPG001 is stiffer and more springy even with its 4 wire setting, and is a nightmare when using it on the move.
> 
> That said it does carry some weight, so it's only good for CIEM or universals that fits very snugly. I can see it is not a good fit with the Z1R though, with the metal body also kinda heavy and needs the cable to help with the fit.



True.
If your IEM fit perfectly and able to lift some cable pressure from your ear, 8 wire should be fine.
I'm wearing a spec and I'm paring it with Z1R, hence, any 8 wire cable might not suit for me...ha

You have incredible collections

How's the new Asuha Ph2+?


----------



## imyummy123

michaelc said:


> Exactly. To tame down the treble was part of the reason I want to find a replacement cable.
> This cable sync very well to my music system.
> 
> 
> ...



Asuha Rh2+ is quite portable, I have no problem using it on the move everyday. But then again Brise Audio’s cables are not the most flexible ones compared to some of the other brands out there.


----------



## michaelc

imyummy123 said:


> Asuha Rh2+ is quite portable, I have no problem using it on the move everyday. But then again Brise Audio’s cables are not the most flexible ones compared to some of the other brands out there.



How's the Rh2 version compare to the original Asuha version?


----------



## imyummy123 (Sep 29, 2020)

michaelc said:


> How's the Rh2 version compare to the original Asuha version?



Don’t own the original asuha, and only spent 30 mins listening to it while sitting still.
But id imagine it being about the same as the Rh2+ from my brief experience

edit: not talking about the sound, but the build of-course...


----------



## choisan

i am looking for an upgrade cable for my fitear tg335, any advice which one i shall get? yatono LE? please kindly advise


----------



## choisan

Sabre2 said:


> I had a wonderful experience ordering with Naoki-San. Very patient and professional. The cable just arrived


may i know how do you like this cable? what fitear you are pairing with pls?


----------



## choisan (Oct 13, 2020)

michaelc said:


> Found an interesting page regards the Brise cable rating in their website: https://briseaudio.jp/portable/cable-select.html
> 
> In summary:
> 
> ...


interested to know about the microphonic value to each of them.
viewing all 13 pages, i have some questions: 8 wires even the yatono has microphonic effect? or those with the special shielding would reduce that effect, which implies that i shall buy those with that shielding (murakumo) and stay away from 8 wire for the on-the-go usage?
spending US$800+ for another cable without trying the demo, i really need advice.


----------



## michaelc (Oct 13, 2020)

choisan said:


> i am looking for an upgrade cable for my fitear tg335, any advice which one i shall get? yatono LE? please kindly advise



For me, at least STR7-REF & above




choisan said:


> interested to know about the microphonic value to each of them.
> viewing all 13 pages, i have some questions: 8 wires even the yatono has microphonic effect? or those with the special shielding would reduce that effect, which implies that i shall buy those with that shielding (murakumo) and stay away from 8 wire for the on-the-go usage?
> spending US$800+ for another cable without trying the demo, i really need advice.



The microphonic effect means  "cables transfer vibrations due to cable movement directly to the wearer's ears"?

0 microphonic effect on my 4wires Yatono...I cannot hear anything microphonic effect even I scratch the cable.


----------



## Sabre2

choisan said:


> may i know how do you like this cable? what fitear you are pairing with pls?


I am rotating with Private 333 and MH334 at the moment, but have not hit 200 hrs yet. So far, I like it more with the MH334 via DX220 Amp9. Didn’t really compare with N3Pro tube mode yet.

This cable is very manageable compare to my other Brise Cable.


----------



## kdl0123

choisan said:


> interested to know about the microphonic value to each of them.
> viewing all 13 pages, i have some questions: 8 wires even the yatono has microphonic effect? or those with the special shielding would reduce that effect, which implies that i shall buy those with that shielding (murakumo) and stay away from 8 wire for the on-the-go usage?
> spending US$800+ for another cable without trying the demo, i really need advice.


If you care about weight, I would recommend the series of str7.


----------



## choisan (Oct 19, 2020)

I got a chance to get a very good quality second hand STR7 Ref, it's such a good cable. Very balanced, good separation, faster rhythm than the 013 and my oc doris.
I am very happy about that. May look for giving yatono a try later on.


----------



## productred

I am using the Asuha Ref. 2 with my Just Ear. I also own a Asuha Rh2+. It is incredible how Brise managed to do such distinct tuning with the same wires and the same amount of wires - they have no doubt the same sort of sound signature, but the difference in presentation and position of the different frequency ranges are very appreciable. Looking at the Brise's own comparison table now I gotta say the info there is quite reliable.


----------



## michaelc

productred said:


> I am using the Asuha Ref. 2 with my Just Ear. I also own a Asuha Rh2+. It is incredible how Brise managed to do such distinct tuning with the same wires and the same amount of wires - they have no doubt the same sort of sound signature, but the difference in presentation and position of the different frequency ranges are very appreciable. Looking at the Brise's own comparison table now I gotta say the info there is quite reliable.



How's your Asuha pair with your other IEM?


----------



## imyummy123

productred said:


> I am using the Asuha Ref. 2 with my Just Ear. I also own a Asuha Rh2+. It is incredible how Brise managed to do such distinct tuning with the same wires and the same amount of wires - they have no doubt the same sort of sound signature, but the difference in presentation and position of the different frequency ranges are very appreciable. Looking at the Brise's own comparison table now I gotta say the info there is quite reliable.


Hey! I also own the asuha Rh2+ and is now itching to go for the ref2. Whats are main differences between the two models?  
Sadly at where i live there are no importers for the asuha ref2 so I will have to go in blind if I want to purchase...


----------



## productred

imyummy123 said:


> Hey! I also own the asuha Rh2+ and is now itching to go for the ref2. Whats are main differences between the two models?
> Sadly at where i live there are no importers for the asuha ref2 so I will have to go in blind if I want to purchase...



Main differences:
The mids are noticeably more forward than the Rh2+
The highs in the Rh2+ is a tiny bit more agitated
Detail level and soundstage are more or less the same, with the Rh2+'s relatively suppressed mids and brighter highs sometime sounds cooler and a bit more spacious. Ref.2 sounds full and juicy in the mids in comparison.

The Asuha Ref.2 is one of the best all-round cable on the market, improving the sound and almost do so without changing the sound at all. That's a truly remarkable feat which I would only say the same about the Yatono and the Crystal Dream Duet. Pairing it with anything should be no problem, unless you don't like the sound of your own iem (then why buy it in the first place lol) and wanna change the sound signature of your iem with your cable.

The Asuha Rh2+ adds speed and excitement, pairing should be more specific as it changes the sound a little, focusing on the two extremes of the frequency range. Timber and tone colour won't change, but the skewed balance would alter the overall perception a little. Stay away if your iem is already mid-recessed to any degree.


----------



## imyummy123

productred said:


> Main differences:
> The mids are noticeably more forward than the Rh2+
> The highs in the Rh2+ is a tiny bit more agitated
> Detail level and soundstage are more or less the same, with the Rh2+'s relatively suppressed mids and brighter highs sometime sounds cooler and a bit more spacious. Ref.2 sounds full and juicy in the mids in comparison.
> ...


Thanks for the info! Yes, i completely agree with the recess mid with the RH2+, and do find it give more of a boost to sub base rather than the mid-bass. Now I am really tempted to go for either the asuha ref 2 or the str7e ref...

p.s i see brise audio is selling the eight wired version of str7e ref (SHP-004)and its looking very attractive too....


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

I recently published an article for the Yatono Rh2+. After the STR7 Ref., this is just another example of a great cable from Brise Audio.

Brise Audio YATONO Rh2+ Review - Headfonia Reviews


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

Here's another Brise Audio review! This time it's the ASUHA Ref.2.

Brise Audio ASUHA Ref.2 Review - Headfonia Reviews


----------



## choisan (Dec 20, 2020)

i have recently asked how much is the retermination fee for a yatano 8 from mmcx to cm, guess how much it is? you will be surprised.
the cable is out of 12 month warranty


----------



## choisan

can you believe US600 to re terminate from mmcx to cm? can't believe it


----------



## imyummy123

choisan said:


> i have recently asked how much is the retermination fee for a yatano 8 from mmcx to cm, guess how much it is? you will be surprised.
> the cable is out of 12 month warranty



$400-500? XD


----------



## choisan

imyummy123 said:


> $400-500? XD


US$600


----------



## imyummy123

choisan said:


> US$600


Jesus... i knew its screwing expensive but didn’t know its THAT expensive... 

But yeah the distributor in my region actually opted to give me a discount for a new cable instead of asking for a retermination coz its just that expensive lol


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

I wonder why it costs so much to re-terminate the cable 

Do you have any guesses?


----------



## imyummy123

Virtu Fortuna said:


> I wonder why it costs so much to re-terminate the cable


I think their connectors are all self developed and contribute to a significant portion of the cable’s cost.

Also instead of just cut and connect, they actually reroll the cable and redo the shielding so its quite a lot of work😅


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

imyummy123 said:


> I think their connectors are all self developed and contribute to a significant portion of the cable’s cost.
> 
> Also instead of just cut and connect, they actually reroll the cable and redo the shielding so its quite a lot of work😅


That's what I thought. In that case, making the cable from the ground makes more sense


----------



## choisan

imyummy123 said:


> I think their connectors are all self developed and contribute to a significant portion of the cable’s cost.
> 
> Also instead of just cut and connect, they actually reroll the cable and redo the shielding so its quite a lot of work😅


it won't give you 30% off from the srp.
i do think brise just cut the wire and re term, freaking expensive. can't believe that.
i can't imagine how will i fix my cable if mine got any issue with the ciem socket,...... so expensive


----------



## kdl0123

Virtu Fortuna said:


> I wonder why it costs so much to re-terminate the cable
> 
> Do you have any guesses?


If you consider the low price of OFC cable which is brise using. All the cost of the cable is come from plug, shielding, solder and labour(tuning, QC). Then the cost of re-terminate is more understandable.


----------



## rumble100

WTB Yotono 2pin 4.4 8w or 4w without reterminates. 
Pls, PM me if have one to sale.


----------



## choisan

good luck. 
i got my 3rd brise audio collection, which is a yatano 8.
with 4, i can hear a more separate detail of musical instrument and detail and with 8, it gives more depth. 
as a result, i sold my effect audio janus b from my collection


----------



## levindamiel

Bought 2 UPG001RH+ last week. God they’re good.


----------



## riverground

levindamiel said:


> Bought 2 UPG001RH+ last week. God they’re good.


I *need* those IEM stands...


----------



## Sabre2

choisan said:


> good luck.
> i got my 3rd brise audio collection, which is a yatano 8.
> with 4, i can hear a more separate detail of musical instrument and detail and with 8, it gives more depth.
> as a result, i sold my effect audio janus b from my collection



hi, May I check if your Yatono is for FitEar pin? If yes , is it look something like this pic attached ? Thank you


----------



## choisan (Jan 26, 2021)

sorry, my yatono are not fitear, they are cm.
but my str7 ref is a transparent socket


----------



## choisan

Sabre2 said:


> hi, May I check if your Yatono is for FitEar pin? If yes , is it look something like this pic attached ? Thank you


you may wan to send email to brise for further clarification, they answer


----------



## Sabre2

choisan said:


> you may wan to send email to brise for further clarification, they answer


thanks a lot


----------



## AnakChan

Not so much cables but it looks like Brise Audio is getting ready to debut their 1st portable amp Tsuranagi :-

https://briseaudio.jp/portable/phpa001.html

https://twitter.com/briseaudio/status/1356165090718806018?s=21


----------



## choisan

can someone share what is the impression between the yatano 4 wire and LE pls!!!


----------



## michaelc

choisan said:


> can someone share what is the impression between the yatano 4 wire and LE pls!!!



You may see my post at #174 for the reference purpose


----------



## choisan

thanks, the naobi is the latest model, i guess it is kind of entry model, not sure.


----------



## kdl0123

choisan said:


> thanks, the naobi is the latest model, i guess it is kind of entry model, not sure.


That is portable model which placed between str7se & asuha.
I have demo it and that is extremely thin & light & soft.


----------



## choisan

kdl0123 said:


> That is portable model which placed between str7se & asuha.
> I have demo it and that is extremely thin & light & soft.


thanks, i guess i have enough brise or i may get a yatano le, particularly for my fitear


----------



## michaelc (Feb 22, 2021)

AnakChan said:


> Not so much cables but it looks like Brise Audio is getting ready to debut their 1st portable amp Tsuranagi :-
> 
> https://briseaudio.jp/portable/phpa001.html
> 
> https://twitter.com/briseaudio/status/1356165090718806018?s=21



More details on this amp were released: http://briseaudio.jp/portable/product/amp/tsuranagi.html





An interesting cable option here.

and a heavy statement: "For sound quality, all parts are examined and adopted without considering the cost." - translated from google translate

Price:
~ JPY297,000 for the amp
~ JPY330,000 for the amp+interconnector


----------



## Calfredo826

New special order 4.4 interconnect for my Mass Kobe 428 came in today. The build quality is outstanding. Best I’ve encountered so far.


----------



## Hoegaardener70

Calfredo826 said:


> New special order 4.4 interconnect for my Mass Kobe 428 came in today. The build quality is outstanding. Best I’ve encountered so far.


Yes, I love their seals and plugs. They even used the material on the flex cable. Am frustrated it is not selling....


----------



## Calfredo826

Hoegaardener70 said:


> Yes, I love their seals and plugs. They even used the material on the flex cable. Am frustrated it is not selling....


My next purchase will probably be the Yatono 8 wire. That cable intrigues me. Also the headphone amp is being released in April so we will see about that.


----------



## michaelc

Hoegaardener70 said:


> Yes, I love their seals and plugs. They even used the material on the flex cable. Am frustrated it is not selling....


 Wow...they have updated the connectors/plugs nowadays


----------



## fzman

Hoegaardener70 said:


> Yes, I love their seals and plugs. They even used the material on the flex cable. Am frustrated it is not selling....



Glad I took care of that for you!

Of course, now I am wondering what their upper end cables can do.....   Been staring at their comparison chart.  I am assuming that the numbers are ratings so a 10 is BETTER midrange, e,g,, than an 8, rather than it being MORE amount of mid.....

dumb question, but gotta ask.  And, who has an mmcx to 4.4 to sell me now?


----------



## Calfredo826

Anyone have impressions of the Yantono 8 wire?


----------



## Tanjiro

Pround owner of the YATONO LE 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻
My first Brise Audio cable.


----------



## Calfredo826

Tanjiro said:


> Pround owner of the YATONO LE 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻
> My first Brise Audio cable.


Impressions please 🙏🏽


----------



## Tanjiro (Mar 26, 2021)

Calfredo826 said:


> Impressions please 🙏🏽


All I can say is YATONO LE is better than my beloved 1960s in EVERY way.  Better clarity, soundstage, vocal, bass impact in quiet background.  Absolutely amazing!  Can't imagine how much better the regular YATONO would be.


----------



## michaelc

Tanjiro said:


> All I can say is YATONO LE is better than my beloved 1960s in EVERY way.  Better clarity, soundstage, vocal, bass impact in quiet background.  Absolutely amazing!  Can't imagine how much better the regular YATONO would be.


Very much depends on synergy IMHO.
I tried my Yatono 4w with Odin (1960 4w) and Traillii (1960 6w) with MMCX to 2 pin adaptor...I prefer their original cable than use Yatono...

I will try demo Yatono 8w cable with Trailli within next few weeks


----------



## Calfredo826

Definitely interested to see how the 8 wire sounds.


----------



## michaelc (Mar 26, 2021)

Calfredo826 said:


> Definitely interested to see how the 8 wire sounds.


You may find the sound "rating" I shared previously...quite consistent with my impression for Yatono, STR7-REF

I didn't try 8w Yatono coz the cable price itself exceed my iem price...lol


----------



## dothebarracuda

Where can you get Brise cables in the US? I remember that one of their cables was recommended to me a while back (for the JVC HA-FW10000) and I looked into getting one but I couldn't really find anything. Can't tell if I'm missing something obvious or if they are just hard to get.


----------



## Calfredo826

dothebarracuda said:


> Where can you get Brise cables in the US? I remember that one of their cables was recommended to me a while back (for the JVC HA-FW10000) and I looked into getting one but I couldn't really find anything. Can't tell if I'm missing something obvious or if they are just hard to get.


As far as I know there is no US Retailer. You would have to email them to purchase a cable. That’s what I did to purchase a IC I got from them.


----------



## Tanjiro

dothebarracuda said:


> Where can you get Brise cables in the US? I remember that one of their cables was recommended to me a while back (for the JVC HA-FW10000) and I looked into getting one but I couldn't really find anything. Can't tell if I'm missing something obvious or if they are just hard to get.


I purchased my YATONO LE directly from Brise Audio.  Naoki-San is very responsive.  Just shoot him an email.


----------



## Tanjiro

michaelc said:


> Very much depends on synergy IMHO.
> I tried my Yatono 4w with Odin (1960 4w) and Traillii (1960 6w) with MMCX to 2 pin adaptor...I prefer their original cable than use Yatono...
> 
> I will try demo Yatono 8w cable with Trailli within next few weeks


I agree.  This hobby is all about synergy.  I found the best pairing with my VE8 for now.


----------



## junyamada

dothebarracuda said:


> Where can you get Brise cables in the US? I remember that one of their cables was recommended to me a while back (for the JVC HA-FW10000) and I looked into getting one but I couldn't really find anything. Can't tell if I'm missing something obvious or if they are just hard to get.


Just email support@briseaudio.jp regarding your intent. I made my purchase mid march due to a recommendation from lomenhk (thanks again!) in another thread (IER IEM).

You would have to give your paypal email address to him so that he can send you the bill to purchase.

Mine will be shipped by Fedex priority most probably by end of March as Naoki informed due to COVID restrictions.

Can't wait for the STR-REF to try it out!


----------



## choisan

Tanjiro said:


> Pround owner of the YATONO LE 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻
> My first Brise Audio cable.


is the LE hard? my yatono 4 & 8 are quite hard at the earphone end. i use the 8 in the office, not carrying around.
i am always thinking to buy a LE for my fitear tg335, i tried that on previously, i liked it. but i am no expert writing impression.  but once, i put the 8 on my zeus xra, i just love it for the quiet background and crispiness.


----------



## michaelc

choisan said:


> is the LE hard? my yatono 4 & 8 are quite hard at the earphone end. i use the 8 in the office, not carrying around.
> i am always thinking to buy a LE for my fitear tg335, i tried that on previously, i liked it. but i am no expert writing impression.  but once, i put the 8 on my zeus xra, i just love it for the quiet background and crispiness.



What is the improvement between Yatono 4 & 8?


----------



## riverground

Looks like there’s a new YATONO flagship.





You can head over to e-earphone and use Chrome’s translation option to read more details about them.

https://www.e-earphone.jp/products/detail/1331673/


----------



## michaelc

riverground said:


> You can head over to e-earphone and use Chrome’s translation option to read more details about them.
> 
> https://www.e-earphone.jp/products/detail/1331673/


From the website: https://briseaudio.jp/portable/product/recable/yatonoul.html
"
_The YATONO-Ultimate earphone re-cable is the first of the newly set Ultimate grade, which is the highest level of Brise Audio. The previous work YATONO has evolved normally and has reached a higher level.

We have brushed up all the know-how cultivated in the development of YATONO and adopted a new material BS sheet and a new CNT sheet (carbon nanotube).
Furthermore, the ultra-high quality plug and cable slider newly developed for Ultimate grade are adopted.
It took a year and a half to develop, and in the final sound quality decision, we carefully repeated and improved our high-end portable amplifier TSURANAGI (we developed our own ideal amplifier as a high-end environment necessary for cable development) as a reference amplifier. The ideal sound of Brise Audio was completed by adding. YATONO-Ultimate is a cable that demonstrates its power as the potential of the playback environment increases.
"_

Seems like best pair with the new amplifier


----------



## choisan

michaelc said:


> What is the improvement between Yatono 4 & 8?


More detail and layer in depth, this is what I can tell


----------



## choisan

riverground said:


> Looks like there’s a new YATONO flagship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apart from being luxury, I pretty much doubt about how much performance gained? Sound and perception are quite subjective. Or cosmetically makes someone feel superior at the end


----------



## Tanjiro

choisan said:


> is the LE hard? my yatono 4 & 8 are quite hard at the earphone end. i use the 8 in the office, not carrying around.
> i am always thinking to buy a LE for my fitear tg335, i tried that on previously, i liked it. but i am no expert writing impression.  but once, i put the 8 on my zeus xra, i just love it for the quiet background and crispiness.


It's not very stiff and it's still bendable. 😅 Just not as supple as other cables.


----------



## Tanjiro

choisan said:


> Apart from being luxury, I pretty much doubt about how much performance gained? Sound and perception are quite subjective. Or cosmetically makes someone feel superior at the end


It's ¥198000 for Ultimate.  Too expensive for me.


----------



## choisan

Tanjiro said:


> It's ¥198000 for Ultimate.  Too expensive for me.


A 4 wires costs as much as 8, for people to show off, I guess


----------



## imyummy123

choisan said:


> A 4 wires costs as much as 8, for people to show off, I guess


If you get the opportunity, I do recommend you give the Yatono Ultimate a test run. It is quite a bit more refined compared to the first Yatono 4 wire with a larger soundstage, better detail retrieval and a smoother presentation. Can't speak for the Yatono 8 though as I never get the opportunity to try one.

The only thing I hate is the new design, as I prefer the original which is a lot more elegant and subtle (imo). I can't imagine myself walking around outdoors with them "gold accessories". Ergh....


----------



## michaelc

imyummy123 said:


> If you get the opportunity, I do recommend you give the Yatono Ultimate a test run. It is quite a bit more refined compared to the first Yatono 4 wire with a larger soundstage, better detail retrieval and a smoother presentation. Can't speak for the Yatono 8 though as I never get the opportunity to try one.
> 
> The only thing I hate is the new design, as I prefer the original which is a lot more elegant and subtle (imo). I can't imagine myself walking around outdoors with them "gold accessories". Ergh....


Worth to upgrade from Yatono 4w to ultimate?


----------



## choisan (Apr 5, 2021)

imyummy123 said:


> If you get the opportunity, I do recommend you give the Yatono Ultimate a test run. It is quite a bit more refined compared to the first Yatono 4 wire with a larger soundstage, better detail retrieval and a smoother presentation. Can't speak for the Yatono 8 though as I never get the opportunity to try one.
> 
> The only thing I hate is the new design, as I prefer the original which is a lot more elegant and subtle (imo). I can't imagine myself walking around outdoors with them "gold accessories". Ergh....


i would rather have a 99.999 solid gold splitter instead of 24k plated for showing off purpose, to make it more pricy to sell. it is just over and too much as a cable to me. it is kind of off track from brise to please some overly rich guy even though you claimed there is performance "gain" or for them to show existence/superior among their friends
sound is very objective, never ending

i will never want to upgrade even i have both yatano 4 & 8. i will probably buy one if the cable was made of gold or platinum instead of plated,..... it should be more "superior" to show off


----------



## junyamada

I just got my STR7-REF and damn, it's beautiful. 

It's my first time owning a cable that costs this quite... So, long time owners, I need your help.

When you first listened to your cables, were there any drastic differences? Just want to set my expectations before I listen to it.

And were there any changes throughout the playtime? Because I think I've read about Brise Audio cable having some maturity after 100 hrs.

Thanks guys!


----------



## michaelc

junyamada said:


> I just got my STR7-REF and damn, it's beautiful.
> 
> It's my first time owning a cable that costs this quite... So, long time owners, I need your help.
> 
> ...



Paring with ier-Z1r?
Enjoy your cable...it's very very good even without burn-in


----------



## junyamada

michaelc said:


> Paring with ier-Z1r?
> Enjoy your cable...it's very very good even without burn-in



Thanks. Paired with IER-M9 plugged in to either ZX300 or WM1A. I do plan on getting the IER-Z1R in the upcoming months since I've been curious about it.


----------



## Tanjiro

junyamada said:


> I just got my STR7-REF and damn, it's beautiful.
> 
> It's my first time owning a cable that costs this quite... So, long time owners, I need your help.
> 
> ...


I heard sound signature changed around 200hrs of my YATONO LE.


----------



## IgeNeLL (Apr 12, 2021)

Just get yatono 4x from yahoo auction, but have to wait for next month for its arrival.
Very curious about yatono LE. IMO, I still prefer rhodium-plated connector and plug.

I have looking for this chance for a long time and finally do it. The previous time, I have str7 SE and, an entry cable with potential in many aspects. The second cable is for my HD800, which does not match my preference. Hope that the yatono will match my expectation.


----------



## sarinfuhrer

Tanjiro said:


> I heard sound signature changed around 200hrs of my YATONO LE.


Hi, how the pairing of U12t with Yatono LE? i had home demo Yatono 4-wire with u12t for a week,while its excellent in detail retrieval and treble extension, much prefer str7ref pairing at lower freq. My dealer does not have LE, so can't decide. Do you have experience with str7ref in comparison with Yatono LE?


----------



## Tanjiro

sarinfuhrer said:


> Hi, how the pairing of U12t with Yatono LE? i had home demo Yatono 4-wire with u12t for a week,while its excellent in detail retrieval and treble extension, much prefer str7ref pairing at lower freq. My dealer does not have LE, so can't decide. Do you have experience with str7ref in comparison with Yatono LE?


Yatono LE is the only Brise cable I have.  I haven't tried any other Brise cables as there is no dealer in my country unfortunately.  Yatono LE sticks to my VE8 since day one.  Have yet to try it on U12t.


----------



## audio123

Tempted to acquire the Yatono Ultimate. Right now, I have Naobi LE & Asuha Ref.2. Hope to see more impressions before confirming the order.


----------



## Nostoi

I just received an Asuha Ref.2 cable for my JVC FW10000. It's a great cable, which adds some low end, make the sound more coherent, and enhances all technical aspects. Quite a notable upgrade. However, is there a method with the memory wire to make it more malleable around the ear? I find it's difficult to get a decent fit because this part of the cable is overly stiff. Tips? Otherwise, a beat.


----------



## IgeNeLL

Nostoi said:


> I just received an Asuha Ref.2 cable for my JVC FW10000. It's a great cable, which adds some low end, make the sound more coherent, and enhances all technical aspects. Quite a notable upgrade. However, is there a method with the memory wire to make it more malleable around the ear? I find it's difficult to get a decent fit because this part of the cable is overly stiff. Tips? Otherwise, a beat.


I think you can use heat to reshape


----------



## Nostoi

IgeNeLL said:


> I think you can use heat to reshape


OK, thanks - as in a hair dryer or some such?


----------



## bden59

No need to use heat. It has titanium wire in earhooks like in Yatono cables. Don't afraid to reshape it as you want.


----------



## Nostoi

bden59 said:


> No need to use heat. It has titanium wire in earhooks like in Yatono cables. Don't afraid to reshape it as you want.


Ok, so just manual adjustment?


----------



## bden59

Yes, exactly.


----------



## Nostoi

bden59 said:


> Yes, exactly.


Thanks, that worked, indeed. I just didn't want to "force" it against its will, but the wire indeed can be adjusted.


----------



## Tim Tse

audio123 said:


> Tempted to acquire the Yatono Ultimate. Right now, I have Naobi LE & Asuha Ref.2. Hope to see more impressions before confirming the order.


Which do you prefer more? Any big difference between both cable ?


----------



## audio123

Tim Tse said:


> Which do you prefer more? Any big difference between both cable ?


Asuha for sure. It is superior to Naobi.


----------



## IgeNeLL

I have received my Yatono after 2 month waiting.
The first impression is that it is quite soft and flexible, much more than my previous str7 SE, which was suprisingly for me.


----------



## IgeNeLL (Jun 5, 2021)

I have borrow Fiio M15 for testing and burning the yatono because the connector is 4.4, which is not fit with my SP2000 and Hugo2.
 As previous comment I'm happy with the build quality because of it is not stiff as I thought, my cable is 2nd and the previous owner has light use ( 5 times) then every thing is in the like new condition.

With my testing and and short listening session I would like to give some first impression:
- Sound stage is good, the cable has the ability to extend the top end of the sound stage with lots of high frequency instrumental.
- The background is quite deep dark, which reveal lots of micro and ambiance sound.
- The size of sound stage in the x, y horizontal is kinda one of the best in my collection.
- The ability of control speed, temporal resolution is good, the fluctuation of note, time evenlope is good. Texture and harmonic resolution is good.

However, IMO the cable is still very new and need time to evolve then:
- The sound signature is quite smooth. The vocal resolution is quite opposite to the dream duet. While the Dream Duet reveal more air space the Yatono vocal signature is thicker, more blending and lack of air. The signature is good for some who like it but I like the signature of DD more.
- The smooth in the sound signature make the flute, woodwinnd or trumpet sound kind of lack airy and contrast, adding more mellow tone to the sound. IMO it is more forgive.
- The transient/attach is some how little than other cable, every detail is nice, fuller but the velocity of force, the shaping of piano and the striking is some how kind of reduction. The note is bold and lake of sharpness harmonics in the top frequency.
- The bass line resolution can be better. The start/stop, fluent of organ low register can be better. 

When comparing the M15 sound is some kind of laking DR than SP2000, while laking of micro detail and depth. I tried to compare on Fiio M15. If can plug to my SP2000 then my comparison might be better.


----------



## kdl0123

IgeNeLL said:


> I have borrow Fiio M15 for testing and burning the yatono because the connector is 4.4, which is not fit with my SP2000 and Hugo2.
> As previous comment I'm happy with the build quality because of it is not stiff as I thought, my cable is 2nd and the previous owner has light use ( 5 times) then every thing is in the like new condition.
> 
> With my testing and and short listening session I would like to give some first impression:
> ...


I’m using sr25 with brise cable. I have the same impression when I demo the M15🤣 the treble is just disappeared.


----------



## IgeNeLL

kdl0123 said:


> I’m using sr25 with brise cable. I have the same impression when I demo the M15🤣 the treble is just disappeared.


Yeah I don't know why cause it real. IMO, firstly it is kind of Dynamic Range compression while it can output very loud, big sound.
But every thing sound lould, the small sound does not sound small at all. With SP2k, when turn down the volume you can hear every detail still there, just become more quiet, but with M15 when you turn down the volume at small volume the problem is worse.
I have tried to tweak the M15 but cannot solve.

With android mode, the sound stage is better, more with and hight in comparison with pure music, but the density of not is bad, every detail is lack dynamic and contrast. 
With pure music mode, the note density is better, however, the treble is highly roll off. The upper floor of the sound stage is lowered to be same position as the main stage.


----------



## Nostoi

Sennheiser IE900 w/Brise Audio STR7-Ref:


----------



## fzman

Nostoi said:


> Sennheiser IE900 w/Brise Audio STR7-Ref:


Did they have to fit special mmcx connectors for this?


----------



## Nostoi

fzman said:


> Did they have to fit special mmcx connectors for this?


Yes they've updated their MMCX connections for the IE900. They also have a cable specifically designed for the IE900.


----------



## fzman

I am really enjoyuing the 900s.  They seem to light up the music from within.


----------



## Scuba Devils

A new thread for me to post in as a new owner of a Brise Audio product, thanks to @Nostoi! Thie BSEP for IE900 arrived today, incredibly impressive looking and feeling cable - I intially thought there was a volume difference versus IE900 stock cable but I think that was time of day and my brain was more tuned in to work, not a good time on a coffee break to test a new toy for a few mins! One minor annoyance is the IEMs sit very loose and freely rotate when not in my ears, the same as with the IER-M9... I can live with it but just means a bit more work inserting in my ears. 

Anyway, pictures...


----------



## Nostoi

Scuba Devils said:


> A new thread for me to post in as a new owner of a Brise Audio product, thanks to @Nostoi! Thie BSEP for IE900 arrived today, incredibly impressive looking and feeling cable - I intially thought there was a volume difference versus IE900 stock cable but I think that was time of day and my brain was more tuned in to work, not a good time on a coffee break to test a new toy for a few mins! One minor annoyance is the IEMs sit very loose and freely rotate when not in my ears, the same as with the IER-M9... I can live with it but just means a bit more work inserting in my ears.
> 
> Anyway, pictures...


Yes I hear you on how they sit. I find the memory wire needs some tweaking so that they remain put. It also helps to have the slider fairly high to tighten the slack.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Nostoi said:


> Yes I hear you on how they sit. I find the memory wire needs some tweaking so that they remain put. It also helps to have the slider fairly high to tighten the slack.



Yes same here - they actually swung off my ears at first but a bit of adjustment keeps them in. Yes slider right the way up also.

Off for my morning walk shortly so will see how they pass that test. 

I need to find another case for them as too big for the IE900 case!


----------



## Nostoi

Scuba Devils said:


> Yes same here - they actually swung off my ears at first but a bit of adjustment keeps them in. Yes slider right the way up also.
> 
> Off for my morning walk shortly so will see how they pass that test.
> 
> I need to find another case for them as too big for the IE900 case!


This case should work well with the cable and a DAP. Fits my Lotoo and the Brise very well.  This is also a fantastic case, albeit more expensive. 

The Brise I have still fits the IE900 case, but it's defo a tight fit and I wouldn't want to apply any pressure on it.


----------



## Nostoi

Scuba Devils said:


> A new thread for me to post in as a new owner of a Brise Audio product, thanks to @Nostoi! Thie BSEP for IE900 arrived today, incredibly impressive looking and feeling cable - I intially thought there was a volume difference versus IE900 stock cable but I think that was time of day and my brain was more tuned in to work, not a good time on a coffee break to test a new toy for a few mins! One minor annoyance is the IEMs sit very loose and freely rotate when not in my ears, the same as with the IER-M9... I can live with it but just means a bit more work inserting in my ears.
> 
> Anyway, pictures...


The wire config on your cable actually looks more like the Asuha Ref 2 style, thicker, which makes sense because both are 8 strands. Here's a photo of the Asuha Ref 2 wire beside the STR7-Ref, the latter being 4-core.


----------



## imyummy123 (Jun 24, 2021)

michaelc said:


> Worth to upgrade from Yatono 4w to ultimate?


Sorry for the late reply, but here is my opinion.

If you have a lot of disposable money that you have no where else to spend, then yeah, why not, its a clear upgrade after all. But if you are not willing to spend that much on a cable, then you should be just as well off with your first generation yatono 4w.

FYI, I personally rank the Asuha ref 2 above the original Yatono 4w, and I rank the Yatono ultimate just slightly above Asuha Ref 2.


----------



## feverfive

@Nostoi Do you know whether any cable with MMCX connectors from Brise will fit the IE 900, or is it config specific to the IE 900 that must be requested?


----------



## Nostoi

feverfive said:


> @Nostoi Do you know whether any cable with MMCX connectors from Brise will fit the IE 900, or is it config specific to the IE 900 that must be requested?


You have to ask for the IE900 specific MMCX plugs. I can confirm that my other Brise cable which has MMCX plugs will not fit the IE900.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Nostoi said:


> This case should work well with the cable and a DAP. Fits my Lotoo and the Brise very well.  This is also a fantastic case, albeit more expensive.
> 
> The Brise I have still fits the IE900 case, but it's defo a tight fit and I wouldn't want to apply any pressure on it.



I hadn't actually thought to use a DAP and accessory case, I have a couple that will certainly accommodate. 

I tried mine in the IE900 case but too much of a squeeze so not suitable.


----------



## Scuba Devils

Nostoi said:


> The wire config on your cable actually looks more like the Asuha Ref 2 style, thicker, which makes sense because both are 8 strands. Here's a photo of the Asuha Ref 2 wire beside the STR7-Ref, the latter being 4-core.



Yes that looks to be the case. The additional weight is fine but I'll probably need to use a shirt clip to keep from swinging about.

I chose not to use it for walking and reverted to my TW2 - true wireless buds definitely best for out walking and I tend to listen to audiobooks anyway.


----------



## audio123

Yatono Ultimate 8 Wire. Any impressions?


----------



## Calfredo826

audio123 said:


> Yatono Ultimate 8 Wire. Any impressions?


Is it even out yet? I know of the regular Yatono 8 wire but not the ultimate.


----------



## audio123

Calfredo826 said:


> Is it even out yet? I know of the regular Yatono 8 wire but not the ultimate.


Yea it is out already.


----------



## imyummy123 (Aug 13, 2021)

audio123 said:


> Yatono Ultimate 8 Wire. Any impressions?


Compared with the Yatono Ultimate 4 wire, the most immediate upgrade is the amount of detail retrieval. The Ult 8w adds a lot more layering to my A8000, but at the same time retained the warm, lax and smooth sound signature of the Ult 4w so the huge amount of details won't cause listening fatigue. The sound stage is also a bit larger, but more packed given the shear amount of extra details the Ult 8w provided.

Interestingly, when I demo the Ult 8, the timbre felt slightly off compared to the Ult 4w, and to my ears the Ult 8w lacked the kind of elegance that I find in Ult 4 and Asuha ref. It also works less well when paired with the Brise's Tsunaragi AMP (the Ult 4w works magic with Tsunaragi). But in Ult 8w's defense, it had 0 hours of run in as my local dealer only received the demo on the previous day. Brise Audio actually recommend a minimal burn-in time of 300 hours for the Ult 8w, so I will give it the benefit of the doubt. But from what I have heard, there is just no way I am spending >$3.2k for this cable.


----------



## IgeNeLL

Does the don





audio123 said:


> Yatono Ultimate 8 Wire. Any impressions?


Is the conductor of yatono ultimate different from yatono? Or it is just different in jack/connector>?


----------



## audio123

imyummy123 said:


> Compared with the Yatono Ultimate 4 wire, the most immediate upgrade is the amount of detail retrieval. The Ult 8w adds a lot more layering to my A8000, but at the same time retained the warm, lax and smooth sound signature of the Ult 4w so the huge amount of details won't cause listening fatigue. The sound stage is also a bit larger, but more packed given the shear amount of extra details the Ult 8w provided.
> 
> Interestingly, when I demo the Ult 8, the timbre felt slightly off compared to the Ult 4w, and to my ears the Ult 8w lacked the kind of elegance that I find in Ult 4 and Asuha ref. It also works less well when paired with the Brise's Tsunaragi AMP (the Ult 4w works magic with Tsunaragi). But in Ult 8w's defense, it had 0 hours of run in as my local dealer only received the demo on the previous day. Brise Audio actually recommend a minimal burn-in time of 300 hours for the Ult 8w, so I will give it the benefit of the doubt. But from what I have heard, there is just no way I am spending >$3.2k for this cable.


Very helpful. Thanks for your impressions. Are you able to try it with multi BA IEM? I already have Asuha Ref.2 so still considering if I should get the Yatono Ultimate 8 Wire.


IgeNeLL said:


> Does the don
> Is the conductor of yatono ultimate different from yatono? Or it is just different in jack/connector>?


Not sure bro.


----------



## imyummy123

audio123 said:


> Very helpful. Thanks for your impressions. Are you able to try it with multi BA IEM? I already have Asuha Ref.2 so still considering if I should get the Yatono Ultimate 8 Wire.
> 
> Not sure bro.


Unfortunately, no. I am more of a single DD guy. But have you tried the Yatono ultimate 4w before? Both ult 4w and ult 8w has a very strong charactor, and both are very selective on pairing. For example, pairing the yatono ultimate with campfire andromeda will turn the sound into a muddy mess. This is very, very different to Asuha ref2 and the original Yatono 4w (I own both) which is a lot more neutral and goes well with a lot more different IEMs.

So, I would recommend to tryout your setup with ult 8w before taking the leap. Personally, I would be perfectly happy with the asuha ref 2 alone. For me it is definitely one of the best cables under brise’s line up, and it only gets better when you consider its significantly lower price tag.


----------



## audio123

imyummy123 said:


> Unfortunately, no. I am more of a single DD guy. But have you tried the Yatono ultimate 4w before? Both ult 4w and ult 8w has a very strong charactor, and both are very selective on pairing. For example, pairing the yatono ultimate with campfire andromeda will turn the sound into a muddy mess. This is very, very different to Asuha ref2 and the original Yatono 4w (I own both) which is a lot more neutral and goes well with a lot more different IEMs.
> 
> So, I would recommend to tryout your setup with ult 8w before taking the leap. Personally, I would be perfectly happy with the asuha ref 2 alone. For me it is definitely one of the best cables under brise’s line up, and it only gets better when you consider its significantly lower price tag.


Thanks. Really appreciate it. I have not tried Yatono Ultimate 4W. I am looking to pair Traillii with Yatono Ultimate 8W.


----------



## imyummy123 (Aug 13, 2021)

audio123 said:


> Thanks. Really appreciate it. I have not tried Yatono Ultimate 4W. I am looking to pair Traillii with Yatono Ultimate 8W.


Woaw! Trailli! I am afraid I can’t help you there, never got the chance to try out Trailli *cough cough no demo*.
But I am quite impressed with what Oriolus did with Percivali.


IgeNeLL said:


> Does the don
> Is the conductor of yatono ultimate different from yatono? Or it is just different in jack/connector>?


The basic conductor material should be the same, but then the timbre is so different, they must have done something different with the tuning. What we know is that they updated their CNT materials, and used a new shielding material called the BS sheet, and ofcourse the new connectors.


----------



## audio123

imyummy123 said:


> Woaw! Trailli! I am afraid I can’t help you there, never got the chance to try out Trailli *cough cough no demo*.
> But I am quite impressed with what Oriolus did with Percivali.
> 
> The basic conductor material should be the same, but then the timbre is so different, they must have done something different with the tuning. What we know is that they updated their CNT materials, and used a new shielding material called the BS sheet, and ofcourse the new connectors.


Appreciate it anyway haha.


----------



## audio123

@imyummy123 Does Yatono Ultimate 8 Wire retains Asuha Ref.2 clarity?


----------



## imyummy123

audio123 said:


> @imyummy123 Does Yatono Ultimate 8 Wire retains Asuha Ref.2 clarity?


Depends what you mean by clarity.

First off, the noise floor is extremely quiet, akin to your general ref grade brise cables.

If you are talking about clairty in terms of details retrieval, then the ult 8w excels. However, it will still be very dependent on your setup.

If you are talking about clarity in terms of a cold and sparkling sound signature similar to that of a silver cable, or a stainless steel housing IEM, then no, yatono ultimate is not about that.


----------



## audio123

imyummy123 said:


> Depends what you mean by clarity.
> 
> First off, the noise floor is extremely quiet, akin to your general ref grade brise cables.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the impressions. Is it safe to say Yatono Ultimate 8 is warm cable.


----------



## imyummy123

audio123 said:


> Thanks for the impressions. Is it safe to say Yatono Ultimate 8 is warm cable.


Yes, most certainly.


----------



## chojeongsik

YATONO 8 wire earphone cable 4.4 mm (MMCX, 2 pin)​There are many different types of BriseAudio earphone cables to choose from, so we've created a guide to help you choose the right one. Here's a guide to help you choose.YATONO 8 wire earphone cable is adopted BriseAudio proprietary newly developed high grade cable. Not only about the purity but also a special copper base material that also takes into consideration the crystal structure was adopted, and about 400 wires were effectively combined with an 8-core structure.

On the amplifier connection side, the OFC Straight plug of Nippon Dics Co., Ltd. adopted 5 pole 4.4 mm (due to the space, it becomes only the straight terminal 4.4 mm).
The MMCX & CIEM 2 PIN connector adopts BriseAudio proprietary high sound quality connector that has been sticking to details. In addition, YATONO dedicated multilayer shield structure is additionally installed in various places, and it has become a high sound quality design without compromise.

I made the overwhelming newborn BriseAudio sound realized with YATONO further textured and made heavy
It becomes a limited model. As for the handling, we are improving compared with the specialty model UPG001Ref. 8wire FE.

In YATONO (Standard), in addition to the overwhelming medium-low region dynamism and three-dimensional sense that attacked the limit that can be felt with the earphone, the depth of gradation, balance of mid-high range and transparency are compatible. In addition, it will be a sound making it possible to experience the overwhelming amount of information and resolution.

In the 8wire model, the more natural range feeling (both at the top and bottom) the lowest range, finished in the sound which feels the reality as if it is there from the base of the foot. Especially it is a compatible design especially for a wide dynamic range source such as a large classic sauce or JAZZ.


----------



## chojeongsik

YATONO-Rh2+ 9 types of earphone cable​


There are many different types of BriseAudio earphone cables to choose from, so we've created a guide to help you choose the right one. Here's a guide to help you choose. The only one in the balanced and unbalanced headphone/earphone re-cable connection categories We were awarded the Gold Medal for theWe are proud to announce that we have won the Gold Award in both the balanced and unbalanced headphone/earphone re-cable categories for 2021.Headfonia, a European portable audio review site, awarded us the Best IEM cable for 2020.
BriseaAudio's flagship YATONO earphone upgrade cable We have adopted the same wire material as the YATONO, with an emphasis on sharpness and speed. We have developed a different approach to the YATONO and have made it possible to create a sound with an emphasis on sharpness and speed. This is the third in the Rh2+ series and is the pinnacle of the Rh2+ series.

　Using the same material as the flagship YATONO model, the Rhodium-plated plug and special processing to ensure that the Rh2+ model has a high level of reproducibility, making it ideal for use with modern sources.
Based on YATONO's high bandwidth balance and high quality sound, the YATONO delivers a clear sound field that draws the contours of the high frequency range especially in the low frequency range.
The sound quality is characterized by a quick response and speedy response to live music, jazz and other heavy and incisive sources that require a clear response.
　
　Compared to the other Rh2+ series, the center of gravity is dramatically lowered and supported by stable sound output, the sound field and clarity are of high dimension, and the sound quality tends to be well suited for monitor applications as well as modern tone sources.
　The Rh2+ series uses a special BriseAudio proprietary earphone connector.
MMCX Connector： Special model with rhodium plated center pin and high sound quality design in both metal and plastic materials.
2pin：This is a special model with rhodium-plated pins and high sound quality design for both metal and plastic materials.
　
Furthermore, the 4.4mm, 2.5mm and 3.5mm pins are rhodium plated for high quality sound. FURUTECH plugs.
It is adopted.

In addition, a shielding shield consisting of seven layers is partially placed, and CNT (carbon nanotubes)*1 and other materials are used to create sound at appropriate locations while also giving importance to audible changes.
Other adjustments have been made to the YATONO-Rh2+.
The Rh2+ series is a BriseAudio staple that is a twin of the Ref. It was developed as a high grade model.
Compared to the standard model, the sound sources that are particularly compatible with this model are: hammering, techno, animation songs, and the like. and pop music, etc.
We have created a crisp sound that is suitable for contemporary music.
1 The typical characteristics of CNT are
　　　20 times stronger than steel, 10 times more conductive to heat than copper, half the density of aluminum.
　　　Excellent shielding ability. Various other useful physical properties.
　　　(The properties of CNTs vary depending on their single-phase or multi-layered structure.)


----------



## chojeongsik

UPG001Ref. 8wire FE


Is the final version of our earphone re-cable UPG001 series top-end UPG001 Ref. Earphone re-cable with 8 cores brushed up. It is a specialty model that specializes in sound quality that is different from the normal lineup. Therefore, it is very difficult to actually use it, so please listen carefully at various events and stores that handle it.
* Since the materials newly adopted are limited, it will end as soon as it runs out.

By adopting the most advanced high-performance and high-purity copper for the conductor and devising the structure,
Although it is expensive, it is designed with priority on sound quality.

The cable slider used in UPG001 Ref.8wire FE is machined from rare solid rosewood with a very high texture, and all processes are performed in Japan for production. It is finished in very high quality in terms of sound quality and texture as a product.

For the shape-retaining wire for ear hooks used in UPG001 Ref.8wire FH, we have adopted a titanium wire that has been specially treated by selecting the material after evaluating the sound quality, regardless of the material.
This has made it possible to support both improved handling around the ears and sound quality. With UPG001 Ref.8wire FE, it is very difficult to sure without wires.
Furthermore, the feeling of liberation and the extension of the high range are acquired by constructing the newly developed shield material.

The MMCX (2-pin) connector used in the UPG001 Ref.8wire FE is newly developed by Briseaudio for the purpose of improving sound quality. All materials were designed by investing the know-how of Brise Audio after scrutinizing them at a high cost. As a result, a large sound quality update is realized.

OFC(無酸素銅)Pentaconn　5極4.4mmプラグ採用​
The OFC (oxygen-free copper) Pentaconn 5-pole 4.4mm plug used in UPG001 Ref.8wire FE is overwhelming with the amount of information that can be heard at a glance and the freshness and purity of the sound.
In order to maximize its performance, the previous model has an 11-layer structure (including 3 layers of 7-layer wideband non-magnetic special laminated electromagnetic wave absorber) used in the Brise Audio flagship cable MURAKUMO installed from inside the plug. However, UPG001 Ref.8wire FE is a further evolution of the construction content.
As a result, while maintaining the conventional features such as the overwhelming amount of information and the volume and resolution of the mid-low range, the extension of the high range, the feeling of liberation and freshness, and the sense of speed in the entire area have increased and evolved to a higher level. Did.

Super-dreadnought UPG001 Ref.8 core FE version is ...
The previous model has been very well received by customers who have listened to it at various events and customers who have already made a special order, so we have started regular sales of the UPG001 Ref.8 core version. In exchange for handling, it is a sound like Brise Audio that shakes everything to the sound. UPG001 Ref.8wire FE is a model that adopted a newly developed high-quality sound connector from the previous model and brushed it up with a new material. This time, the 8-core version of UPG001 is the final version.
This cable shows its true value in combination with high-end equipment.
* The 8-core version is OFC-Pentaconn (straight plug) only.


----------



## 9~ATOMS

Hi-fi Wigwammer said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Yes, I suspected the same. I have ordered the STR7.


Hey... I also have the 2020Sol’s and wondered how you got on with Str7 pairing? Cheers!


----------



## raylu

did anyone try out the yatono ultimate so far? I'm curious about the sounding


----------



## Hi-fi Wigwammer

9~ATOMS said:


> Hey... I also have the 2020Sol’s and wondered how you got on with Str7 pairing? Cheers!


Yes, very good combo. Smooth, dynamic and solid-sounding.
I have sold the Solaris now though (spent the money on a Naim Mu-so Gen 2 for our kitchen/diner extension). 
I will be selling the STR7.


----------



## 9~ATOMS

Hi-fi Wigwammer said:


> Yes, very good combo. Smooth, dynamic and solid-sounding.
> I have sold the Solaris now though (spent the money on a Naim Mu-so Gen 2 for our kitchen/diner extension).
> I will be selling the STR7.


Very nice! Cheers for your response... I have been reading some about the Brise Cables and am wondering how they measure up to the PW’s 60’s {2Wire or Monile 60’s-50’s} SQ wise. Just purchased a DAp for the first time but looking at upgrading my cable from PW No:10 {love it but obviously want more!} with Sol2020’s.


----------



## raylu

guys i recently just got my yatono mini le interconnect cable, which compare to the original c9 cable its just amazing. darker background great resolution and deeper bass, with my odin and pw metropolis ft50 shielding cable its just amazing..., wish i can try out the yatono ultimate cable might be a perfect end game for my set up.


----------



## raylu (Sep 29, 2021)

closer look


----------



## Ultrainferno

@Virtu Fortuna review the NAOBI LE, today on Headfonia



https://www.headfonia.com/brise-audio-naobi-le-review/


----------



## niotio910

I know very little about their cables, but they look attractive to me because of their minimal design. So, I just ordered a naobi-le. Anyone knows if it pairs well with a64 u12t?


----------



## haha161 (Oct 18, 2021)

Scuba Devils said:


> Yes same here - they actually swung off my ears at first but a bit of adjustment keeps them in. Yes slider right the way up also.
> 
> Off for my morning walk shortly so will see how they pass that test.
> 
> I need to find another case for them as too big for the IE900 case!


found this MMCX protector in tokyo last time i travel, might help with the iem spinning issue,

update, they don't have this items anymore


----------



## Shinku

I'm new to this audiophile hobby, and plan to buy Brise Audio UPG001 and pair with my Blessing 2, will it be good pair?? And will the cable really tonedown the mid-high sector? Thankyou


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Any comparison between Naomi LE and ARS133 on Acoustune HS1677ss?


----------



## Xinlisupreme

audio123 said:


> Tempted to acquire the Yatono Ultimate. Right now, I have Naobi LE & Asuha Ref.2. Hope to see more impressions before confirming the order.


Tempted by Brise cable for Aroma Thunder but i'm afraid Asuha Ref.2 would be too warm on mids paired to Thunder, maybe i'd consider Yatono RH2+ or Yatono-LE.
For Acoustune HS1677ss i consider Naobi LE


----------



## Xinlisupreme

chojeongsik said:


> YATONO-Rh2+ 9 types of earphone cable​
> 
> 
> There are many different types of BriseAudio earphone cables to choose from, so we've created a guide to help you choose the right one. Here's a guide to help you choose. The only one in the balanced and unbalanced headphone/earphone re-cable connection categories We were awarded the Gold Medal for theWe are proud to announce that we have won the Gold Award in both the balanced and unbalanced headphone/earphone re-cable categories for 2021.Headfonia, a European portable audio review site, awarded us the Best IEM cable for 2020.
> ...





chojeongsik said:


> UPG001Ref. 8wire FE
> 
> 
> Is the final version of our earphone re-cable UPG001 series top-end UPG001 Ref. Earphone re-cable with 8 cores brushed up. It is a specialty model that specializes in sound quality that is different from the normal lineup. Therefore, it is very difficult to actually use it, so please listen carefully at various events and stores that handle it.
> ...


Wooow... fantastic post, thank you!


----------



## findthereal4

Is there a massive difference between the ultiate 8 wire and the normal 8 wire yatono? - some say the ultimate one is too warm. Is this true?

How does the PW Cables such as 1950, 1960 and Orpheus compare with the ultimate 9 wire yatono?

Thanks


----------



## voja

AnakChan said:


> A Saturday Afternoon with Brise Audio Japan
> 
> Weekend of 25th March, I was fortunate enough to visit the men behind Brise Audio in their home town in Gunma Prefecture, Japan. As such I’d like to thank Brise Audio for making the time over their weekend to welcome me to their hometown.
> 
> ...


A truly magnificent write-up. It was a joy to read. Thank you for taking the time to write such an article!


----------



## Nostoi

Anyone got experience/impressions of the Brise TOTORI headphone cable?


----------



## Sabre2

Pairing YATONO 4Wire with the DC before crashing to bed


----------



## Kiats

Wonderful Made In Japan flagship sound experience: Brise Yatono Ultimate, Sony 1ZM2 & the FitEar DC.


----------



## Nostoi

Nostoi said:


> Anyone got experience/impressions of the Brise TOTORI headphone cable?


Have received the TOTRI cable for the WP900. It sounds very good - giving more texture in the lower mids and adding more body throughout. The cable is rather stiff, though, and has some microphonics above the slider. Nothing to hamper the experience, but something to be aware of. Overall build is very sturdy.


----------



## Kiats

Nostoi said:


> Have received the TOTRI cable for the WP900. It sounds very good - giving more texture in the lower mids and adding more body throughout. The cable is rather stiff, though, and has some microphonics above the slider. Nothing to hamper the experience, but something to be aware of. Overall build is very sturdy.



Congrats! Looks good!


----------



## Mangodango369

Anyone matched brise cables to SE846? Looking for kind advice!


----------



## Kiats

The mighty Brise Yatono Ultimate 8 Wire landed today. Pretty impressively quick shipping via EMS. It was dropped off  at the PO at the end of April 23rd. What a beauty! What a beast!


----------



## Mangodango369

Kiats said:


> The mighty Brise Yatono Ultimate 8 Wire landed today. Pretty impressively quick shipping via EMS. It was dropped off  at the PO at the end of April 23rd. What a beauty! What a beast!


Braiding looks awesome man


----------



## Kiats

Mangodango369 said:


> Braiding looks awesome man


it is surprisingly flexible as well. and no microphonic.  and the sonics are mind blowing!


----------



## AnalogandDigital

What would you recommend as my first Brise Audio Cable
Will be used with my U12T, U18S and Fourté
Yatono, Asuha, Naobi and STR7 ... ?


----------



## raylu

really depends on your budget I will say, you already have the U18S which deserves to have something like yatono ultimate which is their most high-end series, they will provide an upgrade for it if there is a new version.


----------



## findthereal4

raylu said:


> really depends on your budget I will say, you already have the U18S which deserves to have something like yatono ultimate which is their most high-end series, they will provide an upgrade for it if there is a new version.


what do you mean by they will provide an upgrade if there is a new version?

are you saying if you buy the yatono 8 wire ultimate, and a new cable is released, they will offer an upgrade at discount?


----------



## raylu

findthereal4 said:


> what do you mean by they will provide an upgrade if there is a new version?
> 
> are you saying if you buy the yatono 8 wire ultimate, and a new cable is released, they will offer an upgrade at discount?


yes, The warranty period of the YATONO-Ultimate headphone cable is 24 months. In addition to the repairs for non-human damage, it includes a special clause, that is, during the warranty period, if the brand improves this cable, users can get it. One free upgrade to the latest version.


----------



## findthereal4

Thanks Is this upgrade clause available to 8 wire ultimate only or also for 4 wire?


----------



## AnalogandDigital (May 8, 2022)

Anyone selling a 2 pin 4.4mm pentacon
Yatono LE
STR-7 Ref
Or something close ... 🙏


----------



## AnalogandDigital

Nostoi said:


> Sennheiser IE900 w/Brise Audio STR7-Ref:


How do you like your STR-7 Ref 
Thinking to get one 
Or Yatono LE ... ?


----------



## Nostoi

AnalogandDigital said:


> How do you like your STR-7 Ref
> Thinking to get one
> Or Yatono LE ... ?


I'm very happy with it. Listen to it most days. But important to note, it's a heavy cable so for portable use bear that in mind. 

The Yatono I don't know.


----------



## AnalogandDigital

Nostoi said:


> I'm very happy with it. Listen to it most days. But important to note, it's a heavy cable so for portable use bear that in mind.
> 
> The Yatono I don't know.


You say heavy but not uncomfortable ?


----------



## Nostoi

AnalogandDigital said:


> You say heavy but not uncomfortable ?


Not for me. But I remain still when using it - it's also necessary to adjust the wooden splitter so it's more or less under your chin for a snug fit.


----------



## AnalogandDigital

Nostoi said:


> Not for me. But I remain still when using it - it's also necessary to adjust the wooden splitter so it's more or less under your chin for a snug fit.


Well still need to make my decision
STR-7 Ref or Yamoto LE ... ?


----------



## Nostoi

AnalogandDigital said:


> Well still need to make my decision
> STR-7 Ref or Yamoto LE ... ?


I don't think you can wrong; they're all very well made and sound great, just depends on your preference and budget. I also had the ASUHA Ref.2, which is another fine cable.


----------



## AnalogandDigital

Nostoi said:


> I don't think you can wrong; they're all very well made and sound great, just depends on your preference and budget. I also had the ASUHA Ref.2, which is another fine cable.


I'm more 'concerned' about the sound signature of the cables 
I don't want them to add any additional brightness in the Treble range
If they add something in the Bass region it works for me 
Now since they are copper I don't think the Treble region will be an issue


----------



## Nostoi

AnalogandDigital said:


> I'm more 'concerned' about the sound signature of the cables
> I don't want them to add any additional brightness in the Treble range
> If they add something in the Bass region it works for me
> Now since they are copper I don't think the Treble region will be an issue


Drop Naoki Okada a line; he can offer feedback/advice on tuning. But in my experience, all the Brise cables tend to be quite neutral and expand/enhance what's already there rather than radically modifying the IEM/headphone (although the copper based TOTORI cable worked wonders for slightly taming the peaky WP900).


----------



## AnalogandDigital

Nostoi said:


> Drop Naoki Okada a line; he can offer feedback/advice on tuning. But in my experience, all the Brise cables tend to be quite neutral and expand/enhance what's already there rather than radically modifying the IEM/headphone (although the copper based TOTORI cable worked wonders for slightly taming the peaky WP900).


I did in the meantime sent Naoki-san an email
But it will be buy & try 
Now I'm feeling confident it will work out


----------



## Kiats

AnalogandDigital said:


> I did in the meantime sent Naoki-san an email
> But it will be buy & try
> Now I'm feeling confident it will work out


Agree with @Nostoi . Brise makes excellent cables. I have both the Yatono Ultimate and the Yatono Ultimate 8wire. No regrets at all!


----------



## AnalogandDigital (May 13, 2022)

Well just paid my STR-7 Ref
That's what Naoki told me to get vs Yatono-LE
Let's see how I like it
How are the Yatono Ultimate / 4 and 8 wire ?
As I understood a stiffer cable ?
Or at least for IEM


----------



## AnalogandDigital




----------



## Kiats (May 15, 2022)

AnalogandDigital said:


> Well just paid my STR-7 Ref
> That's what Naoki told me to get vs Yatono-LE
> Let's see how I like it
> How are the Yatono Ultimate / 4 and 8 wire ?
> ...


Congrats! I must confess that I have not tried the other cables in the stable. I should try one day. Let me consult my resident Brise expert @Sabre2 

Hmmm… the 8 wire is, as you can imagine, bulkier but I would not say that either is terribly stiff. Especially when you have used PWA cables. The reason is simple: the shielding is very well done and close fitting. The material used by Brise also lends itself to it getting softer with time and use. At least that is my perspective.


----------



## AnalogandDigital

Kiats said:


> Congrats! I must confess that I have tried the other cables in the stable. I should try one day. Let me consult my resident Brise expert @Sabre2
> 
> Hmmm… the 8 wire is, as you can imagine, bulkier but I would not say that either is terribly stiff. Especially when you have used PWA cables. The reason is simple: the shielding is very well done and close fitting. The material used by Brise also lends itself to it getting softer with time and use. At least that is my perspective.


Seems fine but I mean usable for IEM ?
For headphones wouldn't bother me


----------



## Kiats

AnalogandDigital said:


> Seems fine but I mean usable for IEM ?
> For headphones wouldn't bother me


I have both fitted with FitEar connectors. So , yes, IEMS. 

The 8 wire version is perhaps not something you’d wear and walk about. Naoki-san advises that it brings benefits but is more limited because of the added weight etc. For me I tend not to walk around with IEMs in my ears. I listen while sitting down generally, whether it be at home, in an airport lounge or on a flight. 

If I recall correctly, it is also advised that the IEMs for use with the 8 wire should be customs. My guess is a more secure fit.


----------



## AnalogandDigital

Kiats said:


> I have both fitted with FitEar connectors. So , yes, IEMS.
> 
> The 8 wire version is perhaps not something you’d wear and walk about. Naoki-san advises that it brings benefits but is more limited because of the added weight etc. For me I tend not to walk around with IEMs in my ears. I listen while sitting down generally, whether it be at home, in an airport lounge or on a flight.
> 
> If I recall correctly, it is also advised that the IEMs for use with the 8 wire should be customs. My guess is a more secure fit.


That's what he told me as well and the reason I bought the STR-7 Ref
But next Yatono LE I suppose 
Next 4 or 8 or perhaps Ultimate ... 🤔


----------



## Kiats

AnalogandDigital said:


> That's what he told me as well and the reason I bought the STR-7 Ref
> But next Yatono LE I suppose
> Next 4 or 8 or perhaps Ultimate ... 🤔


Well, the Yatono Ultimate comes in normal 4 wire. Or in the 8 wire which, if I read the website correctly, is a limited run which will not be repeated once stock of the cable runs out. That would be because it is particularly difficult to make them. That was what persuaded me to get the 8 wire after I like the normal 4 wire Yatono Ultimate so much.


----------



## AnalogandDigital

Kiats said:


> Well, the Yatono Ultimate comes in normal 4 wire. Or in the 8 wire which, if I read the website correctly, is a limited run which will not be repeated once stock of the cable runs out. That would be because it is particularly difficult to make them. That was what persuaded me to get the 8 wire after I like the normal 4 wire Yatono Ultimate so much.


I'm gonna see first where this STR-7 Ref brings me
Since the Yatono Ultimate costs about 4 times more if I understood correctly


----------



## Sabre2

AnalogandDigital said:


> Seems fine but I mean usable for IEM ?
> For headphones wouldn't bother me






Thanks @Kiats for the kind words. Hehe, I am definitely not an expert. Just happen to grab 1 or 2 Brise cables in the early days 

So far been using Brise cable for my CIEM. No issue using on my commute via public transport. With regards to coiling up of the cable, STR7-Ref is the most easiest to coil. UPG001-Ref (now discontinued) is more springy. Other than that, no usability issues for me thus far


----------



## AnalogandDigital

Sabre2 said:


> Thanks @Kiats for the kind words. Hehe, I am definitely not an expert. Just happen to grab 1 or 2 Brise cables in the early days
> 
> So far been using Brise cable for my CIEM. No issue using on my commute via public transport. With regards to coiling up of the cable, STR7-Ref is the most easiest to coil. UPG001-Ref (now discontinued) is more springy. Other than that, no usability issues for me thus far


Thanks for chiming in 
Eager to test drive my STR-7 when it arrives
Hopefully somewhere next month I suppose ... 🤞


----------



## AnalogandDigital

Anyone using Brise Audio interconnects here ... 🤔


----------



## Royal Navy

I really like Japanese-made cables because of the high level of craftsmanship and aesthetics. 

Brise Audio and Rosenkranz are the first two brands that come to mind when I want to buy a new cable.


----------



## AnalogandDigital

Royal Navy said:


> I really like Japanese-made cables because of the high level of craftsmanship and aesthetics.
> 
> Brise Audio and Rosenkranz are the first two brands that come to mind when I want to buy a new cable.


Well I also bought a PW Audio Metropolis 4 wired 50
Costs about double 
Now for me the Brise Audio has the looks 
I bought a STR-7 Ref
Thinking to get a Yatono-LE as well
But I'm mind I have actually the PW Audio First Times as well
But where does it stop ?
With the Orpheus I suppose ?
A $ 7,700.00 cable ... 🤔
.


----------



## Nostoi

AnalogandDigital said:


> Well I also bought a PW Audio Metropolis 4 wired 50
> Costs about double
> Now for me the Brise Audio has the looks
> I bought a STR-7 Ref
> ...


It might begin with some punctuation.


----------



## nycdoi

does anybody use brise cables with jvc fw10000?


----------



## Nostoi

nycdoi said:


> does anybody use brise cables with jvc fw10000?


Search one page back.


----------



## osiris1

AnalogandDigital said:


> Well just paid my STR-7 Ref
> That's what Naoki told me to get vs Yatono-LE
> Let's see how I like it
> How are the Yatono Ultimate / 4 and 8 wire ?
> ...



what are the reasons for/against them that resulted in the STR-7 Ref being recommended?
i am also deciding between the two. thanks!


----------



## AnalogandDigital (Jun 8, 2022)

osiris1 said:


> what are the reasons for/against them that resulted in the STR-7 Ref being recommended?
> i am also deciding between the two. thanks!


Here you go my friend
This is what I mentioned including the reply from Naoki-san
Now it should arrive end of this month
But I'm gonna order a Yatono-LE as well next month
.


----------



## osiris1

AnalogandDigital said:


> Here you go my friend
> This is what I mentioned including the reply from Naoki-san
> Now it should arrive end of this month
> But I'm gonna order a Yatono-LE as well next month
> .


thanks... looks like not much of a reasoning but i suppose he knows his products.


----------



## AnalogandDigital

osiris1 said:


> thanks... looks like not much of a reasoning but i suppose he knows his products.


Well that's what I prefer 
And let's see what arrives 
But for sure I'm getting the Yatono LE as well


----------



## AnalogandDigital (Jun 10, 2022)

Well impressive I have to say
Ordered my Brise Audio STR-7 Ref and Naoki told me about a month ago shipping on June 10
Now check this ... 👌
.


----------



## Kiats

AnalogandDigital said:


> Well impressive I have to say
> Ordered my Brise Audio STR-7 Ref and Naoki told me about a month ago shipping on June 10
> Now check this ... 👌
> .


Yes, they are very precise in respect of their estimation of delivery.


----------



## nycdoi

i think i will order Asuha Ref.2.. is there anybody out here that listened to  both the asuha ref.2 and yatono/LE?


----------



## AnalogandDigital

New toy arrived 
Brise Audio STR-7 Ref 
Hopefully there's some synergy in the air tonight ... 🙏
.


----------



## wazzupi (Jul 10, 2022)

Kiats said:


> Congrats! I must confess that I have not tried the other cables in the stable. I should try one day. Let me consult my resident Brise expert @Sabre2
> 
> Hmmm… the 8 wire is, as you can imagine, bulkier but I would not say that either is terribly stiff. Especially when you have used PWA cables. The reason is simple: the shielding is very well done and close fitting. The material used by Brise also lends itself to it getting softer with time and use. At least that is my perspective.


I am interested in Brise cable so I’m looking for something equal or better but obviously similar to a Pw audio first time sound ? I’ll be using it for my aroma jewel and I also own a um indigo.


----------



## AnalogandDigital

wazzupi said:


> I am interested in Brise cable so I’m looking for something equal or better but obviously similar to a Pw audio first time ?


Don't own them but I suppose the Yatono 4 wire or 8 wire will be on par if not ... 
Gonna try my STR-7 Ref tomorrow


----------



## AnalogandDigital

If someone is selling his Brise Audio cable let me know since I'm ordering one soon 
Must be:

*Yatono 4 wire / 8 wire or Ultimate *

2 pin 
4.4mm Pentacon


----------



## AnalogandDigital

Here is how it looks 
Brise Audio STR-7 Ref 
Now let's fire it up ... 
.


----------



## wazzupi

I love the ref wood splitter


----------



## AnalogandDigital

wazzupi said:


> I love the ref wood splitter


It's rose wood actually


----------



## wazzupi

AnalogandDigital said:


> It's rose wood actually


I mean the ones that come with Brise audio reference version that’s what I meant by ref


----------



## Kiats

AnalogandDigital said:


> Here is how it looks
> Brise Audio STR-7 Ref
> Now let's fire it up ...
> .


Look forward to your thoughts on this cable.


----------



## Royal Navy

AnalogandDigital said:


> If someone is selling his Brise Audio cable let me know since I'm ordering one soon
> Must be:
> 
> *Yatono 4 wire / 8 wire or Ultimate *
> ...


Hi! I sent you a pm.


----------



## AnalogandDigital

Wednesday night 
And here are the stars ... 
.


----------



## fredfung28

Hi, does anyone use Yatono Ultimate 8 wires HP for headphone ? Hope to know whats the sound, thinking of ordering for Sr1b


----------



## AnalogandDigital

Unique Melody Mest Mk II
My first pair that passed the $ 1K mark
I really have a love & hate  relationship with it
Collected a lot of dust but always nicely 'cleaned' it 
Now with the DX300 / Amp12 and STR-7 Ref it really turned more into love I have to admit 
So this will be it for tonight ... 
.


----------



## Nostoi (Jul 26, 2022)

.


----------



## ayang02

FYI, I notice Brise's web page is now revamped with a new web store it seems like there's a 10% discount code (via email) until the end of September.

Do note that almost all of Brise's cables will have a price increase on Sept. 6th, might as well take advantage of that coupon now.


----------



## wazzupi




----------



## Anti

wazzupi said:


>


Hello. Very nice cable. Do you already have first impressions, or comparisons?


----------



## wazzupi (Aug 20, 2022)

without a full burn in which I feel the cable needs the impressions of the Yatono ultimate vs the Venom( I speak about what is the difference and mainly speaking on the pros of Yatono.)

Blacker background

Resolution/presentation just appears better think its a combination of blacker background better layering and more depth.

width is as close as it gets it I couldn't honestly give you a 100% clear answer on this one just yet.

Dynamics on the yatono seems to hit a wall where it doesn't feel like it extends as much as with venom or stock(which I think will be fixed with the burn in and open up)
ps this also might have to do with the treble smooth over thing later in the impression.

imaging is better positioned in general(instruments and vocals occupy their own space more vivid and clear)

micro details come out clearer and don't sound like some little sound that hangs out, far away and you can barely hear it unless you’re focused on it….

treble is all there in detail but it comes out different I don't know how to describe it just yet... it's not veiled its maybe smoothed over on the very top ? but there is no lack of detail it just doesn't have insane sparkle and pierce your ears....(not that it had any before hand but source matters in this regard) 

vocals are further away but still within a good distance and amazing vocal performance with everything you'll ever want or need from vocals. if you want a more "vocals in your face/head" Yatono+ jewel Might not be the combo you want. imo I think its a very well balanced position that I still get all the emotion from the performer. ( I prioritize vocal performance I enjoy hearing all the details while maintaining the grit of the vocalist etc)

Bass has more texture and quantity fills the air nicely when called upon.


----------



## Anti

wazzupi said:


> without a full burn in which I feel the cable needs the impressions of the Yatono ultimate vs the Venom( I speak about what is the difference and mainly speaking on the pros of Yatono.)
> 
> Blacker background
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. My Yatono should arrive in the next few weeks. I am very excited.


----------



## wazzupi

Anti said:


> Thank you very much. My Yatono should arrive in the next few weeks. I am very excited.


what iem are you gonna have them connected to ?


----------



## Anti

wazzupi said:


> what iem are you gonna have them connected to ?


with final a8000, which I didn't like at first with stock cable. It lay almost a year only in the drawer. Until one day I tried a breeze cable with the a8000. Since then it is my favorite IEM.


----------



## Ojisan

Count me in as a new fan of Brise cables! About 3 weeks in with these cables. These are fantastic cables and among my favorites now. 

Got the Yatano Rh2+ and STR7Ref. They both have excellent dark background similar to how PWA's shielding cable does. But the usability and feel of the cable is much nicer IMO. Tuning is more natural leaning with details and speed compared to the PWA's below (Orphy/60's). I personally prefer the black understated looks without bling.

I think I will make use of the 10% and try the Ultimate 8 wire


----------



## aaf evo

Ojisan said:


> Count me in as a new fan of Brise cables! About 3 weeks in with these cables. These are fantastic cables and among my favorites now.
> 
> Got the Yatano Rh2+ and STR7Ref. They both have excellent dark background similar to how PWA's shielding cable does. But the usability and feel of the cable is much nicer IMO. Tuning is more natural leaning with details and speed compared to the PWA's below (Orphy/60's). I personally prefer the black understated looks without bling.
> 
> I think I will make use of the 10% and try the Ultimate 8 wire



How’s the ergonomics?


----------



## Ojisan

aaf evo said:


> How’s the ergonomics?


It's easy to handle and naturally falls straight. It feels dense and heavier. No microphonics. The ear loop part is little bit stiff so this might come down to personal fit. The ear loop tends to float over my ears. It has shrink wrap like material that is stiffer than PW's clear shrink tube. I definitely prefer this over PW's paracord cables. Probably easier to clean too.


----------



## wazzupi

Ojisan said:


> Count me in as a new fan of Brise cables! About 3 weeks in with these cables. These are fantastic cables and among my favorites now.
> 
> Got the Yatano Rh2+ and STR7Ref. They both have excellent dark background similar to how PWA's shielding cable does. But the usability and feel of the cable is much nicer IMO. Tuning is more natural leaning with details and speed compared to the PWA's below (Orphy/60's). I personally prefer the black understated looks without bling.
> 
> I think I will make use of the 10% and try the Ultimate 8 wire


I went with the 4 wire ultimate for my aroma Jewel. 8wire for an iem just doesn’t seem viable but If you do go for it I would like to know your thoughts on it !


----------



## Ojisan

wazzupi said:


> I went with the 4 wire ultimate for my aroma Jewel. 8wire for an iem just doesn’t seem viable but If you do go for it I would like to know your thoughts on it !


Nice! I'm guessing it will be pretty close to PW Orpheus in size - judging by doubling my current Yatano. PW has little more bulk due to the outer paracord. I don't foresee a problem but let's see


----------



## Kiats

Ojisan said:


> Nice! I'm guessing it will be pretty close to PW Orpheus in size - judging by doubling my current Yatano. PW has little more bulk due to the outer paracord. I don't foresee a problem but let's see


Yup. In fact, have no issues with the 8wire paired with my FitEar customs. Still relatively pliable.


----------



## Ojisan

Kiats said:


> Yup. In fact, have no issues with the 8wire paired with my FitEar customs. Still relatively pliable.



🤤🤤🤤🤤🤤


----------



## justsomesonyfan

wazzupi said:


> without a full burn in which I feel the cable needs the impressions of the Yatono ultimate vs the Venom( I speak about what is the difference and mainly speaking on the pros of Yatono.)
> 
> Blacker background
> 
> ...


any update on this impression? burn in / honeymoon phase settled?


----------



## wazzupi

justsomesonyfan said:


> any update on this impression? burn in / honeymoon phase settled?


I got lazy first two weeks I've been burning it in at least 12 hours a day for the past week and a half I'm going to give it another week and have another listen.


----------



## drftr

wazzupi said:


> I got lazy first two weeks I've been burning it in at least 12 hours a day for the past week and a half I'm going to give it another week and have another listen.


I will be doing a Brise shootout when I'm in KL on the 17th or so. Would be nice to read your update as 4 ears hear more than 2.

drftr


----------



## wazzupi

What is KL ? @drftr


----------



## Ojisan

Kuala Lumpar Malaysia? Is there a big shop there?


----------



## justsomesonyfan

wazzupi said:


> I got lazy first two weeks I've been burning it in at least 12 hours a day for the past week and a half I'm going to give it another week and have another listen.


alright, is sound difference similar between different pairings?


----------



## drftr

Ojisan said:


> Kuala Lumpar Malaysia? Is there a big shop there?


Sorry, Kuala Lumpur indeed.

I think StarsPickerAudio covers the whole range?

https://starspickeraudio.net/collections/brise-audio

drftr


----------



## wazzupi

justsomesonyfan said:


> alright, is sound difference similar between different pairings?


I believe everything I wrote originally holds true but when I mentioned it needed burn in so the dynamics open up held true it doesn't feel like it's limited anymore.


----------



## PrTv

Just received my Yatono Ultimate yesterday for my Susvara. Cable is very nicely built and has reasonable weight (as opposed to my Dana Reference which is very heavy). So far... burning it in along with the headphones.


----------



## Doug2507

Ojisan said:


> I think I will make use of the 10% and try the Ultimate 8 wire


Did you go for it?


----------



## Ojisan

Doug2507 said:


> Did you go for it?


Yep, expected mid Oct.


----------



## Doug2507

Ojisan said:


> Yep, expected mid Oct.


Cool. So I gather they're made to order then?


----------



## Ojisan

Doug2507 said:


> Cool. So I gather they're made to order then?



Kind of... I think it's more like they have a limited number they can produce in a given time, and that time is already sold out to October. Is that made to order? 🤷‍♂️🤣 Other less expensive ones can be found in stores around Japan.


----------



## equalspeace

So happy to have purchased a Brise Audio cable for my Sony MDR-M1ST!


----------



## drftr

equalspeace said:


> So happy to have purchased a Brise Audio cable for my Sony MDR-M1ST!


Which one did you get? I'm out hunting tomorrow for an STR7-Ref / Asuha Ref.2 / Yatono Rh2 demo myself.

drftr


----------



## equalspeace

drftr said:


> Which one did you get? I'm out hunting tomorrow for an STR7-Ref / Asuha Ref.2 / Yatono Rh2 demo myself.
> 
> drftr



They call it the BriseHP. It's a model they made just for this HP


----------



## drftr

Has anyone done a comparison of the STR7-Ref or Asuha Ref.2 with the PW Audio 1960s 2-wire or August Fun or the PlusSound TriCopper 6-wire?

Too early for Naobi Ultimate impressions I guess???

drftr


----------



## Tchu1337

Eagerly awaiting my Yatono-LE for match with FitEar MH334!


----------



## ayang02

Naobi Ultimate! The actual size is so similar to Naobi LE


----------



## drftr (Oct 7, 2022)

ayang02 said:


> Naobi Ultimate! The actual size is so similar to Naobi LE


Naobi Ultimate? Didn't even know it existed! As a matter of fact, I can't seem to find a price. Brand new release?

EDIT: Is this in the same category as the Yatono LE perhaps? Which one of the 2 has the richest, warmest sound across the spectrum, and which one is the least microphonic above the splitter?

drftr


----------



## Tchu1337

Looks like it's $879.03 (https://briseaudio.com/products/naobi-ultimate)! More expensive than the Yatono LE, which is $618.84; I was fortunate enough to place my order for it before the price jump! Hopefully I'll get it in 2 - 3 days. 

On sound qualities, I'm wondering what the best way of interpreting the graph (https://briseaudio.com/en/pages/earphone-spec) is. Would simply adding the stars in each respective category be a correct way of interpreting the final results?


----------



## drftr

Tchu1337 said:


> Looks like it's $879.03 (https://briseaudio.com/products/naobi-ultimate)! More expensive than the Yatono LE, which is $618.84; I was fortunate enough to place my order for it before the price jump! Hopefully I'll get it in 2 - 3 days.
> 
> On sound qualities, I'm wondering what the best way of interpreting the graph (https://briseaudio.com/en/pages/earphone-spec) is. Would simply adding the stars in each respective category be a correct way of interpreting the final results?


Tnx for that... Probably means Japan only currently, right? I'm trying their web form to get in contact but instead of sending it takes me to a beautiful but empty page instead. Does anyone have an email address to share please?

drftr


----------



## Tchu1337

drftr said:


> Tnx for that... Probably means Japan only currently, right? I'm trying their web form to get in contact but instead of sending it takes me to a beautiful but empty page instead. Does anyone have an email address to share please?
> 
> drftr


Hey the website seems fine on my end! The price display seemed to be problematic at times (incorrect values), but that was resolved simply by clicking on the bottom-left buttons for switching languages. You can email them at: support@briseaudio.jp


----------



## drftr

Tchu1337 said:


> Hey the website seems fine on my end! The price display seemed to be problematic at times (incorrect values), but that was resolved simply by clicking on the bottom-left buttons for switching languages. You can email them at: support@briseaudio.jp


Tnx. I have noticed Firefox doesn't always like South Korean and Japanese websites. I have yet to find out why. On a similar note Google Translate often doesn't work on those sites.

drftr


----------



## DaveStarWalker

I should try a Naobi LE with my beloved FitEar A111. 🤔😇


----------



## wazzupi

drftr said:


> Tnx for that... Probably means Japan only currently, right? I'm trying their web form to get in contact but instead of sending it takes me to a beautiful but empty page instead. Does anyone have an email address to share please?
> 
> drftr


I was able to almost order to US ? Not sure why you think you can't.


----------



## wazzupi

drftr said:


> Tnx. I have noticed Firefox doesn't always like South Korean and Japanese websites. I have yet to find out why. On a similar note Google Translate often doesn't work on those sites.
> 
> drftr


The website can be switched to English in fact it does so automatically for me.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Yes it is. Me too (France 🇫🇷).


----------



## drftr

wazzupi said:


> The website can be switched to English in fact it does so automatically for me.


Sorry, that was a remark for South Korean and Japanese websites in general! Many companies seem to mis-use commercial marketplace websites like Naver to get their message across. Google doesn't like that. Same for a lot of info being in pictures instead of text, which makes it impossible for Google Translate.

drftr


----------



## drftr

wazzupi said:


> I was able to almost order to US ? Not sure why you think you can't.


Because I'm not in the US and want to demo before buying.

drftr


----------



## ayang02

drftr said:


> Naobi Ultimate? Didn't even know it existed! As a matter of fact, I can't seem to find a price. Brand new release?
> 
> EDIT: Is this in the same category as the Yatono LE perhaps? Which one of the 2 has the richest, warmest sound across the spectrum, and which one is the least microphonic above the splitter?
> 
> drftr


I think the Naobi series is going for that transparent sound so the least coloration out of Brise’s lineup.

I don’t have the Yatano LE but I do have a Naobi LE which wasn’t microphonic to me. I think the same could be said for Naobi Ultimate because I did just take another look at my LE vs the Ultimate and they look almost identical except the plugs used and earhook.


----------



## drftr

ayang02 said:


> I think the Naobi series is going for that transparent sound so the least coloration out of Brise’s lineup.
> 
> I don’t have the Yatano LE but I do have a Naobi LE which wasn’t microphonic to me. I think the same could be said for Naobi Ultimate because I did just take another look at my LE vs the Ultimate and they look almost identical except the plugs used and earhook.


How is the Naobi LE on your A18t? I have the U18t and I'm trying to get fuller, warmer low end plus mids, and if possible slightly attenuated treble at the same time.

Seeing that you're from Taiwan, I had a look into Brise dealers there, and while the Brise website mentions there's a distributor there doesn't seem to be a dealer that actually carries them from eye-balling their website. Same happened for South Korea: A distributor but no dealer. A bit weird and I wonder who's at fault.

drftr


----------



## ayang02

drftr said:


> How is the Naobi LE on your A18t? I have the U18t and I'm trying to get fuller, warmer low end plus mids, and if possible slightly attenuated treble at the same time.
> 
> Seeing that you're from Taiwan, I had a look into Brise dealers there, and while the Brise website mentions there's a distributor there doesn't seem to be a dealer that actually carries them from eye-balling their website. Same happened for South Korea: A distributor but no dealer. A bit weird and I wonder who's at fault.
> 
> drftr


Unfortunately my Naobi LE/Ultimate cables are Pentaconn and FitEar plugs so didn’t get to try them on my A18t. I think from what you are describing, the Yatano or Asuha series should suit you better compared to the Naobi series.

Yeah the Brise Audio situation is weird in Taiwan. I heard someone purchase some Brise cables from a distributor here recently but got zero help in terms of warranty services. Essentially they are on their own when they want to use that warranty so….Plus when I asked Brise directly, they told me ordering from the distributor or from Brise directly was both okay so yeah not sure what to think here. I would rather just mail the cables back to Brise when I need service or something. It is more expensive to order from a distributor in Taiwan than from Brise themselves so I don’t see a point to do that locally if there’s no warranty. I do like Brise’s new web store, much more convenient to buy now.


----------



## drftr

ayang02 said:


> Unfortunately my Naobi LE/Ultimate cables are Pentaconn and FitEar plugs so didn’t get to try them on my A18t. I think from what you are describing, the Yatano or Asuha series should suit you better compared to the Naobi series.
> 
> Yeah the Brise Audio situation is weird in Taiwan. I heard someone purchase some Brise cables from a distributor here recently but got zero help in terms of warranty services. Essentially they are on their own when they want to use that warranty so….Plus when I asked Brise directly, they told me ordering from the distributor or from Brise directly was both okay so yeah not sure what to think here. I would rather just mail the cables back to Brise when I need service or something. It is more expensive to order from a distributor in Taiwan than from Brise themselves so I don’t see a point to do that locally if there’s no warranty. I do like Brise’s new web store, much more convenient to buy now.


I found the Asuha.Ref2 really excellent for the low end plus mids with my U18t but unfortunately too bright. On top of that I found it terrible to handle to be honest. The STR7-Ref was too lean sounding for me but cable handling was much better. Because the advice in the shop was not to move on to the "cheaper" Yatano line (brightness-related for my IEMs) my new hope is on the Naobi series. Hope I can demo the LE version this Sunday but will miss out on the Ultimate as they don't seem to carry it and waiting until I'm in Taiwan doesn't seem to be the cure. Still very interesting for some HanSound goodness though...

drftr


----------



## ayang02

drftr said:


> I found the Asuha.Ref2 really excellent for the low end plus mids with my U18t but unfortunately too bright. On top of that I found it terrible to handle to be honest. The STR7-Ref was too lean sounding for me but cable handling was much better. Because the advice in the shop was not to move on to the "cheaper" Yatano line (brightness-related for my IEMs) my new hope is on the Naobi series. Hope I can demo the LE version this Sunday but will miss out on the Ultimate as they don't seem to carry it and waiting until I'm in Taiwan doesn't seem to be the cure. Still very interesting for some HanSound goodness though...
> 
> drftr


In terms of ergonomics, I think the Naobi series is the best, probably better than the STR7-Ref from my memory.

If you do get a chance to try the Naobi LE, I think it’s a neutral-bright type of cable but more neutral than bright. The Ultimate version sounded less bright to me (day 1) with a bit of clarity boost in the mids, but that’s on a FitEar without direct comparison. I will be getting another Naobi Ultimate for my PentaconnEar HS2000MX so until then I cannot do a direct comparison.

Taiwan isn’t a good place to demo Brise products, I only saw STR7 available for demo in the past few years. Everything else I heard from other audiophiles’ collection. If you are here someday, demoing Hansound cables should be no issue. Even OC studio and Erua if you find the right shops.


----------



## findthereal4

Anyone tried this cable? How does. It sound compared to PW orpheus? 

https://www.letsgoaudio.com/products/brise-audio-murakumo-2-iem-cable


----------



## Ojisan

My Yatano 8 wire arrived early! They originally said they will ship on 10/7 (back in August) and instead arrived 10/6! (They ship EMS from Japan to US with full value declaration). 

This should be an interesting chart for many. You can almost choose which cable you want from this  🤣 


Yatano 8 Wire UltimatePW Audio OrpheusPW Audio 1960'sYatano RH2+STR7Ref81g59g40g44g27g

Frome left to right: STR7Ref, RH2+, 8Wire, 1960's, Orpheus







I'll reserve my impression until later... I can say that Brise has their house tuning which go towards neutral with a touch of treble clarity. The 8wire really does scale up to extreme background darkness, instrument separation, extension, and depth. 

For reference, I'm fine with Focal Utopia's stock cable (the original thick power cord cable) so Yatano 8wire doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## aaf evo

Ojisan said:


> My Yatano 8 wire arrived early! They originally said they will ship on 10/7 (back in August) and instead arrived 10/6! (They ship EMS from Japan to US with full value declaration).
> 
> This should be an interesting chart for many. You can almost choose which cable you want from this  🤣
> 
> ...



Omg… 81g!!


----------



## wazzupi (Oct 8, 2022)

Ojisan said:


> My Yatano 8 wire arrived early! They originally said they will ship on 10/7 (back in August) and instead arrived 10/6! (They ship EMS from Japan to US with full value declaration).
> 
> This should be an interesting chart for many. You can almost choose which cable you want from this  🤣
> 
> ...


Sometimes I question my own ears from all the skeptics and different preferences but man my Yatano 4 wire ultimate has the same house sound as you have called and described it. The synergy with my Aroma Jewel sounds amazing. Extreme blackground instrument separation and depth were the first and most extreme differences when I compared it to the venom cable.

I hope to read your full impressions soon.


----------



## drftr

wazzupi said:


> Sometimes I question my own ears from all the skeptics and different preferences but man my Yatano 4 wire ultimate has the same house sound as you have called and described it. The synergy with my Aroma Jewel sounds amazing. Extreme background instrument separation and depth were the first and most extreme differences when I compared it to the venom cable.
> 
> I hope to read your full impressions soon.


Probably the only brand where the cheaper models seem to be a better match with my U18t. Yatano and up seems to be to bright (albeit mostly by not adding much to the low end and mids).

drftr


----------



## Ojisan

aaf evo said:


> Omg… 81g!!


----------



## wazzupi

Ojisan said:


>


Brise audio cables be bling bling xD


----------



## Ojisan

wazzupi said:


> Sometimes I question my own ears from all the skeptics and different preferences but man my Yatano 4 wire ultimate has the same house sound as you have called and described it. The synergy with my Aroma Jewel sounds amazing. Extreme background instrument separation and depth were the first and most extreme differences when I compared it to the venom cable.
> 
> I hope to read your full impressions soon.


I bet that sounds good. 8wire pairs well with my FAudio Mezzo and brings it to life. I think Brise cable also makes it more transparent to hear the differences in DAPs. Sometimes Orpheus adds too much Orpheus... Brise doesn't seem to do that, if that makes sense...


----------



## drftr

Ojisan said:


>


I don't get why only his lower arms are shielded though...

drftr


----------



## Ojisan

drftr said:


> Probably the only brand where the cheaper models seem to be a better match with my U18t. Yatano and up seems to be to bright (albeit mostly by not adding much to the low end and mids).
> 
> drftr


Have you checked the performance table? 
https://briseaudio.com/en/pages/earphone-spec

Tables copied here for ease of viewing... If this is any indication, I'm not surprised that Ashua sounded weak in the bass (or probably sounds thinner). STR7 to me is just that. Lower resolution, fairly balanced, but a little weak on the bottom end. 8wire was a huge step up, even from Rh2+ which is more V-shaped. Bottom line though, they all have "copper" treble so it's never strident like other materials.


----------



## wazzupi

drftr said:


> I don't get why only his lower arms are shielded though...
> 
> drftr


Lol


----------



## drftr

Asuha.Ref2 sounded great in the low end and mids to me, but too bright up top. I wasn't too impressed with the STR7.Ref and RH2. Hope to hear the Naobi LE tomorrow but I'm not expecting miracles. Brise may simply not be the best match for an IEM that is already bright.

drftr


----------



## wazzupi

Ojisan said:


> I bet that sounds good. 8wire pairs well with my FAudio Mezzo and brings it to life. I think Brise cable also makes it more transparent to hear the differences in DAPs. Sometimes Orpheus adds too much Orpheus... Brise doesn't seem to do that, if that makes sense...


It does make sense.


----------



## Kiats

Ojisan said:


> My Yatano 8 wire arrived early! They originally said they will ship on 10/7 (back in August) and instead arrived 10/6! (They ship EMS from Japan to US with full value declaration).
> 
> This should be an interesting chart for many. You can almost choose which cable you want from this  🤣
> 
> ...


Congrats!!! The Yatono 8 is a fantastic cable! Enjoy!


----------



## SteveK27

Ojisan said:


>


Lmao what is this and why am i seeing it now 😂😂


----------



## DaveStarWalker

drftr said:


> How is the Naobi LE on your A18t? I have the U18t and I'm trying to get fuller, warmer low end plus mids, and if possible slightly attenuated treble at the same time.


Really, the Plussound Tricopper will fill the bill. Perfectly👍


----------



## drftr

DaveStarWalker said:


> Really, the Plussound Tricopper will fill the bill. Perfectly👍


4 more days of waiting...

drftr


----------



## findthereal4

Has no one here tried the Murakumo cable for IEMs?


----------



## DaveStarWalker

aaf evo said:


> Omg… 81g!!


Is it shielded?


----------



## DaveStarWalker

drftr said:


> 4 more days of waiting...
> 
> drftr


Intéressant.

To read you pal, but... I'll take the bet. 😎😅😉


----------



## Ojisan

DaveStarWalker said:


> Is it shielded?



According to their website, it has two materials, each with 7 layers of electromagnetic absorbing material. 

To my ears, it has shielding effect similar to PW Audio's Orpheus. Great depth, instrument separation, and sense of air. Can't decide which one I like more


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Sound very interesting. 👍


----------



## Tchu1337

FitEar MH334 x Brise Audio Yatono-LE!


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Should be great this pairing 😎👍


----------



## findthereal4

No one tried the Murakumo cable?


----------



## Royal Navy (Saturday at 6:05 AM)

I originally bought the Yatono Ultimate just because of its look. It really is a beautiful cable, has a very solid build, and matches the look of the Elysian Annihilator very well.
Besides, the sound it brings is also very great, completely in the same league with other top of the line cables.
It has incredible resolution and transparency. The background is black like a super black hole.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

So it is? 😋


----------



## Tchu1337

DaveStarWalker said:


> Should be great this pairing 😎👍


Absolutely!


----------



## Ojisan

Cross-post from the watercooler thread... per @drftr  

I have on hand:

Brise STR7Ref
Brise Yatano Rh2+ (Yatano 4 wire with Rhodium connectors)
Brise Yatano 8 wire Ultimate
and using PW 1960's (Trailli stock cable) and PW Orpheus as a reference.

I have been trying to put together a description. I'll try to post a detailed one soon but, in the meantime, the short story is this.

Resolution, extension, clarity, and note weight all follow this order: Yatano8 > Yatano Rh2+ > STR7Ref
All of Brise cables are tuned neutral compared to PW 60s/Orpheus.
I hear more mid bass punch with PW cables
I hear more sparkle up top with PW cables
I hear deeper subbass and bass texture with Brise
I hear equal depth+details across the spectrum with Brise (PW is more V)
I hear source dependent faint hiss with Brise but those frequencies are quiet with PW cables
PW sounds more analog with vocals popping up in a wider soundstage
Brise puts all instruments equally in front of you with every possible detail, especially the 8 wire

When I listen with PW cables, I hear instruments spread out, space between them, and vocals tend to stand out. Very analog when compared to Brise. Brise cable is a bit like a SPC/Silver cable in terms of texture and clarity but with a substantial copper note-weight (it is all copper cable with shielding) and none of spc/silver glitter/sharpness. 8 wire is details all the way. It might sound noisy for some. It's musical with clarity for me. If you find PW cable too soft, Brise might be your ticket.

Realistically, I would be very happy with Rh2 (which is slightly more V and softer in detail than the 8 wire) unless I am doing late night critical listening (8 wire time). Rh2+ is similar in resolution and value to 1960's for me. I think it is competitively priced. 8 wire competes at Orpheus level but the tuning direction is so different that it doesn't make sense to class them in the same tier.

One last word about the construction. Brise cable is very heavy. It has a tight shrink wrap feel with incredible density (you can read about their shielding philosophy). Probably easier to clean than paracord cables. Here's the weights for my cables.


Yatano 8 Wire UltimatePW Audio OrpheusPW Audio 1960'sYatano RH2+STR7Ref81g59g40g44g27g


I'm curious if anyone else hears the same, different, or otherwise  Best pairing for you?


----------



## IgeNeLL

Royal Navy said:


> I originally bought the Yatono Ultimate just because of its look. It really is a beautiful cable, has a very solid build, and matches the look of the Elysian Annihilator very well.
> Besides, the sound it brings is also very great, completely in the same league with other top of the line cables.
> It has incredible resolution and transparency. The background is black like a super black hole.


Great combo in black style.


----------



## tomwoo

epiccheng said:


> Such an amazing cable! People should have a chance to try it


How does this cable fare against other offerings from Brise Audio?
Very pricey but only at medium price point of their headphone cables...


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Ojisan said:


> Cross-post from the watercooler thread... per @drftr
> 
> I have on hand:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot 👍

Very informative and well done. 😎👌


----------



## Hiyono

Ojisan said:


> Cross-post from the watercooler thread... per @drftr
> 
> I have on hand:
> 
> ...


Great review.  Can’t wait to see more.

My order just came in.




Won’t have time to really compare until sometime next week.


----------



## Doug2507

Royal Navy said:


> I originally bought the Yatono Ultimate just because of its look. It really is a beautiful cable, has a very solid build, and matches the look of the Elysian Annihilator very well.
> Besides, the sound it brings is also very great, completely in the same league with other top of the line cables.
> It has incredible resolution and transparency. The background is black like a super black hole.



Man, looks like it and M2 were made for each other. Been on the fence for one of these for a while but aesthetic pairing might just end up sealing the deal!


----------



## Kiats

Doug2507 said:


> Man, looks like it and M2 were made for each other. Been on the fence for one of these for a while but aesthetic pairing might just end up sealing the deal!


Agree that the Yatono Ultimate is a great cable, whether in 4 or 8 wire iteration. Notice that Brise pairs the Ultimate with the Sony 1Z in their website. Great looking pair.


----------



## Doug2507

Kiats said:


> Agree that the Yatono Ultimate is a great cable, whether in 4 or 8 wire iteration. Notice that Brise pairs the Ultimate with the Sony 1Z in their website. Great looking pair.


Oh really? OK, that's put one to the top of the Santa list then! 🎅


----------



## eiruxise

is the UPG-001 cable still good to have nowadays ? There's a secondhand UPG-001 with Pentaconn jack (non OFC) for sale here, I'm kinda interested cause of how it looks, but I wonder if it will pair nicely sound-wise with my lineups (Final A4000, ikko OH10, UM Mest mk.ii). What's the difference between the normal version and ref. version ? Any opinions ? Thanks before.


----------



## Nostoi (Dec 26, 2022)

Edit, keeping.


----------



## Kiats

AnakChan said:


> Not so much cables but it looks like Brise Audio is getting ready to debut their 1st portable amp Tsuranagi :-
> 
> https://briseaudio.jp/portable/phpa001.html
> 
> https://twitter.com/briseaudio/status/1356165090718806018?s=21


Revisiting this post. Has anyone tried the Brise Tsuranagi? Pondering this since Jaben Singapore is now bringing in Brise Audio cables and other products.


----------



## drftr

Kiats said:


> Revisiting this post. Has anyone tried the Brise Tsuranagi? Pondering this since Jaben Singapore is now bringing in Brise Audio cables and other products.


Great news! Their current setup was good but not great. Can you be more specific on the "other products"? Tnx!

drftr


----------



## Nostoi

Kiats said:


> Revisiting this post. Has anyone tried the Brise Tsuranagi? Pondering this since Jaben Singapore is now bringing in Brise Audio cables and other products.


I believe @Gavin C4 has it.


----------



## Kiats

drftr said:


> Great news! Their current setup was good but not great. Can you be more specific on the "other products"? Tnx!
> 
> drftr


Just got the news today that they will be ADs for Brise Audio. So what I understand is anything from the Brise Audio range can be ordered through them. Hence, I am pondering the Tsuranagi. I'm sure there will further announcements through their FB page or website.


----------



## Andricop

Happy New Year fellow Headfiers !

I wanted to purchase the grab bag C from their New Year Lucky  Cable Bag but it was sold out very quickly.
There were only 10 available.
A bit disappointed.


----------



## Tchu1337

the GRAB BAG


----------



## endlesswaves

Andricop said:


> Happy New Year fellow Headfiers !
> 
> I wanted to purchase the grab bag C from their New Year Lucky  Cable Bag but it was sold out very quickly.
> There were only 10 available.
> A bit disappointed.


Sorry to hear that.

Happy New Year. New to this thread. Semi retired from Headfi (I thought I could retired from Headfi).

I snagged the grab bag c by waiting for the timer counter to run out and had to refreshed a few times before I could place the order. Hope it synergise with my IER-Z1R.

Bought a used STR7 SE with MMCX to a sample taste of Brise Audio's cable after reading glowing reviews.

Tested the STR7 SE on my almost forgotten JVC FW01. With some tweaking with custom FW from MrWalkman on my WM1A and 1Z, it made my FW01 sings like a nightingale. With the black background, the trebles which was clouded and veiled (IMHO) is now twinkling like a bright star in the night sky. Previously paired Linum Superbax, EA Ares 2 and Thor 2. Tried briefly with PW1960 2W and EA Leonidas. IIRC only PW 1960 2W was able to do this.

The mids are what made me purchased the FW01 in 1st place is now more refined but added weight to vocals. Emotionally stirred and a few tears. That's how affected I was with a few songs which I've heard many times and grew up with. Silly me. But it's the 1st time I ever got so worked up by a song. Maybe the girl in JVC FW10K's ad was hearing and feeling the same as I was at that time.

The mid bass, which I thought was bloated has more quantity but not as bloated as before with slightly better layering at the sub bass level. Maybe I am too used to IER-Z1R's bass now but the FW01's bass is not that bad anymore.

Sorry for the rambling but wish to share how this cable can make an IEM with a lot of shortcomings but one that I once loved into an IEM that is back into my rotation with Noble Khan and IER Z1R. It's not at the technical level as those 2 but the mids are just so sweet that I think no BA/BAs can match. 

Anyway Happy New Year to everyone and happy headfi-ing.


----------



## Ojisan

Andricop said:


> Happy New Year fellow Headfiers !
> 
> I wanted to purchase the grab bag C from their New Year Lucky  Cable Bag but it was sold out very quickly.
> There were only 10 available.
> A bit disappointed.



ohhh crap missed out on fukubukuro (lucky bag) ... Need to watch the tweet more carefully. 😭

Happy new year everyone  More Brise this year!


----------



## nieveulv (Jan 1, 2023)

I Can get a good deal on a STD001hp ref HD800s, wondering if theres more feedbacks on this model? Not much info can be found on the std001hp ref....sure looks pretty and well built


----------



## Tokpakorlo

Just got my Brise Yatono Ultimate 4w, and woah. This cable is spectacular! With the AE and Jewel, pretty amazing. Very high resolution, pitch black background. More energetic than Orphy, but out of the box I hear similar levels of detail and control. Bass is so good, brings more subbass and reach while lowering the midbass bloom I was getting. 

I actually regret not getting the 8w, as I find the cable much more comfortable than expected. So if anyone has an 8w and finds it too thick and heavy I would be happy to trade plus cash.


----------



## wazzupi

Tokpakorlo said:


> Just got my Brise Yatono Ultimate 4w, and woah. This cable is spectacular! With the AE and Jewel, pretty amazing. Very high resolution, pitch black background. More energetic than Orphy, but out of the box I hear similar levels of detail and control. Bass is so good, brings more subbass and reach while lowering the midbass bloom I was getting.
> 
> I actually regret not getting the 8w, as I find the cable much more comfortable than expected. So if anyone has an 8w and finds it too thick and heavy I would be happy to trade plus cash.


I can only try so hard to spread the truth of the Yatono ultimate  hehe I'm glad you like it !


----------



## Ojisan

wazzupi said:


> I can only try so hard to spread the truth of the Yatono ultimate  hehe I'm glad you like it !


@Tokpakorlo is the true evangelist here! This thread is now going to 3000, lol  🤣


----------



## wazzupi

Ojisan said:


> @Tokpakorlo is the true evangelist here! This thread is now going to 3000, lol  🤣


XD


----------



## Kiats

wazzupi said:


> I can only try so hard to spread the truth of the Yatono ultimate  hehe I'm glad you like it !


Yeah… Brise pretty much shies away from hyping their own products. But so well designed and implemented. Absolutely no regrets on their Yatono Ultimate 4 wire and 8 wire. I was on the FitEar Titan last night with the 8 wire out of the DX320 Edition X, Amp 14. It was so glorious!


----------



## aaf evo (Jan 6, 2023)

A gracious head-fi’er has let me borrow their 8 wire Yatono ultimate and rh2+ for the weekend. I can’t wait to see what they have to offer. Looking forward to trying them both on my XE6 and Maestro SE. I’m specifically looking for a cable for the Maestro SE as it’s become my new obsession of sorts. The Yatono MSRP is more than the IEM, but if the magic is there I will buy one 

I have never tried a Brise cable, coming from mainly PW cables I am excited.


----------



## aaf evo

For anyone that's heard the Yatono Ultimate 4 and 8 wire, is the 4 wire just an "inferior" version of the 8 wire? I absolutely love what I am hearing with the Maestro SE but there's some mental issues with this one because the 8 wire costs more than the IEM itself... I might suck it up and buy it anyways but figured I'd get some more thoughts if possible on the differences between both.


----------



## Kiats

aaf evo said:


> For anyone that's heard the Yatono Ultimate 4 and 8 wire, is the 4 wire just an "inferior" version of the 8 wire? I absolutely love what I am hearing with the Maestro SE but there's some mental issues with this one because the 8 wire costs more than the IEM itself... I might suck it up and buy it anyways but figured I'd get some more thoughts if possible on the differences between both.


The 8 wire is of course a no compromise cable. But it is less easy to handle compared to the 4 wire. There is a cable chart that Brise has where they compare various aspects of the cable and the sound quality: https://briseaudio.com/en/pages/earphone-spec

Have a look and see which makes sense for you.


----------



## aaf evo

Kiats said:


> The 8 wire is of course a no compromise cable. But it is less easy to handle compared to the 4 wire. There is a cable chart that Brise has where they compare various aspects of the cable and the sound quality: https://briseaudio.com/en/pages/earphone-spec
> 
> Have a look and see which makes sense for you.



Thanks, I have seen this. I have no issues with the use of the 8 wire. It’s definitely heavy and quite stiff but it’s also malleable and the ear hooks are incredible. If you shape them correctly they hold all the weight of the cable while the dap is in your pocket. This cable actually fits my use case better than PW 4 wire cables do.


----------



## Kiats

aaf evo said:


> Thanks, I have seen this. I have no issues with the use of the 8 wire. It’s definitely heavy and quite stiff but it’s also malleable and the ear hooks are incredible. If you shape them correctly they hold all the weight of the cable while the dap is in your pocket. This cable actually fits my use case better than PW 4 wire cables do.


Good to hear that. So, I own both. I use them for my FitEar customs. I will say that the 8 wire is definitely heads and shoulders above the 4 wire Yatono Ultimate when I use it. The FitEar Titan is stunning when I use it with the 8 wire.


----------



## aaf evo

Kiats said:


> Good to hear that. So, I own both. I use them for my FitEar customs. I will say that the 8 wire is definitely heads and shoulders above the 4 wire Yatono Ultimate when I use it. The FitEar Titan is stunning when I use it with the 8 wire.



When you say “when I use it” does that mean you swap them out depending on use case? 4 wire on the go?

I’m in love. I haven’t been this infatuated with a cable since PW Orpheus.


----------



## Kiats

aaf evo said:


> When you say “when I use it” does that mean you swap them out depending on use case? 4 wire on the go?
> 
> I’m in love. I haven’t been this infatuated with a cable since PW Orpheus.


Haha! Understandably so. The Yatono Ultimate is excellent. 

I actually currently have the 4 wire paired with my FitEar DC Ti and the 8 wire with FitEar Titan. I do rotate my cables with my collection of FitEar customs. But you are right: the 4wire is easier to travel with because of the smaller footprint. But when I fly long haul, I do bring the 8wire along.


----------



## Kiats

@aaf evo I picked up the 4 wire while waiting for the FitEar DC Ti. I liked it so much when it arrived (using it then with other FitEar customs) that I decided this is the real deal and pulled the plug on the 8 wire as well. So, I am glad you have the opportunity to immediately listen to the 8 wire version. I suspect that, if you are only to have one, once you have heard the 8 wire Yatono Ultimate, it is difficult (purely in terms of SQ) to compromise and go back to the 4 wire.


----------



## Ojisan

aaf evo said:


> When you say “when I use it” does that mean you swap them out depending on use case? 4 wire on the go?
> 
> I’m in love. I haven’t been this infatuated with a cable since PW Orpheus.


Definitely one of my best purchase since Orphy. I have thought 4 vs 8 back and forth and I figured I won't use the 4w since I can't knowingly degrade my experience. In all likelihood though, I will soon end up with both


----------



## aaf evo

Kiats said:


> @aaf evo I picked up the 4 wire while waiting for the FitEar DC Ti. I liked it so much when it arrived (using it then with other FitEar customs) that I decided this is the real deal and pulled the plug on the 8 wire as well. So, I am glad you have the opportunity to immediately listen to the 8 wire version. I suspect that, if you are only to have one, once you have heard the 8 wire Yatono Ultimate, it is difficult (purely in terms of SQ) to compromise and go back to the 4 wire.



Thank you. That’s enough for me then. Just need to be patient and I’ll get one soon. Yes, I am super lucky I was able to demo this. I blind bought the PW Orpheus a while ago and thankfully that turned out great. I was far more scared here given all the ergonomics comments but maybe I have weird ears, because I find it an issue at all. 😅


----------



## Kiats

I was just having a bed time listen on the DX320X (amp14) last night with the Titan/Yatono 8wire. It was just so visceral yet musical.


----------



## Ojisan

Kiats said:


> @aaf evo I picked up the 4 wire while waiting for the FitEar DC Ti. I liked it so much when it arrived (using it then with other FitEar customs) that I decided this is the real deal and pulled the plug on the 8 wire as well. So, I am glad you have the opportunity to immediately listen to the 8 wire version. I suspect that, if you are only to have one, once you have heard the 8 wire Yatono Ultimate, it is difficult (purely in terms of SQ) to compromise and go back to the 4 wire.



Exactly my thinking since I jumped to the 8.


----------



## aaf evo

Kiats said:


> I was just having a bed time listen on the DX320X (amp14) last night with the Titan/Yatono 8wire. It was just so visceral yet musical.



The exact setup I’m using also but different IEM, ha.


----------



## Kiats

aaf evo said:


> The exact setup I’m using also but different IEM, ha.


yeah... it's such a gorgeous liquid sound!


----------



## DaveStarWalker

4 or 8 wires... 

It's quite different. And it's often a question of synergy, of associations.

So, there is no simple answer.🥺

In my experience (not this particular cable), 8 wires : more note weight , texture. Dynamics are the same (if the cable is explosive, it remains explosive ; if the cable is soft, the same...). Often the treble is softer, but still as extended.

And beware about the ergonomics.🤔

My 2 cts. 😉


----------



## fabio19

I wanted to know if there is a cable (I would like to put it on Traillii) that DRY the sound, which takes away some warmth, which gives speed and which brings out voices and gives clarity on the whole sound spectrum.


----------



## DaveStarWalker (Saturday at 4:25 AM)

fabio19 said:


> I wanted to know if there is a cable (I would like to put it on Traillii) that DRY the sound, which takes away some warmth, which gives speed and which brings out voices and gives clarity on the whole sound spectrum.


Budget ? 

Otherwise :

*Plussound Tri Silver.* 👍

100 % you are seeking for.

Hum... Eletech Plato 4 wires too. 😉


----------



## fabio19

DaveStarWalker said:


> Budget ?
> 
> Otherwise :
> 
> ...


I didn't budget....is there anything better than Plussound Tri Silver ?


----------



## DaveStarWalker

fabio19 said:


> I didn't budget....is there anything better than Plussound Tri Silver ?


Better ? No. As I think ...

What's your budget? Back to basics 🤔😉


----------



## fabio19

DaveStarWalker said:


> Better ? No. As I think ...
> 
> What's your budget? Back to basics 🤔😉


1500 $


----------



## DaveStarWalker

fabio19 said:


> 1500 $


So it is the deal. 😎👍

Really.

And ergonomics are great too.

My 2 cts  😉


----------



## fabio19

Thank you. Difference of Tri Silver and Eletech Plato 4 ???


----------



## DaveStarWalker (Saturday at 4:40 AM)

fabio19 said:


> Thank you. Difference of Tri Silver and Eletech Plato 4 ???


Plato 4 is razor sharp, all bandwidth. I find too sharp for my tastes (well .. it was with Infinity MK2 so ... 😇😅).

Tri Silver is just exactly what you are searching for (thanks to palladium plating). 🤔😉

And you can bespoke your cable : 4, 6, 8 wires, connectors, etc  👍

Hum... The Satin Audio Athena MK2 could be a great option, but I haven't listened to yet ..

The Ea Code 51, second hand to fit your budget, is a great option too. Really. Dsw approved... 😎

Good hunt 😀


----------



## Royal Navy

Aesthetics is also one of the main reasons why I love Brise products so much. They look minimalist, not too colored and look very suitable for IEMs with metal shells. However, there is a point to note that they will stiffer over time, become a bit twisted and lose their original smooth state. So you need to be careful when wrapping it and to take care of it a little with the cable smoother.


----------



## fabio19

DaveStarWalker said:


> Plato 4 is razor sharp, all bandwidth. I find too sharp for my tastes (well .. it was with Infinity MK2 so ... 😇😅).
> 
> Tri Silver is just exactly what you are searching for (thanks to palladium plating). 🤔😉
> 
> ...


PLATO 4 could also be interesting.  Also because in addition to Traillii, it would also work well on LP6 Ti, which also sounds slightly amber, even if in my opinion it's the best dap I've ever heard.  Plato 4 could take some heat away from LP6 as well.  Although I really like the warmth of LP6.  Perhaps to be on the safe side, Tri Silver would be more suitable as you say.  What do you think ?


----------



## metaljem77

Kiats said:


> Good to hear that. So, I own both. I use them for my FitEar customs. I will say that the 8 wire is definitely heads and shoulders above the 4 wire Yatono Ultimate when I use it. The FitEar Titan is stunning when I use it with the 8 wire.


Hi Kiats, did you order the Brise cable directly from the website? I’m considering getting the Yatono Ultimate  thanks!


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> Hi Kiats, did you order the Brise cable directly from the website? I’m considering getting the Yatono Ultimate  thanks!


I did. Because previously that was the only way. Now you can order from Jaben. They’ve recently become ADs. Good thing is if there are any issues, they take care of it. Plus all the customs clearance etc will be taken care of by them. Remember now ALL imports are subject to GST. No more threshold, like before of S$400, I am afraid.


----------



## metaljem77

Kiats said:


> I did. Because previously that was the only way. Now you can order from Jaben. They’ve recently become ADs. Good thing is if there are any issues, they take care of it. Plus all the customs clearance etc will be taken care of by them. Remember now ALL imports are subject to GST. No more threshold, like before of S$400, I am afraid.


Thank you, Kiats! I went to see Jaben’s website but I don’t think I saw anything on Brise. May be blind! Lol


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> Thank you, Kiats! I went to see Jaben’s website but I don’t think I saw anything on Brise. May be blind! Lol


They have not actually updated yet. Wilson is a bit overwhelmed by the number of SKUs Brise has. Hahah! 

Just reach out to Claire or Wilson and they will be able to assist.


----------



## metaljem77

Thank you v much, Kiats! 🥰


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> Thank you v much, Kiats! 🥰


Any time! Hope you enjoy their cables as much as I do.


----------



## weexisttocease

What are the main differences between the 4W and 8W Ultimate? The price difference between both is considerable. I still don't know if I should opt for pentaccon or 2-pin, probably would need to buy adapters anyway.


----------



## Tokpakorlo (Saturday at 8:26 AM)

Just ordered my Yatano Ultimate 8W! Woohoo 

I have my 4 wire that is now for sale, if anyone is looking for one. It's brand new, just a few days old. There is currently a 2 month wait for new cables, this was the last piece of 4.4mm 2 pin they had.

EDIT, added the link: 
https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/brise-yatano-ultimate-4-wire-3-days-old-4-4mm-2-pin-ciem.39258/


----------



## ayang02

fabio19 said:


> I wanted to know if there is a cable (I would like to put it on Traillii) that DRY the sound, which takes away some warmth, which gives speed and which brings out voices and gives clarity on the whole sound spectrum.


Since this is Brise’s thread, I think the most suitable one out of the current lineup is the Naobi Ultimate. But I think vocal clarity is its main advantage, for clarity across the entire spectrum, a silver cable will probably do better.

Crystal Cable Dream Duet and Plussound Tri-Silver will be my picks.


----------



## fabio19

ayang02 said:


> Since this is Brise’s thread, I think the most suitable one out of the current lineup is the Naobi Ultimate. But I think vocal clarity is its main advantage, for clarity across the entire spectrum, a silver cable will probably do better.
> 
> Crystal Cable Dream Duet and Plussound Tri-Silver will be my picks.


What are the differences between Brise Naobi Ultimate, Crystal Cable Dream Duet and Plussound Tri Silver ?  I'm asking because going into a little more detail I could understand better....


----------



## wazzupi (Saturday at 10:20 AM)

I'm also selling my Aroma jewel with the Brise Yatono ultimate 4w cable for $4500 shipped and G&S.

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/aroma-audio-jewel.38692/


----------



## ayang02

fabio19 said:


> What are the differences between Brise Naobi Ultimate, Crystal Cable Dream Duet and Plussound Tri Silver ?  I'm asking because going into a little more detail I could understand better....


So the Naobi series is probably the most neutral out of Brise’s lineup, especially when compared to Asuha and Yatano. The Ultimate version adds a vocal clarity boost compared to the original Naobi-LE. Another great, neutral-focused copper cable would be Toxic Cables’s BW V2/V3. Since you seem to be looking for clarity boost across the entire spectrum, I think a copper cable can only do so much in that regard. That’s why I would pick a silver cable here.

Dream Duet: Clarity across the entire spectrum and at the same time, no harshness at all: amazing feat for a silver cable if you ask me. Smooth and detailed co-existing at the same time, there are very few silver cables that can do this imo. The only thing is, I don’t think the mids are necessarily dry in this case so I’m not sure if this is what you would like here.

Tri Silver (I have the X6 version): Not as smooth as the Dream Duet and also provides that clarity across the spectrum. The mids here are a bit leaner here compared to the Dream Duet so I would say this part is probably a bit drier but also not overly dry like typical silver cables. This isn’t a pure silver cable afterall, just mostly silver


----------



## DaveStarWalker

fabio19 said:


> PLATO 4 could also be interesting.  Also because in addition to Traillii, it would also work well on LP6 Ti, which also sounds slightly amber, even if in my opinion it's the best dap I've ever heard.  Plato 4 could take some heat away from LP6 as well.  Although I really like the warmth of LP6.  Perhaps to be on the safe side, Tri Silver would be more suitable as you say.  What do you think ?


Difficult to say exactly before trying IRL... 🤔

I would say : theoretically yes.


----------



## IgeNeLL

ayang02 said:


> So the Naobi series is probably the most neutral out of Brise’s lineup, especially when compared to Asuha and Yatano. The Ultimate version adds a vocal clarity boost compared to the original Naobi-LE. Another great, neutral-focused copper cable would be Toxic Cables’s BW V2/V3. Since you seem to be looking for clarity boost across the entire spectrum, I think a copper cable can only do so much in that regard. That’s why I would pick a silver cable here.
> 
> Dream Duet: Clarity across the entire spectrum and at the same time, no harshness at all: amazing feat for a silver cable if you ask me. Smooth and detailed co-existing at the same time, there are very few silver cables that can do this imo. The only thing is, I don’t think the mids are necessarily dry in this case so I’m not sure if this is what you would like here.
> 
> Tri Silver (I have the X6 version): Not as smooth as the Dream Duet and also provides that clarity across the spectrum. The mids here are a bit leaner here compared to the Dream Duet so I would say this part is probably a bit drier but also not overly dry like typical silver cables. This isn’t a pure silver cable afterall, just mostly silver


Have own Yatono and Crystal Dream Duet, I appreciate your comment.
IMO, Crystal Dream Duet material is more advanced than any in ear cable in the market due to mono crystal silver material. The original cable is outstanding while re-termination results in SQ degredation. The signature of DD is tone precision, wide bandwidth, the smooth signature you described is more than that, while smoothening signature we often hear is only flattening micro detail, the smooth signature of DD is it can reproduce every detail on the finest(tiniest) level of volume, micro, nano, pico detail (something like that). Another signature of Dream Duet is giving the music temporal musical precision as well as the diversity of musical timber, it benefits most classical type when there are lots of layer and musical line, you can clearly hear the flow of each instrumental and is combination. So, drawback? Due to simple construction, its durability is weak, you need to take care of it to avoid mistakes and accidents which can break the cable. The AWG size is small, so it still doesn't benefit the signature of heavy cable. The biggest problem is that you cannot match the Dream Duet with the cable inside your IEMS, with lower quality of inner IEM wiring, you can hear the sound signature of DD but you never get the true/full performance of it. 

I'm having plus sound EXO gold plated silver; it can give musical the micro impact/transient but quite harsh, but the sound signature is warm due to gold plated layer. I have some gold-plated cable and I experience the same effects on those.  The sound stage is quite small compared to my reference.

About the brise Yatono, I admit that if you are looking for a sound signature of reference cooper cable, Yatono is an outstanding example. The construction is durable due to the multiple layer jacket. The sound of Yatono is balanced over the frequency range with minor emphasize in lower frequency region. Once told me that the Yatono give thicker vocal representation than DD, it is true and one can like this. But compared with DD, Yatono gives less micro detail, with benefit from tone precision and micro transient improvement. The signature one can realize about Yatono is its deadly clear background, the complex shielding structure has its effects. The flexibility of 4 wire model is still good and it is even more flexible than my earlier STR7 SE. The tone is nice, instrumental has its quiet space and separation, but the high FR extension is weak. The lower frequency is thicker but lacks clarity, I think it its weakness of cooper cable, good in tone but the micro transient is weak. Last but not least, If choosing a good cooper cable, I will choose Yatono as a reference, not the OP PW cable.


----------



## ayang02

IgeNeLL said:


> IMO, Crystal Dream Duet material is more advanced than any in ear cable in the market due to mono crystal silver material. The original cable is outstanding while re-termination results in SQ degredation. The signature of DD is tone precision, wide bandwidth, the smooth signature you described is more than that, while smoothening signature we often hear is only flattening micro detail, the smooth signature of DD is it can reproduce every detail on the finest(tiniest) level of volume, micro, nano, pico detail (something like that). Another signature of Dream Duet is giving the music temporal musical precision as well as the diversity of musical timber, it benefits most classical type when there are lots of layer and musical line, you can clearly hear the flow of each instrumental and is combination. So, drawback? Due to simple construction, its durability is weak, you need to take care of it to avoid mistakes and accidents which can break the cable. The AWG size is small, so it still doesn't benefit the signature of heavy cable. The biggest problem is that you cannot match the Dream Duet with the cable inside your IEMS, with lower quality of inner IEM wiring, you can hear the sound signature of DD but you never get the true/full performance of it.


You described DD much better than I did  I've had this cable since late 2018 and none of the other pure silver cable or even some claiming to use mono crystal silver material comes close to it. This is why Siltech/Crystal Cable have the most expensive mono crystal cables in the market. I've long heard rumors about a DD successor but none have been announced yet. I envy the very few people who were able to get the 8-wire versions of DD before it was discontinued.

Durability is definitely an issue and you need to take really good care of it. I've seen a few DD causalities over the years and some owners decided to break that cable up as internal wiring for other CIEMs/devices.


----------



## IgeNeLL

ayang02 said:


> You described DD much better than I did  I've had this cable since late 2018 and none of the other pure silver cable or even some claiming to use mono crystal silver material comes close to it. This is why Siltech/Crystal Cable have the most expensive mono crystal cables in the market. I've long heard rumors about a DD successor but none have been announced yet. I envy the very few people who were able to get the 8-wire versions of DD before it was discontinued.
> 
> Durability is definitely an issue and you need to take really good care of it. I've seen a few DD causalities over the years and some owners decided to break that cable up as internal wiring for other CIEMs/devices.


For silver cable, the fastest way to achieve decent quality cable is UP OCC. But mono crystal is different stories, some other claim but none can prove by product. I have asked about 8 wire Dream Duet but they refuse to make it then 8 wire may result from custom/diy. I used to have 8 wire of Double Duet ) still DD but different.
I have my Dream Duet from 2020, still try other but I have known that I have found my ultimate cable.


> Durability is definitely an issue and you need to take really good care of it


Yes, It is the point. Good handling results in better cable condition. I can keep the original structure over time.


ayang02 said:


> Durability is definitely an issue and you need to take really good care of it. I've seen a few DD causalities over the years and some owners decided to break that cable up as internal wiring for other CIEMs/devices.


Yep, it can be a workable solution.


----------



## ayang02

IgeNeLL said:


> I have asked about 8 wire Dream Duet but they refuse to make it then 8 wire may result from custom/diy.


Actually, there were some 8-wire DDs named "Special Dream Duet" out in the wild. It was discontinued very quickly by Crystal Cable for whatever reason.


----------



## IgeNeLL

ayang02 said:


> Actually, there were some 8-wire DDs named "Special Dream Duet" out in the wild. It was discontinued very quickly by Crystal Cable for whatever reason.


Yes, I remember this picture but suspect the reality chance of it. Now they refuse 8x DD so we cannot order it. We are off topic for Brise so far. If we continue to talk, we should move to the Crystal topic I have created.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

ayang02 said:


> So the Naobi series is probably the most neutral out of Brise’s lineup, especially when compared to Asuha and Yatano. The Ultimate version adds a vocal clarity boost compared to the original Naobi-LE. Another great, neutral-focused copper cable would be Toxic Cables’s BW V2/V3. Since you seem to be looking for clarity boost across the entire spectrum, I think a copper cable can only do so much in that regard. That’s why I would pick a silver cable here.
> 
> Dream Duet: Clarity across the entire spectrum and at the same time, no harshness at all: amazing feat for a silver cable if you ask me. Smooth and detailed co-existing at the same time, there are very few silver cables that can do this imo. The only thing is, I don’t think the mids are necessarily dry in this case so I’m not sure if this is what you would like here.
> 
> Tri Silver (I have the X6 version): Not as smooth as the Dream Duet and also provides that clarity across the spectrum. The mids here are a bit leaner here compared to the Dream Duet so I would say this part is probably a bit drier but also not overly dry like typical silver cables. This isn’t a pure silver cable afterall, just mostly silver


Very informative, thank you 🤔👍

I think to afford the Naobi for my beloved FitEar 111.

And 100% agreed about your statement for the Tri Silver's sound style. 😉


----------



## wazzupi

Has anyone tried the portable amp from brise ?!?


----------



## Nostoi

wazzupi said:


> Has anyone tried the portable amp from brise ?!?


@Gavin C4 can give feebdack. There was also a brief report on the Watercooler thread a week or so ago.

My sense is that Mass Kobo remains top tier.... maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Gavin C4 (Wednesday at 10:03 PM)

The amp from brise is great for listening. It has slight mid coloration for fuller vocals. While mass kobo goes for a more neutral and clean approach. Both are solid amps. I liked the Mass kobo more than Brise as personal perference. Waiting time is also shorter and availability is higher with Mass kobo.


----------

